#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-03
<xormor> moi. mulla on joku linux.
<xormor> tämmönen tinycore linux.
<Wolde> Onko siinä jotain vikana?
<xormor> ei, paitsi opera tilttasi kun asensin siihen uudempaa versiota. sain sen kyllä yhdessä kansiossa toimimaan.
<Wolde> Selvä :D
<rhkfin> xormor: mikä saa sinut tinycorea ajamaan? Ja tervetuloa tänne kanavalle :)!
<xormor> rhkfin: semmoinen mies joka työskentelee tällä työpaikalla asensi sen tähän labrakoneeseen.
<rhkfin> okei. Ehkäpä hän sitten myös ylläpitää sitä :)
<rhkfin> (jos kone ei ihan vanharohjo ole niin ehkäpä joku laajempi distro voisi olla hyödyllinen)
<Echramath> Onks tää nyt niinkuin paikka X missä joku asensi palvelimiin Gentoon ja häipyi...
<rhkfin> toivottavasti ei :)
<rhkfin> xormor: mut ei siinä, jos oot tyytyväinen tinycoreen niin hyvä niin.
<xormor> rhkfin: niin.
<rhkfin> Minkälaisessa käytössä se kone on, minkätyyppinen 'labra' teillä on?
<xormor> rhkfin: me testataan ohjelmia ja tehdään tilastoja yms.
<rhkfin> okkei. noin mielenkiinnosta (ei-yrityksenä-käännyttä-pois-tinycoresta), ootko Ubuntua koskaan kokeillut?
<rhkfin> ilmeisesti toi tinycore on jonkinlainen livelinux
<pesasa> Muistaakseni sellainen, jossa on oletuksena ihan vaan perusjutut ja kaikki muu asennetaan tarpeen mukaan. Käynnistyy kutakuinkin heti.
<xormor> rhkfin: joo. sellainen se on. olen käyttänyt myös ubuntu 7.10:ä, 8.04:ää ja 8.10:iä.
<xormor> rhkfin: käytin vuoden 2007 ja 2008 Ubuntuja jonkin verran.
<rhkfin> okei, jee
<rhkfin> 2008.. hmm.. 8.04 oli hardy LTS.. Sehän oli jo varsin asiallinen maar.
<rhkfin> Mitäs tykkäsit Ubuntusta?
<xormor> rhkfin: no se oli ihan kiva. helppo asentaa, helppo asentaa ohjelmia ja helppo käyttää. edistyneempi kuin debian sarge 3.1.
<rhkfin> jepujee
<rhkfin> pesasa: joo jotain ton suuntaista
<Echramath> Sargehan onkin julkaistu 2005...
<tekonivelo> moi
<rhkfin> tekonivelo: terveppä terve
<tekonivelo> semmosta kyselisin pikaisesti, että mikä on Ubuntussa paras ja yleisesti hyväksyttävin tapa asentaa Perl-moduuleja?
<tekonivelo> siis sellaisia, joista ei ole pakettia olemassa
<rhkfin> ootko etsinyt ettei paketteja ole esim. launchpadin PPA:ssa?
<rhkfin> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k0tRJ -> Personal Package Archives : Ubuntu
<tekonivelo> tei tällai perl -MCPAN -e shell; ja sitten "install MARC::Record"
<tekonivelo> varmaan suositeltavaa ja mukavaa on aina jos on paketti eikä tarvis asennella mitään käyttäjä/systeemikohtaisesti
<tekonivelo> rhkfin: aijoo en tullut katsoneeksi PPAsta :\
<tekonivelo> varmaan voi olettaa että perl-paketin nimi esiintyy jossain kuvauksessa, jotta se löytyy tuolta
<tekonivelo> ahaaaaa!
<tekonivelo> täällähän on näköjään parikin mielenkiintoista arkistoa...
<tekonivelo> rhkfin: kiitti vinkistä!
<tekonivelo> eiku, ei nää näytäkään olevan Perl-moduuleja
<anger> miksei perlin omalla työkalulla?
<anger> aivan kaikki ppa:ssa ei välttämättä ole kovin laadukasta
<tekonivelo> anger: ni ajatukseni oli kai se, että jos hakee Perlillä niitä paketteja niin sitten on heti kaksi eri paketinhallintajärjestelmää käytössä
<tekonivelo> a) Ubuntu b) Perl
<tale> Jos asentaa jotain paketinhallinnan ulkopuolelta, ei päivityksiä tule automaattisesti ja poistaminen pitää osata tehdä itse. Toki voi halutessaan asentaa mitä vaan, kunhan muistaa mitä on asentanut ja mistä jotta osaa etsiä päivityksiä, vikailmoituksia jne.
<tekonivelo> joo esim. Humble Indie Bundle olis ollut kiva asentaa jostain reposta
<anger> tekonivelo: noinhan siinä joo käy
<anger> mutta en pidä paria paketinhallintajärjestelmää pahana
<anger> tärkeämpää että jokainen paketti on ylläpidetty
<anger> ihan kaikkea mä en myöskään lähtisi ubuntun omista repoista ottamaan käyttöön
<tale> Yhteenvetona ehkä, että jos se mitä haluaa löytyy jostain Ubuntun pakettivarastosta, se kannattaa asentaa sieltä niin pääsee vähimmällä vaivalla.
<anger> ts. ovat vanhentuneita versioita ja/tai paskasti konffattuja
<tekonivelo> tale: ni just
<tekonivelo> onko siitä teillä mielipidettä että onko elegantimpaa asentaa roottina koko järjestelmän tasolle vai käyttäjänä joita Perl-paketteja... ihan läppäri on tässä vaan kyseessä, ei mikään multi-user
<tekonivelo> et sikäli valinta on lähinnä hallinnallisesteettinen :)
<anger> perl-paketteja en ole asennellu, mutta roottina peclistä asennellut kamaa
<rhkfin> tekonivelo: ne Humble Bundlen pelit ei ollu joo repossa mut en mä oikeen nää sillä paljoo merkitystä. Osa oli silti .debbinä, osa suoraan ajettavaa, osa asennusohjelmalla, ne jotka tuli asennusohjelmalla ei oo kriittisiä kun ne ei luultavasti kuitenkaan päivity tms. POisto toki voi olla kenkumpi. Mut ainakin World Of Goo (MAINIO PELI!) meno /optiin
<anger> ei tule välikäsiä tohon kun asentaa suoraan kehittäjien tuottamat systeemit
<tekonivelo> rhkfin: joo niihin HIB2:in peleihin on tullut hieman päivityksiä.. ja sit joku ikoni (l. .desktop -filukka) ois kiva ja niin edelleen
<Sysi> jutut voi tehä just niinku haluaa jos tietää mitä tekee, repoista asennetun tavaran pitäis aina toimia ainaki jotenki
<rhkfin> okei.. No jos ne tosiaan päivittyy ni sit ois joku repo aika jees
<rhkfin> Mut miten ne sit kontrolloi sitä et kuka niitä saa asentaa.. Meinaan et jos on olemassa repo josta saa asentaa kuka vaan joka sen tietää, ni ei oikein hyvä..
<tekonivelo> rhkfin: ja muutenkin siitä näkökulmasta, että "design on se, että paketinhallinta tietää mitä on asennettu ja mitä ei"
<rhkfin> Vaikka siellä mitään rajoituksia ookkaan kopioinneista
<rhkfin> tekonivelo: joo
<rhkfin> siihen tietty riittäis et ois kaikki .debbejä
<tekonivelo> rhkfin: eikös reponhallinnassa ole nykyään mahdollista rajoittaa asentamista; tuolla on maksullisiakin ohjelmia nykyään (joka on ihan kiva juttu)
<rhkfin> tekonivelo: jaa joo voi olla, en tiä. Ubuntun juttuja. Käytän kubuntua.
<tekonivelo> en tiedä tuosta puolesta repoja, että miten ne toimii
<tale> Ubuntun ohjelmavalikoimasta löytyy maksullisiakin ohjelmia, en tiedä miten niissä se maksun periminen on toteutettu kun en ole ostanut.
<tekonivelo> rhkfin: ok, tuolla Ubuntu Software Centerissä on pari maksullista ohjelmaa
<rhkfin> Joku tosiaan kertoi goon asentaneensa (vai oliko se se braid vai hä) Ubuntun maksullisena
<tekonivelo> tale: sama mulla
<tekonivelo> rhkfin: ahaa mielenkiintoista, mitenhän se toimii? itelle tuli WoG Humble Indie Bundlen bonuksena (kakkosen ostaneet sai bonuksena myös ykkösen)
<tekonivelo> maksoin ite HIB2:sta 50€
<mtcc> vielä haikailisin jotakuta joka osais auttaa nvidian ajureiden kanssa
<czr> mm. saisivat uudet 8-ytimiset coret tulla pikkuhiljaa..
<Mkaysi> Kuinka pääsen GRUBbiin koneella jolla on vain Ubuntu? Pitäisi saada kernelin recovery mode päälle.
<annttu> shift pohjassa buutatessa
<Mkaysi> Kiitos kokeilen tuota.
<hifi> kiitos tästäkin ominaisuudesta joka pitää tietää
 * hifi on katkera ;)
<Sysi> samahan se oli vanhassa ilman/lyhyellä timeoutilla
<Sysi> eri nappi vaan
<kingi89> onks rsyncissä tapahtunu jotain muutoksia vai käytänkö sitä vaan eri valitsimilla ku yleensä kun se ei tossa alussa laskenu tiedostojen määrää?
<mtcc> mitähän näiden lisäajureiden kanssa oikein tekis kun ei meinaa millään pelittää
<kingi89> mtcc: eli oot nvidian onnellinen omistaja?
<czr> hmm. mites vaihdan 8.04 default python-version python2.6:een? se on symlinkilla /usr/bin:issa nyt
<czr> (aka, mika on se oikea tapa vaihtaa noiden versioiden valilla)
<ninnnu> update-alternatives?
<ninnnu> tai..sit..ei
<Mkaysi> Olisikohan jostakin ohjelma lähteiden asetuksista rasti ruutuun backports? En ole varma.
<jjo> arvataan sitten itsekin... menisköhän dpkg-reconofigurella
<jjo> se ainakin hoitaa sh -> dash/bash symlinkkauksen
<czr> ninnnu, hmm, kiitoksia, mut nakojaan tuossa tapauksessa tulee toi symlink minimalin mukana, ei alternativena.. gh.
<czr> hardy + python2.5 != python2.6 minimi mita tarvisin yhden tyokalun kayttoon..
<mtcc> miten saan näppärimmin kovon tyhjäksi kaikesta kun asennettuna on ubuntu
<mtcc> käyttöjärjestelmä mukaan lukien
<Sysi> livecd:llä
<mtcc> sieltä jollain ohjelmalla vai?
<jjo> pitääkö kaikki ylikirjoittaa moneen kertaa vai vaan saada tyhjän näköiseksi?
<mtcc> ei tarvi kun saada tyhjän näköseksi
<Sysi> gpartedilla uus osiotaulu
<jjo> juu, sit esim. tuo gparted käy
<Sysi> jos et oo bootannu siltä levyltä niin ei tarvi livelevyllä, kunhan saa umountattua kaikki siellä olevat osiot
<tale> mtcc: Ubuntussa on komento wipe, jolla saa ylikirjoitettua datan sen verran hyvin etteä suojelupoliisikaan saa luettua mitä siellä oli. Koko levyn wipe voi viedä päivän. Mutta jos vaan tarttee saada levy tyhjän näköiseksi, siis sellaiseksi kuin se oli tehtaan jäljiltä, boottaa tosiaan live-levyltä ja poista levyosiot.
<tale> mtcc: Tai irrota levy ja pistä se kiinni toiseen koneeseen ja poista siellä levyosiot. USB-sovittimia on joilla IDE tai SATA levyn saa USB:lla kiinni koneeseen.
<rhkfin> tale: suojelupoliisi... onko kokemusta ;)
<mjr> useamman kerran wipe on nykylevyillä aika overkill, yleensä yksi kierros (-q -Q 1 tai ihan dd:llä) on ihan jees
<mjr> mutta toki saa olla paranoidi jos huvittaa
<tale> No, ei ole kokemusta että voisin valalle mennä mitä ne pystyy tekemään, mutta olisin kyllä sitä mieltä että wipe sillä tehokkaimmalla asetuksella tuhoaa datan peruuttamattomasti.
<rhkfin> ok
<mtcc> ei tässä oo tarkotus hävittää lopullisesti tiedostoja
<mtcc> kunhan saan ubuntun vittuun ja alan asentelemaan windowsia takasi
<tale> Minäkin olen sen --quick ottanut, kun ei jaksa odottaa sen tehopyyhinnän kestämistä.
<tale> mtcc: Kielenkäyttö.
<tale> mtcc: Eikös wintoosan asentimessa voi valita, että käytetään koko levy? Vai eikö se vieläkään osaa poistaa muita kuin windows-osioita?
<Sysi> kyllä kai seiskan installerilla ainaki
<mtcc> ups, sori
<mtcc> aa, no tuon voin sitten hypätä yli joo
<rhkfin> Eikö hei Vistassa vai Seiskassa pitänyt olla joku feature ettei voi käyttää levyimageja eikä muita tiedostojärjestelmiä kuin.. joku MS:n oma? Ei ilmeisesti oo haitannut elämää?
<Sysi> millä tavalla käyttää
<Sysi> eihän siinä koskaa oo ollu kummosta tukea eri filesysteemeille
<tale> Juu, wintoosat osaa käyttää vain FAT ja NTFS jos ei sitten asenna kolmannen osapuolen ajureita että sais muitakin tiedostojärjestelmiä.
<Sysi> eikä niilläkää saa kauheasti lisää
<tale> Mulla on samassa koneessa Vista (kun koneen mukana tuli) ja Linuxeja. Linuxit osaa lukea Vistan levyltä ihan OK, ja jos tarttee toisin päin siirtää pistä USB-muistitikun jossa FAT, kirjoitan linuxissa siihen ja luen Wintoosassa.
<Sysi> ihan hyvin on mulla toiminu ntfs:llä kirjotus ja lukeminen
<Sysi> voi siirrellä filuja miten tahtoo, linuxin puolelta
<Sysi> paitti se bugi että jos nimessä on kaksoispiste se hukkaantuu johonki
<mtcc> seuraavaan kysymykseen sitten
<mtcc> millä ohjelmalla sais ubuntussa helposti kansion pakattua .isoksi
<Sysi> fileroller tai mikä se vakio onkaa osais ainaki zipiksi jos ei .iso
<tale> mtcc: genisoimage, mutta helppoudesta en tiedä. Ehkä poltto-ohjelmalla pääsisi helpommalla kun pistäisi sen tekemään vain .iso-tiedoston polttamatta sitä levylle
<tale> mtcc: Miksi muuten pitää tehdä .iso-tiedosto?
<Sysi> .iso ei kai oo edes mikää pakkaus
<mtcc> .iso tiedosto tikulle ja siitä asennan sitte winukan
<tale> Juu, se on semmoiden data mikä olisi CD-levyllä jos sen sille polttaisi. Ei ole pakattu mitenkään.
<tale> mtcc: Ei kai se tollain onnistu? Tai miksi se .iso pitäis tehdä siinä välissä?
<Sysi> ei toimis kummiskaa
<mtcc> ahaa
<tale> mtcc: Jos windowsin haluat asentaa, sun tartteen ommata jostain windowsin asennustaltio.
<tale> Sitä en tiedä osaako Windowsin asentimet bootata USB-tikulta.
<Sysi> win 7 ei pitäis saada asennettua tikulta muuten ku ms omalla softalla tikulle laittamalla
<mtcc> eli se pitäs polttaa levylle se .iso
<tale> mtcc: Sinulla siis on Windowsin asennus-CD?
<mtcc> ei ole
<mtcc> en tiedä miten täällä suhtaudutaan piraatteihiin
<tale> mtcc: Aika kehnosti.
<mtcc> arvata saattaa
<Sysi> myydäänhän niitä imageja netissäki
<Sysi> M$ ei muuten tarjoais sitä usbikalua
<tale> Miksi kopioida ohjelmia laittomasti, kun vapaat ohjelmat on hyviä ja niitä saa laillisesti kopioida itselleen ja kavereille.
<mtcc> tale: noin mä mietinki ku asensin tämän ubuntun
<mtcc> ei vaan lähe toimimaan, loppuu kärsivällisyys
<tale> mtcc: Teet sen asennuksen nyt miten vaan, niin väittäisin ettei ole tarvetta tehdä .iso-tiedostoja itse, ja jos teet niin jokin on hommassa pielessä.
<Sysi> avoin nvidian ajuri ei kelvannu?
<mtcc> suljettua minä oon yrittäny saada pelaamaan
<tale> mtcc: Ahaa, no Ubuntun toimimaan saattaminen kuuluu tämän kanavan valikoimaan.
<tale> mtcc: Oletko kysynyt siihen neuvoa?
<mtcc> olen muutamaan otteeseen
<Sysi> miksi se avoin ei kelvannu, että pitää sulettu laittaa?
<mtcc> no kokeillaas sitä avointa, en tiedä oonko kokeillukkaa vielä
<mtcc> hetkonen restarttailen
<Sysi> se on se vakio
<mtcc> mistä alotetaan
<Sysi> huono 3D?
<Sysi> mikäs nvidia sulla olikaa
<mtcc> geforce g103m
<Sysi> yks mahollisuus ois tietty koittaa ladata ajuria suoraan nvidialta ja asentaa käsin
<mtcc> aikaavievää/hankalaa?
<mtcc> tai no, ei mietitä sitä aikaa niinkään
<Sysi> ei erityisen, lataat, merkkaat suoritettavaksi, suljet graafisen ja ajat asentimen konsolissa
<mtcc> mulla pitäs kai täällä jossain jo olla ne ajurit ladattuna
<mtcc> tossa vaiheessa menee sormi suuhun ku graafinen pitää sulkee
<Sysi> ctrl alt F1 menee konsoliin, takasi pääset ctrl alt F7 tai F8
<mtcc> okei, no kokeillaas
<mtcc> jos viitit hetken neuvoo?
<rhkfin> Sysi: ei sitä komentoriviä (=ei-graafista) kannata pelätä. Graafisessa voi satunnaisesti klikkailla kaikennäköistä oikein tietämättä mitä tekee, komentorivillä tarttee vähän tietää mitä tekee, mut kun tietää ni hommat hoituu näppärästi. Ja varsinkin jos/kun täällä roikut ja kyselet neuvoja.
<Sysi> rhkfin: kyllähän mää sen tiiän :)
<rhkfin> eiku mtcc ^ :)
<mtcc> :)
<rhkfin> Mut mikä on siis se alkuperäinen ongelma jota yritättä ratkoa?
<mtcc> saada ajurit pelittämään. asennan nuo suljetut niin sen jälkeen työpöytä toistuu kuutena näytöllä
<mtcc> kuus identtistä, kaikissa hiiri
<mtcc> oisko ne 640x480
<mtcc> pitäis siis saada ne pelaamaan järkevästi
<Sysi> mtcc: kirjaudut tekstikonsoliin, 'sudo -s' niin oot pääkäyttäjä, 'service gdm stop' sammuttaa graafisen, jos sulla on ajuri kotikansiossa niin ./NVI[tab]
<Sysi> vai millä nimellä se .run alkaakaa, tabin panaminen täydentää
<mtcc> ja graafinen startataan uudestaan service gdm start?
<Sysi> sun tarvii rebootata kummiski, ihan vaan komennolla reboot
<mtcc> kokeillaa
<rhkfin> mtcc: onko sulla kaks konetta?
<mtcc> ei
<mtcc> tai no, on
<rhkfin> onko backup-plan mitä sit jos kone ei starttaa.. nätisti..
<mtcc> on, livecd
<rhkfin> ok no sillä pääsee aina tänne. Kaikki virheilmoitukset jne jne on hyödyllisiä jos jotain tulee vastaan
<mtcc> jep
<mtcc> ja tämä on aika alkutekijöissään (ei ohjelmia ym.) niin ei menetä paljoakaan jos joutuu uudelleen asentelemaan
<mtcc> siis millä saan sen ajamaan ton .run
<Sysi> ./filu.run
<skfin> Jossei toimi niin ensin chmod +x filu.run
<Sysi> onko tuolla väliä ku se kummiski vedetään roottin?
<skfin> Eikö sillä silti pidä olla suoritusoikeudet?
<Sysi> rootti voi kyllä tehä mitä vaan, mutta voi olla
<skfin> No rootilla saa ne suoritusoikeudet sille
<Sysi> rootin pitäneis saada ajaa ilmanki niitä?
<rhkfin> en usko että saa. Kokeilkaa.
<mtcc> lupa evätty
<mtcc> hmh
<rhkfin> Sysi: skfin:
<skfin> :)
<rhkfin> rhk@ribantu:~$ echo ls > testi
<rhkfin> rhk@ribantu:~$ sudo -s
<rhkfin> root@ribantu:~# ./testi
<rhkfin> bash: ./testi: Lupa evätty
<skfin> Noniin, Sysi oli väärässä :P
<Sysi> mites jos sudo -i ?
<rhkfin> Sysi: heittää /root -hakemistoon..
<Sysi> eiku joo, pitää chmod
<rhkfin> jep
<mtcc> tän täytyy toimia hyvin kunhan saan asennettua!
<mtcc> vastustaa
<rhkfin> :)
<skfin> mtcc: aja chmod +c filu.run
<mtcc> +c vai +x
<skfin> +x
<skfin> Typo
<mtcc> kokeillaan
<rhkfin> mtcc: hyvä, olit tarkkana ;)(
<Sysi> sudotuksen jälkeen
<Sysi> vai pitäiskö vaan a+x
<skfin> Njaa
<skfin> Periaatteessa jos käyttäjä on sen filun owneri niin ei tarvitse edes roottina ajaa chmod +x
<skfin> Ja käytännössäkin
<Sysi> mutta jos filu pitää ajaa roottina eikä käyttäjänä
<skfin> Niin?
<skfin> Ei sillä ole väliä onko sen suoritusoikeuden antanut käyttäjänä vai roottina
<Sysi> niin pelkkä +x lisää vaan omistajalle?
<skfin> Ei ole olemassa käyttäjäkohtaista suoritusoikeutta
<skfin> Se tulee koko tiedostolle
<skfin> Eli +x on +x sama millä käyttäjällä
<Sysi> suoritusoikeuden voi antaa omistajalle, ryhmälle tai kaikille
<rhkfin> hei poijjaat, kertokaa mtcc:lle mitä sen pitää tehdä.. spekuloida voi myöhemminkin ;)
<skfin> rhkfin: Se lähti jo :P
<rhkfin> ai
<rhkfin> mulla näkyy vaan linjoille tulevat tällä hetkellä :)
<Sysi> tässä tapauksessa root ei oo tiedoston omistaja, pelkkä +x ei pitäis riittää jso se vastaa u+x
<rhkfin> vaihe vaiheelta, täydellisiä komentoja, ois ideaali
<skfin> Nyt täytyy testata
<rhkfin> +1
<Sysi> vähän vaikee vaihe vaiheelta ku on monta vaihetta eikä hänellä eri konetta irkille
<skfin> Sysi: Pelkkä +x toimii mulla ainakin
<skfin> Jos sen käyttäjänä suorittaa ja sitten roottina ./testi
<Sysi> mitäs ls -l sanoo sitte oikeuksista
<skfin> -rwxr-xr-x
<skfin> Tein ensin chmod a-x filu
<Sysi> näymmä se vastaa a+x, eli riittää yksinään
<rhkfin> ui vau, vahingossa painoin chromiumissa ctrl+pgdn:n sijaan ctrl+shift+pgdn ni tabi lähti vaeltamaan :)
<Echramath> Saaks jollain komennolla pingattua koko aliverkon?
<Echramath> Kiinnostais tietää onko toi kone kaatunut, mut en tiedä sen osoitetta.
<Echramath> nmappi tietysti.
<Mkaysi> Minulla on Irssi asennettuna tuollaisia tilanteita varten.
<Echramath> Irssi?
<Mkaysi> Anteeksi, vastasin tuohon noin tunti sitten tapahtuneeseen.
<Mkaysi> Että jos joskus täytyy mennä ctrl+fjotakin terminaaliin.
<MasterJ_> jep jep, seikkailu susen kanssa päättyi :)
<tale> Echramath: komento fping
<tpls> sanokaapas joku fiksu et minkä takia meikän läppärin kuva näkyy ylösalaisin
<skfin> Asetuksista kierto otettu käyttöön?
<tpls> mistähä moinen asetus voisi löytyä
<tpls> ennoo ite säätäny tota ollenkaan
<mjr> järjestelmä/asetukset/näytöt/kierto
<DL_> Täällähän on porukkaa
<tpls> siis anteeksi :D joku ajatushärö oli tuossa ja siis tarkoitin että _webbikameran_ kuva on 180 astetta väärässä
<tpls> skypessä esim näkyy naama väärinpäin toiselle
<skfin> Ahaa
<DL_> Onkohan 10.10 ubuntussa sama bugi joka tuli 10.04 myötä että vanhalla läppärillä jos on intekroitu intelin vga näytönohjain niin ei x enää toimi?
<Sysi> vois olla korjattu uudemman kernelin myötä, livelevyllä voi helposti tarkistaa
<DL_> Olikos se xubuntu kevyt versio?
<Sysi> käyttää vähän vähemmän muistia joo
<DL_> Okei katsotaan kuin käy.
<DL_> Jotenkin ahdistaa yrittää pyörittää 5 vuotta vanhalla celeronilla jotain xp:tä. Siinä jos on päivityksiä jonossa niin se on tunnin polvillaan ennen kun sitä voi käyttää.  :P
<Sysi> paljos RAMia? (muisti)
<DL_> 1gt ram 133MHz dimm ja prossu celeron 1,4GHz.
<DL_> Alunperin tos oli 512mt rammia mutta tuli joskus ostettua toinen kampa siihen kaveriks halvalla.
<Sysi> ihan hyvin tuolla ihan ubuntuki rullais, mutta toki voi kokeilla oisko xfce mukavampi, vakiona tulevat softat on kans vähän kevyemmät
<tpls> http://techieboycdo.blogspot.com/2010/08/fix-upside-down-or-inverted-webcam-on.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k1T7K -> Fix upside-down or inverted webcam on Ubuntu linux						:						Techie Boy
<Kurko> missä roskakorin kansio sijaitsee?
<tpls> jaap, tuolla sain kikailtua kuvan oikein päin
<mtcc> skfin, sysi: jatketaanko? sain asennettua ajurit käsin, mutta sama ongelma jatkuu
<mtcc> huhuh, nyt ei käynnisty enää ollenkaa graafinen
<mtcc> löydänköhän logit jostain livecdllä?
<mtcc> tai pystynkö jopa poistamaan kaiken näytönohjainkakin täältä käsin?
<MasterJ_> käynnistä recovery tilaan ja korjaa siellä
<mtcc> ja mitä siellä pitäis tehä
<MasterJ_> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MasterJ_> tollasella rimpsulla joitain kertoja oon saanu korjattua
<MasterJ_> sudoa tietenkin eteen
<mtcc> kokeillaan
<rhkfin> Mites toi mtcc, toimiko sillä livelevy eli onko sillä miten paljon toivoa ylipäätään saada hommaa pelaamaan?
<rhkfin> Ja miten paljon on liven jälkeen säädetty, oisko helpoin vaan asentaa uusiks koko homma
<rhkfin> Ja mikä versio sillä on nyt Ubuntusta ajossa?
<Sysi> nouveaulla toiminee sen verran että saa oikean reson
<rhkfin> mut ei kiihdytä?
<rhkfin> Ja repoista laitetut suljetut jakaa näytön kuuteen?
<rhkfin> Löytyiskö kansainvälisiltä ubuntu-forumeilta vastaavaa?
<Sysi> toimiskohan 195-nvidia
<Sysi> jos 260:llä hajoaa
<rhkfin> Ohjain oli geforce g103m
<rhkfin> Onko toi joku mobiili-ohjain?!
<rhkfin> Meinaan et http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=156834
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k2cnC -> Big problem with nvidia g103m on compaq presario cq61 - nV News Forums
<rhkfin> aa, toi oli lämpenemisongelma..
<rhkfin> Mut tosta sai xorg.confille mallia..
<rhkfin> käyttäny 260.12:a
<rhkfin> Sama kaveri onkin sit postannu nääkin: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=134612 http://en.jo1jo.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3676
<rhkfin> delac: tervetuloa!! Ekaa kertaa irkissä?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k2cVq -> Geforce g103m, Compaq Presario CQ61, Ubuntu 10.10 amd64 - grzeni się grafy - UBUNTU.PL - Polskie forum użytkowników Ubuntu / http://is.gd/k2cVN -> Big problem with nvidia g103m on compaq presario cq61
<delac> rhkfin: no kiitos. ei aivan. miten niin?
<rhkfin> ~mitään muuta tosta kortista ei netistä järkevästi löydykään vissiin..
<rhkfin> delac: kattelin että freenoden webbi-irkin kautta tulit
<rhkfin> Sysi: http://www.arbi.se/running-ubuntu-on-compaq-cq61/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k2dh1 -> Running Ubuntu on Compaq CQ61 « @rbi.se
<rhkfin> mtcc: a) Onko sulla läppäri
<mtcc> on
<rhkfin> b) onko se compaq cq61?
<mtcc> on
<rhkfin> c) mikä Ubuntu sulla on asennettuna?
<delac> rhkfin: jaa, että se on sellainen nyyppien irc-clientti, vai? :)
<mtcc> 10.10
<delac> Huawei E1552 kyllä toimii Mavericissa ihan hyvin, mutta ei suoraan käynnistyksen jälkeen, vaan se vaatii uudelleenkiinnityksen ennen kuin edes näkyy NetworkManagerissa. Mitenköhän sen saisi toimimaan suoraan käynnistyksen yhteydessä?
<rhkfin> delac: SÄ sanoit ton. Mä lähdin tältä pohjalta liikkeelle: http://www.facebook.com/ubuntusuomi/posts/123643614368258 - toi toi jonkin verran uusia freenoden weppi-irkkaajia sisään, siksi kysyin.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jWH4P -> ubuntu-fi.org on... | Facebook
<rhkfin> mtcc: ok..
<rhkfin> mtcc: googlailin vähän, pari ajatusta ois ehkä kokeiltavana.
<rhkfin> Mut kerros mikä on nykytilanne
<mtcc> nykytilanne on siis se, että graafinen ei pelaa ollenskaan
<mtcc> kokeilin asennella käsin niitä ajureita, onnistuinki
<mtcc> mutta samalta tulos ku automaattisella asennuksella
 * rhkfin ei oikein tiedä grafiikka-ajureista juuri mitään.. 
<mtcc> sitten tais mennä toinen ajuri jotenki siihen päälle ja nyt ei workkaa
<rhkfin> mtcc: nii mitä käy kun buuttaat 10.10 liven?
<mtcc> tämähän pelaa ihan hyvin
<rhkfin> Ja oliko niin että uuden järjestelmän asentaminen ei oo ongelma? Sais systeemin vaan puhtaaks..
<mtcc> näinpä
<mtcc> varmaan helpoimmalla pääseekin kun vetää sileeksi
<rhkfin> Täällä nimittäin tyyppi raportoi että 10.10, g103m ohjain ja 260.12 -ajurit toimii mutta kuumenee: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=156834
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k2cnC -> Big problem with nvidia g103m on compaq presario cq61 - nV News Forums
<Sysi> 10.04 vois kokeilla, tai eri nvidiaa
<rhkfin> Onko noi 260 muuten uusimmat mitkä pitää käsin asentaa?
<mtcc> mitkähän mulla oli
<Sysi> tä
<rhkfin> repot tarjoaa 185:a
<mtcc> 260.19.29 asensin
<rhkfin> okei eli toikin on itte ne asentanu
<Sysi> kyllä kai maverickin repoissa on 260?
<rhkfin> Sysi: ei?
<Sysi> kumma jos ei
<rhkfin> Sysi: mielelläni olen väärässä toki..
<mtcc> sellanenkin homma vielä, ettei anna muuten maksimiresoja kun buuttaa kovolta
<mtcc> livecd pelkästään antaa tämän 1366x768
<rhkfin> mtcc: joo ei se välttis anna ennen kuin ajurit on kaikki kohdallaan
<rhkfin> Sinänsä jännä jos live toimii mut asennettu ei toimi..
<mtcc> toimiihan se asennettukkin ihan kohtuudella, jos ei säädä niitä ajureita
<rhkfin> ai no ok..
<Sysi> elä säädä?
<rhkfin> ja se ei riitä mitä se tarjoaa?
<rhkfin> (helppo ratkaisu ;)
<rhkfin> Mitä siis tavoittelet?
<mtcc> minä vaan mietin että mitä ongelmia tulee tulevaisuudessa jos niitä ajureita ei ole
<Sysi> vähemmän ku mahollisesti siitä että on
<mtcc> jos haluaa esim vähän pelata jotain
<rhkfin> Lähinnä et mitään hirveen hienoja 3D-grafiikkajuttuja ei välttis pääse pyörittämään
<rhkfin> mtcc: helppo ratkaisu tosiaan on jättää oletusajurit
<mtcc> niin varmaan täytyy tehä
<mtcc> ellei tähän nyt löydy ratkasua, tää alkaa jo käydä mielenkiintoseksi
<rhkfin> Mut jos haluat säätää niin ehdottaisin et nyt kun sulla on se 260-sarja asennettuna niin koitat näitä asetuksia mitä täsäs postauksessa ole: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=156834
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k2cnC -> Big problem with nvidia g103m on compaq presario cq61 - nV News Forums
<rhkfin> on
<rhkfin> eli noi pitäis laittaa /etc/X11/xorg.conf -tiedostoon
<mtcc> no tuota, minä en oikein tiedä mikä siellä on asennettuna tällä hetkellä
<rhkfin> komentorivillä sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf ja sit vaan napu napu..
<mtcc> koska ei wörki sitten ei ollenkaan, en saanu poistettua katsos niitä
<mtcc> rhkfin: tuollahan on 260.12
<Sysi> niin sillä nvidian softallakaa ei saanu tehtyä mitää?
<mtcc> ei
<mtcc> antaa maksimissaan sen 640x480 reson
<rhkfin> mtcc: joo, luultavasti ei merkittäviä eroja .12 ja .19.29
<rhkfin> eli arvaisin että noi asetukset toimii molemmilla ajurin 260-versioilla
<Sysi> !info nvidia-current
<lubotu3> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Sysi> eli vois kokeilla vanhempaa
<mtcc> vois alkuun kokeilla vetää kovon tyhjäksi taas välillä
<mtcc> alkaa siitä rakentamaan taas
<rhkfin> Sysi: ha, oot oikeessa...
<rhkfin> en osannu arvata ett nvidia-currentin takana on vielä joku versio.. Kattelin pelkkiä noita nvidia-numero
<rhkfin> mtcc: eli
<rhkfin> hmm..
<mtcc> :D
<rhkfin> 1) live käyntiin
<mtcc> pyörii
<rhkfin> 2) asenna uudestaan
<rhkfin> (jos intoa riittää..)
<mtcc> eikai tuo niin iso homma ole
<rhkfin> 3) asenna paketti nvidia-current
<Sysi> nimenomaan ei?
<rhkfin> jaa no riippuu mitkä tavotteet
<Sysi> vaan aptilla pitäis kai nvidia-195
<rhkfin> Jos suljettuja vielä haluaa kokeilla niin ilmeisesti  tarvii nää xorg.conffit: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=156834
<Sysi> tuo ajurihan todettiin toimimattomaksi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k2cnC -> Big problem with nvidia g103m on compaq presario cq61 - nV News Forums
<rhkfin> (jossa big problems = kuumenee pelatessa)
<mtcc> mutta hei, mites ne avoimet
<rhkfin> toisaalta tuo postaus osoittaa että 260.12 pelaa tuolla ohjaimella, kun xorg.confissa on nuo rivit
<mtcc> miten eroaa
<rhkfin> mtcc: avoimet pelaa lennosta
<rhkfin> ne ei taida antaa yhtä hyvi 3d-ominaisuuksia
<rhkfin> Mut työpöytäkäytössä toiminee kelvollisesti
<mtcc> onko ne siis käytössä oletuksena ubuntussa
<rhkfin> on
<Sysi> on
<rhkfin> mtcc: eli helpoin on tosiaan kokeilla niitä
<mtcc> tuosta kuumenemisesta muuten
<rhkfin> Jos suljetut ja kiihdytykset kiinnostaa niin kaksi vaihtoehtoa:
<mtcc> kuumenee pelatessa myös windowsilla
<mtcc> parhaimmillaan ollu 116 lämmöt :)
<rhkfin> asentaa nvidia-195 ja toivoo parasta, tai asentaa nvidia-current ja muokkaa xorg.confia - ja toivoo parasta :)
<rhkfin> mtcc: googlailin sun ohjaimella niin ~ainoat postaukset jotka tuli vastaan oli valituksia sen kuumenemisesta..
<rhkfin> esim http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=156834 sanoo että kuumenee niin windowsissa kuin linuxissa..
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k2cnC -> Big problem with nvidia g103m on compaq presario cq61 - nV News Forums
<mtcc> niin
<rhkfin> pelas minuutin openarenaa ni lämmöt 103C..
<mtcc> mulla bf2 paskimmilla graffoilla ja se on aina vähintään tuo
<mtcc> mutta mitä tuo haittaa, sitten lasahtaa ku lasahtaa.. tuskin tulee pelattua hirveesti
<rhkfin> Onko vanha kone, oisko kerännyt pölyä? Vaimon läppärin kerran avasin, putsasin pölyt niin tuuletin hiljeni kovasti heti
 * rhkfin ei suosittele pelaamista. Paitsi World Of Goon :)
<mtcc> alusta pitäen tämä on hurissu ja hohtanu
<mtcc> 1,5v ikää
<Sysi> (halvemmat) etenki tehokkaat läppärit on semmosia
<Sysi> macbook pro:lla on paistettu kananmuna.
<mtcc> :)
<mtcc> mulla lämpenee jalat pöydän alta kun läppäri kunnolla kuumuu
<rhkfin> mtcc: läppäreille on niitä tuulettimellisia jäähdytysalustoja jos oikein rupee lämmöt syömään..
<mtcc> juu
<mtcc> ei vaan nyt enää oo tarvetta, pistän uuden koneen ja tähän jätän ubuntun
<rhkfin> hyvä ratkaisu :)
<rhkfin> Mut jos laitat siihen uuteenkin (rinnalle) ubuntun ni pääset nauttimaan kiihdytyksistä :)
<mtcc> rhkfin: nyt lähti reinstall
<mtcc> taidan tyytyä noihin avoimiin
<rhkfin> joo..
<mtcc> todennäköisesti mac, joten en tarvi ubuntua
<mtcc> lähinnä tähänkin koneeseen sen takia että pääsis eroon tuosta winukasta
<rhkfin> Saa mäkkiinkin Ubuntun :)
<rhkfin> (muista missä oot ni ymmärrät tätä tyrkytystä paremmin ;D
<Sysi> mussa on joku vikana, oon ihan oikeasti hommaamassa mäkkiä linux-koneeksi
<mtcc> ymmärrän hyvin
<rhkfin> Sysi: hyvää rautaahan se on ja jossain vaiheessa tuumin itteasiassa samaa
<rhkfin> Mut apple ei oo kiva peluri kentällä, ei sitä halua tukea
<Sysi> sehän siinä on, air 11" on vaan niin ylivoimasen hieno pala rautaa
<mtcc> ainakin yks asia ubuntussa on hienoa
<rhkfin> se on VAPAA!
<rhkfin> ja ilmainen :)
<rhkfin> ja muokattavissa
<mtcc> no sekin!
<rhkfin> ja levitettävissä
<rhkfin> ja vakaa
<rhkfin> ja taipuu helposti serverikäyttöön
<mtcc> mutta tällainen yhteisö, enpä oo vielä törmänny vastaavaan!
<rhkfin> ja juttelee verkkoon mukavasti (tää on erityisesti KDE:n ominaisuus ;)
<rhkfin> ha no sekin tietty :) Sitä on vuosien varrella niin kasvanu kiinni tähän yhteisömeininkiin ettei sitä osaa enää ees huomata ;)
<rhkfin> Mut totta kyllä.
<rhkfin> Avinten ohjelmien parissa voi aina huoleti lähteä googlettamaan ongelmia ja pääsääntöisesti kyllä ratkaisuja ja tukea jne jne löytyy
<mtcc> jep
<rhkfin> Mut vähän huonompi on sitä lähteä selvittämään miks Windowsin päällä pyörivä SolidWorks kaatuilee :/
<mtcc> nytkinhän problemit oli suljetussa
<rhkfin> sepä
<mtcc> suurin yllätys oli se, että loppujen lopuksi asennus on aika helppo
<mtcc> samaa tasoa windowsin kanssa
<rhkfin> helpompi. Tunnusta.
<rhkfin> Tai ainakin nopeempi.
<rhkfin> No on se helpompikin.
<rhkfin> Tai no. Windows jyrää osiot ja kaiken, se on helpompaa.
<Sysi> wintoosan kans pitää melkeen enemmän tietäämitä tekee
<rhkfin> Mut ainakin se on NÄTIMPI!
<Paavi2_0> ei ole
<mtcc> nopeampi ainakin, joo!
<rhkfin> (puhumattakaan et lisää winkkariin officet, selaimet, pdf-lukijat, virussoftat, palomuurit jne jne.. )
<mtcc> tuo on totta
<mtcc> asennuksen jälkeen aikalailla valmis käyttöön tämä mylly
<topyli> on nätimpi
<tale> Ubuntun olen asentanut parhaimmillaan 20 minuutissa, ja siinä on sitten OpenOffice ja muutakin sovellusohjelmaa mukana. Windows XP:n kanssa saa asennukseen tuhrattua nelisen tuntia, ja sitten aletaan asentamaan sovelluksia vasta.
<mtcc> no nyt on ubuntu asennettu
<mtcc> eikai tuossakaan menny ku se 20min
<rhkfin> 18 ;)
<mtcc> rhkfin: sanoin muuten väärin
<mtcc> kyllä tämä pyörittää parhailla resoilla
<rhkfin> hienoa
<mtcc> ja niin.. kiitoksia neuvoista!
<rhkfin> Ollos hyvä :)
<tale> Juu, hyvä kun Ubuntu lähti toimimaan kunnolla.
<rhkfin> Ehkäpä suosittelet Ubuntua jossain sopivassa raossa jollekin tutulle :)
<rhkfin> (tai tuntemattomalle ;)
<mtcc> enköhän :) ei tämä niin vaikea ole mitä puhutaan
<mtcc> opettelemista silti vaatii, vai oisko se vaan tottumista ;)
<SipuliSopuli> tottumista :D
<rhkfin> jep, sitä :)
<rhkfin> Suurin haaste on poisoppia Windowsissa totutuista tavoista
<rhkfin> esim. miten ohjelmia asennetaan
<rhkfin> mihin tiedostot tallennetaan
<rhkfin> minkälainen hakemistorakenne on
<rhkfin> virustorjunta/palomuuri
<rhkfin> etc etc..
<mtcc> jep
<rhkfin> http://blog.ubuntu-fi.org/2007/viisi-tarkeinta-asiaa-uudelle-ubuntun-kayttajalle/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k2nCU -> Ubuntu-blogi  » Blog Archive   » Viisi tärkeintä asiaa uudelle Ubuntun käyttäjälle
<rhkfin> Vuodelta 2007 mutta edelleen näköjään pitää tarkalleen kutinsa.
<mtcc> pitääpä lukasta
<mtcc> sain muuten äänetkin toimimaan, winukassa ei toiminu
<SipuliSopuli> yay \o/
<rhkfin> hieno juttu!
<rhkfin> Ootteko kokeillu 'reilumpaa hakukonetta' https://duckduckgo.com/about.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k2wSP -> About Duck Duck Go
<Aga> Hello
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-04
<mjr> mites tää ny meni, jos asentaa normisti systeemin grubeineen levylle josta tulee usb-levy niin jaksaako se bootata vai pitääkö säätää jotain syslinuxia
<rhkfin> Kyl sen pitäis osaa suorilta bootata, jos asennin vaan löytää sen usb-levyn
<mtcc> en tiedä onko muille tullu mieleen, mutta minun mielestä sellanen ominaisuus puuttuu esim. kansioita selatessa, että palatessa yläkansioon olisi hienoa jos viimeksi vierailtu kansio olis maalattuna
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-05
<tale> Mun mielestä tuon mtcc:n kaipaama ominaisuus on ainakin Nautiluksessa.
<rhkfin> Tolkuin tapa kytkeä .iso -image käyttöön? Komentorivi ja loopback mutta eikö (kubuntulle) oo jotain järkevää graafista mokkulaa?
<rhkfin> Hmm... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html <- haxhaxskriptit
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k9pnH -> Mount and Unmout ISO images without burning them | Ubuntu Geek
<tale> rhkfin: Komentorivi minusta ihan tolkku tapa.
<tale> rhkfin: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Vinkkej%C3%A4 kohta 12.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/iEGZL -> Vinkkejä – Porixi
<rhkfin> Kyllä mä vähän jotain 'sivistyneempääasiallisempaa tapaa
<rhkfin> ops
<rhkfin> jotain sivistyneempää tapaa rupeisin huolimaan
<rhkfin> Ei niin etteikö toi ois käypä, mut ei sitä muista ulkoo kuitenkaan koskaan
<rhkfin> [16630.844903] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<rhkfin> hö.
<Sysi> joku gtk-käli siihen ainaki on
<tale> En minäkään tuota ulkoa muista kun niin harvoin tarvitsee, katson sen tosta vinkkisivusta.
<skfin> rhkfin: kate auki ja kirjottamaan :)
<skfin> Jos graafisen KDE-softan haluat
<rhkfin> gmountiso näköjään on
<skfin> Perus helppohan tuo olisi toteuttaa
<rhkfin> skfin: ha :)
<rhkfin> skfin: edellyttäen että ois joku qt-hässäkkäkoodaus hallussa..
<skfin> No mutta
<rhkfin> isomount-qt :)
<skfin> Jopa pythonilla voisi toteuttaa
<skfin> Tai skriptaat sen dolphiniin
<skfin> Tai käytät komentoriviä :D
<rhkfin> ;)
<rhkfin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/391271 ..
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 391271 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] isomount-qt" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<rhkfin> skfin: mihin tämmönen pitää heittää: http://kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-files/107105-iso.desktop
<Sysi> locate .desktop
<rhkfin> ei niitä paljoa löydykkään ;)
<Sysi> jos et halua työpöydälle tai palkkiin, en tiiä miten laittais valikkoon
<skfin> rhkfin: Jonnekin tuonnepäin: ~/.kde/share
<rhkfin> Siis toi pitäis saada ilmaantumaan context menuun kun klikkaaa .isoa..
<rhkfin> ei pelkästään normilauncheriks..
<skfin> rhkfin: Linkki?
<rhkfin> skfin: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/isomount-qt?content=107105
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k9rTL -> isomount-qt KDE-Apps.org
<skfin> ~/.kde/share/apps/dolphin ?
<rhkfin> Meinaan tota sisältöä kun kattoo niin ei toi oon normi ajettava .dekstop..
<skfin> Ei sittenkään
<rhkfin> ah, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?action=knowledgebase&content=107105&kbid=158 kertoo että $HOME/.kde/share/kde4/services
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k9s6G -> Content KDE-Apps.org
<skfin> Jaa
<skfin> No joo
<skfin> En ole ennen tommosia nähny :P
<rhkfin> mtcc: terve!!
<rhkfin> Mitenkäs sujuu?
<rhkfin> (hmm, mä luulen et mun .iso on rikki..)
<mtcc> morjes!
<mtcc> hyvin sujuu, mikäs tässä
<mtcc> eilen vaan huomasin ensimmäisen ongelman liittyen noihin ajureihin: ei pyöritä videoita fullscreenillä kunnolla
<rhkfin> jotain tontyyppistä just on odotettavissa ei-optimaalisilla ajureilla :/
<mtcc> juu
<mtcc> yrittäny vähän tehdä gnomesta omannäköistä
<mtcc> pieniä fiksauksia oletukseen ja tämä on hyvä
<rhkfin> jee
<mtcc> onko muuten ubuntussa "tehtävienhallintaa" minkä sais jostain pikanäppäimestä auki ja josta sais tuhottua prosesseja
<rhkfin> KDE:ssa ainakin ctrl+ESC käynnistää moisen
<rhkfin> komentorivillä komento top hoitaa saman (htop on vielä vähän nokkelampi siihen, pitää asentaa paketista htop)
<topyli> gnomessa on gnome-system-monitor mutta se ei muistaakseni ole oletuksena nivottu mihinkään pikanäppäimeen
<mtcc> löysin paneeliin tuollaisen pikanäppäimen millä voi tuhota prosessin
<mtcc> kuvakkeen siis
<Sysi> xkill ei toimi aina
<mtcc> joskus käyny niin että menee totaalisesti jumiin koko järjestelmä, enkä oo löytäny mitään muuta konstia siihen ku restart
<topyli> juu ei se xkill auta jos taustalla pyörii jokin prosessi joka syö kaikki muistot
<topyli> *köh*flash*köh*
<mtcc> :)
<inz> onnistuinpa lukeen xkillin "xbill"
<anger> eipä tule itelle mieleen muuta tapausta kuin että muisti on mennyt aivan täyteen
<rhkfin> mtcc: komentorivin ps -Af ja sudo kill -9 prosessinnumero on aika hyvä työpari prosessien tappamiseen
<rhkfin> tai sudo pkill -9 ohjelmannimi
<rhkfin> topyli: flash on kieltämättä yksi pahimmista..
<topyli> no flash on sikäli ilkeä että se jää joskus tuonne pörräämään selaimen sulkemisen jälkeen, eikä sitä viaton käyttäjä välttämättä heti keksi
<rhkfin> skfin: toi .desktop -tapa on kyllä just se mitä haen ja ihan näppärästi tehty, vähän pitää tosin viilata (ja suomentaa ;)
<skfin> :S
<rhkfin> Sitä mää vaan että tommoonen ois näppärä jos ois defaulttina KDE:ssa mukana..
<rhkfin> tietoa toimiiko .desktopeissa Exec[fi]= jotain ?
<rhkfin> Name[fi]= -mallia meinasin kopioida..
<inz> Haluaisit ajaa eri komennon eri kielille?
<rhkfin> joo :)
<inz> Äkkiseltään kyllä sanoisin, että ei toimi.
<rhkfin> NO okei, kait toi pitäis tehdä jotenkin hienommin.. Meinaan vaan kun tänne on noita tekstejä heitetty komentoon sisälle: http://kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-files/107105-iso.desktop
<inz> Eikös joku gksudo/vastaava hoitais ton salakalan kyselyn nätimmin?
<rhkfin> totta
<skfin> kdesudo
<rhkfin> Exec=kdesudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 %u /media/iso ; dolphin /media/iso
<rhkfin> huono rivi :/ kdesudo yrittää vissiin ottaa parametrit..
<rhkfin> "" tai '' ei tunnu auttavan, ei mounttaa..
<rhkfin> tai jos laittaa lainausmerkit ni %u ei täydenny vissiin
<rhkfin> ha, toimiii!
<rhkfin> Exec=kdesudo "mount -o loop -t iso9660" %u "/media/iso" & dolphin /media/iso
<rhkfin> Tossa kokonaan: http://piratepad.net/QnaXx3T9Ux - saa myös jatkokehittää ;)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k9BQx -> PiratePad: QnaXx3T9Ux
<tavasti> problem with libvirt network config: I try to change dhcp range, but still dnsmasq is started with original range
<tavasti> ääh, sorry, huti, piti mennä #ubuntulle ei .fi
<elias_a> rhkfin: Pieni oikoluku - pitäisi olla irrota eikä irroita.
<elias_a> ks. esim. http://www.kielitohtori.fi/node/433
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k9G7X -> Haluaisin tietää, kumpi muoto on oikea: irrottaa vai irroittaa? Vai ovatko molemmat yhtä oikein? | Kielitohtori
<rhkfin> elias_a: kiitos ;) Saa korjata koodiin :)
<elias_a> rhkfin: Korjaan :)
<rhkfin> kiitos :)
<elias_a> rhkfin: KOrjattu ja jopa ihan omalla nimellä.
<elias_a> Evotus - pilkunviilaajaosasto kontribuoi :D
<rhkfin> :)
<rhkfin> mikä toi tommonen DVD on kun ei mitään saa ulos.. Ei onnistu mounttaaminen ylipäätään mitenkään..
<tale> rhkfin: Vaikea sanoa. Mitä levyn päällä lukee?
<rhkfin> -t hfsplus
<rhkfin> Tosi kiva. Mut nyt toimii..
<rhkfin> ubuntuforums <3
<Mkaysi> rhkfin, Minulla käy aika usein samalla tavalla. Itse olen aina avannut VLC:een ja käskenyt sen avaamaan aseman.
<rhkfin> sudo apt-get install rpm  -- kaikenlaista sitä joutuukin käskemään.
<tale> Komennolla alien voi muuttaa .rpm -paketi .debiksi.
<rhkfin> http://narnia.cs.ttu.edu/drupal/node/34
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ka2Ne -> LabVIEW 2009 (or SP1) Installation on Ubuntu Linux 9.10/10.04  | Forrest Sheng Bao's Cyberhome
<Echramath> Ajattelin juuri ajaa hyvin karvaisen poropietariohjelman installerin. Onko mulla järkevää keinoa tehdä loki siitä, mitä se tarkalleen tekee?
<ninnnu> tripwire/AIDE-ajo ennen ja jälkeen?
<ninnnu> Näät ainakin suunnilleen mitä se on lisänny ja muuttanu ja poistanu
<Sysi> strace?
<Sysi> voikohan sitä sanoa järkeväksi
<Echramath> Toi on nimittäin SPSS:n linuxversio ja mietityttää mihin se kirjaa sen kahden viikon kokeiluajan.
<rhkfin> Echramath: miks se niin kiinnostaa ;)
<Echramath> No mistä sitä tietää vaikka se pitäisi joskus asentaa uusiksi...
<rhkfin> ;)
<Sysi> Echramath tietysti noudattaa sopimuksia.
<Echramath> (no en mä sillä palkkatyötä aatellut tehdä)
<Echramath> Mutta joka tapauksessa vaikka ymmärränkin IBM:n kaupalliset intressit niin eikös tuo ole vähän Linux-ajattelun vastaista, jos binääripallot voisivat tehdä salaa merkintöjä "jonnekin".
<Echramath> Eikä asentaa itseään kaikkineen /opt/foobariin
<czr_> strace on ystavasi. ja karsivallisyys :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-06
<Echramath> Heh, se softa teki joka tapauksessa sellaisia muutoksia ettei se käynnistynyt lainkaan. \o/
<catnap> hei kaikki
<catnap> kuinka saan suomen kielisen wikipedian pikahakuihin Mozillassa?
<catnap> ok - löytyi
<catnap> jos joku muu ihmettelee samaa, niin linkki http://mycroft.mozdev.org/wikipedia-search-plugins.html auttanee
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ke9SJ -> Mycroft Project: Wikipedia Search Engine Plugins - Firefox & IE8
<rantom> Tervepä terve, olis osiointien yhdistämisestä kysyttävää
<rantom> Poistin nyt veljen koneesta Windowsin ja nyt olisikin 60 Gt osio tyhjänä, mitenkäs ton liittää siihen nykyiseen Linuxin osioon?
<Echramath> Suostuisko gparted siihen?
<Sysi> joko käytät erillisenä osiona tai poista ja lisää yhtä tila linux-osioon, saadat joutua jälkimmäisessä säätämään fstabia
<Sysi> ekassaki jos automountin tarvii
<rantom> Joop, oon just boottimassa sen live-cd:n
<Sysi> sää olit se applemies? kokeilitko trackpadilla ottaa pois sitä "tap to click" hiiriasetuksista?
<rantom> Mä? En, poistin Ubuntun Macista jo kauan sitten
<rantom> Veljen kone on Acer, nuff said? :)
<rantom> Hmm. Toi Linux on osiossa /dev/sda5 ja se 60 Gt on varaamaton. Jos laitan tolle Linuxille "Muuta kokoa" ja määrittelen siihen sen 60 Gt lisää, niin se ei alusta sitä kumminkaan?
<Sysi> kuulostais loogiselta osiolta, vaikeuttaa
<rantom> Yff. Olis varmaan helpointa asentaa toi Linux uusiksi tolle niin, että on vain noi kolme osiota
<rantom> Tää on aina ollu mulla ns. akilleen kantapää Linuxissa, yhdistää osiot jälkikäteen
<Sysi> en laskis sitä ihan perusjutuksi mutta onnistuu kyllä..
<rantom> Noh, kai se olis helpointa jos vaan asentaisin ton uusiks. Saisi samalla vaihdettua muutaman jutun mikä meni aiemmin pieleen
<rantom> Kiitti kummiski
<rantom> (Muuten lähtisin kyllä kokeilemaan mutta mut tuntien saisin ton kovon kumminkin tyhjäksi joten sinänsä ihan sama, että asennenko järjestelmän uusiksi vai forkkaanko vahingossa koko kovon :)
<tazz> ping..
<tazz> [offtopic] need some help with application for studies in .fi it would be great if someone could help.
<ninnnu> hm?
<tale> tazz: Then discuss that at offtopic channel.
<tale> tazz: See topic on this channel
<tazz> tale thanks.
<von_Z> Hei! Miten voi vaihtaa DVD:n-pyöritys-oletusohjelmaa?
<von_Z> Xubuntussa
<von_Z> Xfce-asetuksissa pääsi käsiksi vain oletusselaimeen ja oletussähköpostiohjelmaan.. ja oletuspäätteeseen
<Tm_T> jossain pitäisi pystyä säätämään tiedostosidoksia
<Sysi> aukaset tiedostonhallinnan, meet asetuksiin
<von_Z> Nii.. Just sitä mä etin.. :)
<von_Z> Tiedostohallinta..? Siis menen johonkin tiettyyn kansioon vai?
<Sysi> taltionhallinnassa joku muokkaa-linkki
<Sysi> aukaset vaan thunarin
<von_Z> auki on
<Sysi> tai tuolla ainaki on mitä tehään sisäänlyötäessä
<von_Z> Muokkaa-valikosta ei löytynyt mitään järkevää.. :/ hmm..
<Sysi> multimedia-tabi
<von_Z> Siis jos mä hiiren oikella korvalla klikkaan mitä tahansa tiedostoa ja laitan että -> Avaa Sovelluksessa.. Niin sitten saan valita sille oletusohjelman. Mutta ongelmana on se, että en mä tiedä minkä tiedoston ne tuolta DVD:ltä ensimmäisenä avaa .. :E
<Sysi> mulla lontooksi: file manager preferences → advanced → volume managment → configure
<Sysi> mutta tuolla tosiaan vaan automaattiaukasu
<Sysi> ihan toimiva tapa kiertää ongelma on poistaa playerit joista ei tykkää
<von_Z> EI mulla oo sellasta tabia tuolla thunarissa ku Multimedia.. :o
<von_Z> Parole
<von_Z> :D
<von_Z> haluun kaukosäätää DVD:n pyöritystä-. Sain just toimii puhelimella bluetoothin kautta sen, että voin kaikkea musiikin soittoa hallita puhelimella ja Amarokilla
<von_Z> pyörittääkö Amarok DVDitä?
<Tm_T> ei
<von_Z> Harmi..
<Echramath> Jos se on joku KDE-systeemi niin totteleeko Kaffeine sitä samantien?
<von_Z> Siis anteeks totteleeko Kaffeine mitä?
<Sysi> miten teit amarokin ohjauksen?
<Echramath> Eikun tajusinko mää edes kysymystä?
<von_Z> Mikä näistä (jos mikään) pyörittää DVDitä? VLC, mplayer, banshee, rhythmbox, xxms2, totem, audacious, tvtime, mpd ?
<Echramath> Toteemi ja VLC ainakin.
<Sysi> ja mplayer
<Echramath> Mutta siis amarokkiko tottelee puhelinta?
<Tm_T> miksei tottelisi
<Sysi> miten toteutettu sen totteleminen?
<Echramath> No siis mulla ei vaan toimi sinihammas ainakaan fileiden siirrossa...
<von_Z> synapticista sellanen ku remuco-base ja sitten remuco-<PLAYER_JOTA_HALUAT_OHJATA> .. Nuo asennetaan. Sitten laitetaan se remuco-<PLAYER_JOTA_HALUAT_OHJATA> päälle, se prosessi jää taustalle. Sitten luodaan Bluetooth (tai WiFi) yhteys koneen ja puhelimen välille. Sitten heitetään sellanen tuon remucon mukana tullu javaohjelma kännykkään ja asennetaan se. Siinäpä se suurin piirtein.. :) toimii tosi hyvin tällases Samsung GT-B7722 puhel
<von_Z> imes :)
<von_Z> Echramath, ootko varma että sulla on asennettuna kaikki maholliset bluetooth-paketit?
<von_Z> multa ainaki puuttu joku ja se piti asentaa ensin
<Echramath> No en kyllä. En jaksa tunkata.
<Echramath> Heitin siis hatustani, että jos on toimivat kontrollit Amarokissa niin oisko Kaffeinessakin.
<von_Z> gnome-bluetooth
<von_Z> joo ei :)
<Echramath> Kun kai se nyt sitten on sama kde-pulikka joka niitä hanskais?
<von_Z> Mikä noista kolmesta on teidän mielestä favouritti DVD-player?
<tale> von_Z: Katson DVD-elokuvat gxinellä. Se toimii keskimäärin parhaiten.
<tale> Jos saisin mplayerissä dvd-valikot toimimaan käyttäisin sitä.
<von_Z> Jos vaihtoehtoina on Totem, vlc ja mplayer?
<IhqTzup> vlc
<von_Z> ja mikä noista kolmesta olis hyvä myös musan kuunteluun?
<von_Z> Nii sais laitettuu autostartin tuolle kauko-ohjaukselle...
<von_Z> :)
<tale> von_Z: Taitaa kaikki nuo kolme osata myös musiikit soittaa. Sinun pitänee itse kokeilla, tai täsmällisesti määritellä millä perusteilla hyvyys määritellään jottei turhaan tule subjektiivisia arvioita.
<von_Z> ok. :) Miten muuten se DVD:n oletussoittimen vaihtaminen, miten se tehdään?
<Sysi> nuilla mun askelilla pääsee muuttamaan sitä millä aukastaan automaattisesti ku laitat levyn sisään
<Sysi> kopioisin ne mutta aloin just puhistamaan hiirtäni
<von_Z> ja vielä, miten tehdään komento, joka tappaa prosessin a ja aloittaa prosessin b? Saako sen terminaalilla yhteen riviin vai tarvitaanko tehdä joku scripti?
<von_Z> :D katon ne tuosta ylhäältä
<von_Z> tiedostonhallinta = thunar ? vai ?
<tale> von_Z: Saat yhteen riviin. Kill -TERM <pidnumero> ; käynnistyskomento_B:Lle.
<von_Z> tale, kiitos :)
<Sysi> joo thunar
<tale> von_Z: Voisit alkaa lukemaan ohjeita ja käsikirjoja, kyselet niin kauhian taajaan.
<von_Z> tale, kyllä mä luen, tai no pääasiassa käytän googlea, mutta kaikkea ei löydä kauheen helposti.. :)
<von_Z> Sysi, Siis thunar -> asetukset -> muokkaa -> multimedia -> ?
<Sysi> mitenhän ne on suomeksi..
<von_Z> Niin sitä en nyt älynnyt et pitääkö mun mennä sinne DVD:n johonkin kansioon tai klikata jotain sellasta tiedostoa vai meenko ihan vaan niin et avaan thunarin ja sieltä sit jonnekkin asetuksiin? Kun sitä multimediatabia ei meinaa löytyä mistään
<von_Z> löytyi!!!
<von_Z> Kohdasta Thunar -> Muokkaa -> Asetukset -> Lisäasetukset -> Taltionhallinta-kohdasta Muokkaa -> Multimedia -> Ja siellä on tuo suorita komento "parole -.... "
<Sysi> vaiha joksiki muuksi?
<von_Z> juu, vaihan :) kyllä mä tästä eteenpäin
<Sysi> tai sitte jotenki ku laitat dvd:n niin sieltä filuja tai suoraan ite dvd jos voi
<von_Z> nyt ei auennu mitään ku vaihoin parole-sanan tilalle totem :D
<Sysi> vivut kannattaa tarkistaa
<von_Z> Se oli siis alunperin parole --device=%d
<von_Z> onkoha toi devicehomma sitte tuon parolen joku oma juttu...
<von_Z> otan sen pois
<Sysi> laita komentorivillä vaikka totem --help niin se kertoo mitä vipuja se osaa
<von_Z> Miten saa jonku tollasen helpin tulee sivu kerrallaan?
<von_Z> joku -w=?
<Sysi> sivu kerrallaan? scrollaa vaan
<von_Z> Eiku sitä tuli nyt enemmä ku mitä tuon muistiin mahtuu.. Laitoi nfull helpin
<von_Z> laitoin full helpin *
<von_Z> Dossissa pysty jotenki laittaa ne tulee sivu kerrallaan, en muista oliko se joku -w vai mikä. Itse asiassa niitä komentoja oli kaks erilaista, en vaan muista niiden eroa :D
<Sysi> jos ei lyhyemmässä helpissä oo niin laita loppuun: | less
<von_Z> Harmi ku toi |less hävittää kaikki värit tuosta ohjeesta.. :( :D oli helpompi lukee värillisenä
<Sysi> ei mulla oo koskaa tullu värillisenä :o
<von_Z> laitappa vlc -H
<Sysi> ei mulla oo vlc:tä mutta tiiän että sillä voi tehä kaikkea kivaa
<von_Z> :D se sattuu olee vielä aika suosittu soitin.. :) no.. jokainen tykkää siitä omastaan eniten :D
<Sysi> oon sitäki käyttäny
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-07
<jere> Voisiko joku auttaa tiedostojen jakamisessa ubuntu 10.04:n ja Windows 7:n välillä?=??
<Tm_T> !samba
<lubotu3> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pelko> Mikähän on pakettinimeltään se ohjelma, joka oli ubuntussa ennen software centeriä
<pelko> siis se lisää/poista
<Tekno__> synaptic
<pelko> Vähän eri ohjelmasta on kyse :D
<pelko> siis se mikä oli sovellukset-valikon alla nimellä Lisää/poista sovelluksia
<Mkaysi> Eikö software center ole se sama ohjelma, paitsi uudempi versio?
<Sysi> mää lähinnä mietin että missä uus häviää vanhalle
<Sysi> packagekit?
<pelko> Mie en tykkää siitä uudesta ollenkaan, mutta se on eri pakettinimellä kun se vanha
<pelko> Käytössä on itse asiassa KDE mutta tahtoisin sellaisen sovellusvalikoiman jolla sovelluksia voi selata
<Sysi> kokeile löytyykö tuota packagekitiä
<pelko> KPackageKit on lähinnä samantapainen kuin synaptic
<Mkaysi> Näin äsken sellaisen.
<pelko> juu kokeillaan
<Mkaysi> Adept näyttää vähän siltä, mutta se on tehty KDE:lle.
<pelko> Adept näyttää aptitudelta (:
<kirvesAxe> I wonder why (:
<anger> jere: myös ftp toimii winkassa ihan ok
<anger> tai scp jos asentaa winkkariin esim. winscp:n
<Sysi> riippuu mihin suuntaan/iin haluaa dataa
<anger> näinpä
<anger> winkkarista jos joutuu lukemaan, niin sitten samba
<Sysi> eikö se osaa ftp? vai vaan sisään
<anger> jos taas linuxilla datat, niin itse ainakin scp:llä (tai ftp:llä)
<anger> winkkarille en lähtisi ftp-palvelinta pystyttelemään
<anger> windows explorerhan on taas ihan ok ftp-clientti
<anger> mites muuten tolla seiskalla onnistuu ext3/4:n käyttö?
<anger> xp:llä mulla oli joskus joku ajuri, jolla ext toimi ihan ok
<Sysi> vissiin vähän heikosti, ext3 ainaki lukeminen voi onnistua
<anger> taisi olla tosin vaan ext2 tuki siinä
<Sysi> ext3 on ext3 journalilla
<Sysi> jälikmmäiseen ext2
<anger> niin on
<Sysi> että ainakaa lukemisessa ei luulis olevan ongelmia
<marsupapu> Eikö oikeasti saa nvidian suljetulla kahta näyttöä rinnakkain silleen että paneelit ja ikkunat ei valtaa kumpaakin ruutua?
<paww> pelko: works for me
<pelko> Minkä kokoset näytöt ja millä liitännöillä?
<paww> 1920x1200 ja 1600x1200, DMI-D vissiin. Tärkeämpää lienee kyllä ikkunamanageri.
<paww> tää on ubuntu 10.04 ei-compizilla
<pelko> miulla molemmat 1024x768, toinen vga ja toinen dvi.
<pelko> Ubuntu 10.04 oletusasussaan
<paww> koita ilman compizia
<Sysi> nvidian suljettu ajuri?
<pelko> Sysi: niin ?
<paww> tai, mikä sulla aukeaa kummankin ruudun kokoiseksi?
<pelko> ikkunat suurennettaessa leviää kummallekkin ruudulle
<pelko> samoten paneelit on kummallakin
<paww> käytössä twinview?
<pelko> Se.
<paww> samoin
<pelko> luulee tavallaan että on yks 2048x765 ruutu
<pelko> siis 768
<paww> ja käytän melkein pelkästään gnomea. Jokunen peli ei ole tajunnut useamman monitorin päälle
<pelko> Gnome miullakin, aisleriotia joskus pelailen (:
<pelko> pitäsköhän varalta poistaa joku compiz-paketti?
<paww> eikai se compizia käytä jos et ole sitä valinnut käyttöön
<paww> se kai on kyllä oletuksena käytössä
<pelko> No oletuksena onhan siellä jotkut typerät pikkukarkit
<pelko> no nyt koneen buuttaus kun ajuri asennettu.
<IhqTzup> saaks evolutioniin tuommosta viestin kääntämis työkalua mikä on esim googlen webmailissa?
<tale> IhqTzup: Leikkaa ja liimaa teksti Googlen translatoriin.
<IhqTzup> jos haluaisin tehdä noin en olis esittäny tuommosta kysymystä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-08
<Lassi1> Moro
<MasterJ_> moro
<Rh-> ennakko mainosta: Putkiksen Neccoluola Lähetys alkaa kohtsillää, lämmittely jo mun puolesta menossa: http://putkis.com:8000/listen.pls
<tale> Kai tuo on vapaata sisältöä kun sitä tällä kanavalla mainostetaan?
<Rh-> on, ei rajotuksia tai soitto listoja, siitä vaa soi jakuuntelee!
<Rh-> VAPAARADIO
<mtcc> hmm, mulla on taas pientä häikkää tämän kans
<mtcc> tietyn aikaa lepo- tai valmiustilassa oltuaan tietokone ei suostu enää käynnistymään
<mtcc> kirjautumisruutu vilahtaa muutaman sekunnin ajan ja siinä alla lukee "Aika loppui."
<mtcc> sen jälkeen sulkee ilmeisesti graafisen, tai ainakaan paluuta ei ole enää sille puolen ilman rebootia
<Rh-> http://putkis.com:8000/listen.pls
<Rh-> PUTKIRADIO; SUOMEN VAPAIN NETTI RADIO
<Tuplis> ai juice leskinen on vapaata musiikkia
<Echramath> Ai Juice Leskinen on syntsapoppia?
<Tuplis> siististi soi kokonaisia kappaleita
<Echramath> Tämä taitaa olla vapaata kuin vapaa kalja.
<Rh-> nonii gzt ja necco otti ohjat
<Rh-> Tuplis, onko sulla tietoa mikä vapaaradio on?
<Sysi> Rh-: onko sulla tietoa mikä on ubuntu-yhteisön Code od Conduct?
<Tuplis> kysyttiin, onko "vapaata sisältöä". vastattiin "on"
<Sysi> !coc
<lubotu3> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Rh-> Vapaata niin kauvan ku kukaan ei pakota, sillä periaatteela ollaa menty
<ninnnu> Rh-: Vapauden mukana tulee vastuu. Sulla on vapaus pitää nettiradiota, mutta sulla on sitten myös vastuu maksaa teostot. Jos Putkis ei maksa teostoja, siitä tulee hyvät rapsut. Soittakaa podsafea (silläkin puolella on ihan nätisti hyvää musiikkia) joka on OIKEESTI VAPAATA VAPAASEEN LAPPEEN RANTALAIS NETTI RADIOON. Teosto _pakottaa_ maksamaan maksut tai et soita.
<Sysi> sitäpaitti gramex on kuulemma ahnaampi
<Rh-> niihä se o
<Sysi> ubuntu-kysymyksiä kellää?
<Rh-> 80E kuukausituloilla vaa ei oikei niit makseta :D
<pavezzi> on niitä vapaita nettiradioita, jotka maksavat teosto- ym. maksunsa
<Sysi> pitäiskö nyt mainostaa kaaosradiota :)
<Rh-> Ite oon vaan menny tän periaatteen mukaa http://koti.mbnet.fi/~tapanih/rwr/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/knDQH -> Right-Wing Radio ::
<pavezzi> parhaillaankin kuuntelen radioon.fi-nettiradiota
<Rh-> Jos ei oo vapaasee radioo perehtyny nii noi sivut on asiaa
<mtcc> Sysi
<mtcc> muutama kymmen riviä ylempänä eräs
<Rh-> Ja tuossa on vapaanradion periaate http://koti.mbnet.fi/~tapanih/rwr/?s=artikkelit&id=24   Skanneri: Mitä järkeä on piraattioperoinnissa?
<Rh-> Rick: Saman verran kuin muussakin harrastamisessa.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/knEds -> Right-Wing Radio :: artikkelit
<pavezzi> piraattiradiolla ja vapaalla radiolla ei juuri ole tekemistä keskenään
<Sysi> mtcc: ootko kokeillu tty:tä, ctrl alt f1 ?
<mtcc> oon
<Sysi> mikäs näytönohjain, kertoisko google että samalla emolevyllä/samalla koneella ois linuxilla ongelmia nukkumatilojen kans?
<pavezzi> rwr:n historiaan liittyy toimiluvan hankkimisen vaikeus olennaisesti. nettiradioon ei toimilupaa tarvitse, mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, että saisi toistaa vapaasti mitä tahansa maksamatta tekijänoikeus- ja tuottajakorvauksia
<pavezzi> myös !ot
<mtcc> minusta tuntuu että tällä näytönohjaimella on vähän ongelmia jokaisen asian kanssa pikkuhiljaa
<mtcc> g103m
<mtcc> nvidia siis
<pavezzi> onko se edes kovin vanha malli?
<Sysi> mun pöytäkoneessa ei toimi suspend ollenkaa nvidian suljettujen ajureitten kans, avoimillaki vaihtelevasti
<mtcc> avoimet mulla käytössä, jos muistat sen tapauksen ku yriteltiin asennella niitä suljettuja?
<Sysi> apple-raudalla vissiin ei toimi suspend avoimilla taas ainakaa :)
<pavezzi> itellä ei toimi suspend aina, kun on kryptattu swap
<marsupapu> ostetaan reititin, käytetty, edullinen.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-01-09
<hiskiboy> millä muokataan sen ubuntun sound recorderin profiileita?
<hiskiboy> niitä saa muokattua cd levyn kopiointi softalla (sound juiser), mutta ku se huutele ettei oo cd asemaa ku on miniläppäri
<hiskiboy> onko muita ideoita
<hiskiboy> aa rytmilaatikolla saa :-D
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Tux_Paint
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kpPRJ -> Viikko 2 - Tux Paint | Viikon VALO
<mlpug> kun plugaan usb tikun kiinni niin se mountaantuu /media/ae178f21... eli kilometrin mittainen polku.
<mlpug> Haluasisin siistin kuten /media/disk. yritin muuttaa labelin kahdella komennolla: mlabel ja dosfslabel muttei onnistunut.
<mlpug> mlabelia en osaa käyttää kun se sanoo: "usage: mlabel [-vs] drive:". Mikä on "drive:"?   /dev eikä mountpoint toimi. dosfslabel sanoo "logical sector size is zero". tikku on luks cryptattu ja FAT32. mitä pitäis tehdä?
<mlpug> vai lähdinkö väärään suuntaan kun lähdin labelia muuttamaan. Alkuperäinen tavoite oli siis saada vain siisti polku usb tikulle
<mjr> mlabel kuuluu mtoolsiin, jolle pitää konffata erikseen dosmaiset asematunnukset
<mjr> kyllä se varmaan labelia muuttamalla kannattaa tehdä, mutta en kyl nyt suorilta tiedä miten sitä muutetaan
<mjr> dosfslabel kyl vaikuttais siltä oikealta kalulta
<mjr> mitä sille sanoit?
<mlpug> sanoin sille ensin sudo dosfslabel /dev/mapper/udisks-luks--asdasdfsadf-876321768732687234 ...
<mlpug> johon tuo yllämainittu virheilmoitus
<mlpug> eli yritin tulostaa vanhan. kokeilen vielä muuttaa sitä eli en vielä kokeillutkaan sitä
<mjr> jaa sekö on vielä luksattu
<mlpug> on luks koko tikku
<mlpug> saman antaa vaikka lisään komennon perään uuden labelin
<mjr> meneeköhän se sit luks-id:n mukaan
<mjr> en tiiä
<mlpug> mut mulla on luksaamaton tikku tuossa kokeilen sillä
<mjr> mutta enpä tiiä enivei jos ei dosfslabel skulaa
<mlpug> tuo luksaamaton tikku toimii samassa tilanteessa ok eli pystyn lukemaan ja kirjoittamaan labelia
<mlpug> luulisi labelin olevan cryptauksen "ulkopuolella" ja siitä aikalailla riippumaton asia
<mlpug> no mut en jää tuota murehtimaan. Kirjoitan sitten backup scripteihin sen koko pitkän polun. Komentorivillä taas sen saa tabilla kirjoitettua
<mjr> nosiis kyllä se label kuuluu siihen tiedostojärjestelmään eli on siellä sisällä (minkä takia sen mapper-laitteen käsittelyn pitäiskin toimia)
<mjr> eihän sulla oo vielä joku lvm siellä luksin sisällä? :)
<mlpug> ei ole lvm mutta on yksi juttu joka voi lisätä vaikeusastetta tässä. Tuo kone missä sitä teen on 10.10 vmware guest XPssä
<mjr> ei se varmaan
<mjr> mut saatko xp:n puolella sitä labelia vaihdettua?
<mlpug> en ole kokeillut. Pitäiskö sen onnistua vaikka siellä ei ole luksia
<mjr> sillehän oli se joku luks-ajuri kai
<mlpug> no sitä kyselin joskus pari kuukautta sitten ja luovuin leikistä, eli en ainakaan silloin saanut cryptausta toimimaan windowsissa
<mjr> ack
<mjr> sit tietty jos käytät sitä vaan linuxissa niin vois harkita toista tiedostojärjestelmää :]
<mlpug> no se on kyllä totta. en muista miksi tuli fat laitettua siihen
<mjr> ja/tai uus formatointi mkdosfs:ll äja labeli siinä yhteydessä -i:llä
<mlpug> tai fat tuli varmaan juuri sen takia kun visio oli käyttää sitä myös windowsista, mutta sitten cryptaus windowsissa meni liian hankalaksi
<mlpug> joo. Tuo uusi formatointi on varmaan helpoin tapa
<Rh-> määs taijjan tehhä itelleni Rh-n kestävän kahvikupin, hitsaan 40mm RST putkenpätkää pohjan ja korvan
<Rh-> pohjaa valan lyijystä lisäpainon
<Rh-> nimit, meni kahvit latialle D:
<Sysi> ois ainaki tehokas jäähdytin
<Rh-> kävi myös mieless että pyöräytän sorvissa 50mm kulutusteräksestä sen, ei hevillä hajoo :D
<Sysi> oho, offtopic
<Rh-> nii no se
<Rh-> Hupsis :D
<kimbledon> toi on niin naurettavaa, kukaa muu ei puhu tääl mitää
<Rh-> nii no se :D
<Sysi> ei offtopicillakaa :)
<kimbledon> another useless channel :p
<Rh-> toi mun RFEI o vielä käyttämättömänpi :D
<Sysi> ruuhkien varalta ihan toimiva systeemi, en ii mitää haittaakaa huomannu
<DL_> hip hei
<DL_> xubuntu 10.10 asentu windosin kautta sovelluksena eli ilmeisesti tää on live juttu jonka saa windowsista poistettuakin? En siis ottanut sitä ylintä täyttä asennusta.
<Sysi> wubi on kai vähän oma juttunsa
<Sysi> live on ihan se asennus-cd
<pavezzi> wubilla asennetaan kyllä ihan kokonainen käyttöjärjestelmä omalle osiolleen, yleensä
<DL_> wlani ei ole vieläkään tuettu näymmä mulle.
<DL_> ftp://ftp.a-link.com/wnu/WNU_FI.pdf
<pavezzi> tuolle on ihan varmasti ajurit ubuntun kernelissä
<pavezzi> kokeilepa vaan
<Sysi> jos ei niin kato onko suljettuja
<pavezzi> ja sitten viimeisenä keinona käytä windowsille tehtyjä ajureita ndiswrapperilla
<DL_> on tolle jotku linux ajurit mut eipä toimi
<pavezzi> kernelistä pitäis löytyä siinä palikassa käytetylle realtekin piirisarjalle "ajuri"
<pavezzi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312949&page=2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kqMtq -> [ubuntu] A-LINK WNU wireless usb stick doesnt work - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums
<DL_> dmesg | grep 8192 antaa tiedon rtl8192_adapter_start(): Firmware download is failed   ja noita on toistakymmentä peräkkäin.
<pavezzi> DL_: sitten sopii lukea noi linkit, joita tuolla sivulla on
<pavezzi> esim. http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9931085&postcount=24
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kqO6A -> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post - [SOLVED] Realtek RTL8192SU driver compiling issues
<DL_> Tein ton jälkimmäisen linkin firmware jutun mutta yhä rebootin jälkeen tulee firmware download is failed
<pavezzi> onkohan sulla sitä firmistä missään
<DL_> Mitä sit tarkoittaa  "r8192_usb: module is from the staging directory, quality is unknown, you have been warned"  Toi tulee dmesg | 8192 komennolla heti ensimmäisenä.
<DL_> frimikset löytyy   /lib/firmware/RTL8192SE/rtl8192sfw.bin ja /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU/rtl8192sfw.bin  kansioista
<DL_> Höh
<DL_> Ei tota saa toimimaan
<DL_> Kokeilin kahta eri firmwareakin
<Sysi> ubuntu 10.10 vai .04?
<DL_> 10.10
<DL_> xubuntu 10.10 työpöytäopas on versiota 9.10.
<DL_> 10.04 ei toiminut graafinen puoli ja versiossa 9.10 ei toiminut myöskään toi sama wlan vaikka graafinen puoli toimikin.
<DL_> Firmware download failed vaikka se on kopioitu oikeaan kansiookin ja se on siellä.
<mtcc> jos asennan .run tiedostosta jotain, niin miten sen saa poistettua päätteessä
<Tekno_> yleensä ajamalla sen saman .run tiedoston
<Sysi> ei välttämättä ollenkaa
<Sysi> tai no, en oo kokeillu
<mtcc> ongelmana vaan nämä näytönohjaimen ajurit ja jos asennus epäonnistuukin, niin miten ne saada sitten pois ja päästä taas lähtötilanteeseen
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-02
<Henril1> Terve
<Henril1> voisko joku auttaa javan päivityksessä
<Henril1> taas tämmönen vittumainen homma joka ei onnistu selvästi tavalliselta ihmiseltä graafisessa käyttöliittymässä vaan pitää pelleillä komentorivin kanssa :8
<Henril1> :(
<Henril1> elikkä, miten saisin helposti ja nopeasti uusimman version javasta jotta voin päästä nettipankkiin
<n1ko> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/O8Ehty -> installation - How can I install Oracle Java JRE 7? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<n1ko> copy-paste tason ohjeet
<tuhoojabotti> Ne on aina parhaat.
<UrB> http://www.duinsoft.nl/packages.php?t=en
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YtjnDY -> Duinsoft Webdesign - packages
<UrB> tuo oli helpoin tie
<Henril1> paskat ohjeet, ei toimi.
<Henril1> ekat ohjeet siis
<Henril1> eikä noi tokat paremmat ole
<Henril1> en ymmärrä miks ne on jotain kummallisia paketteja mitkä on pakko sössiä tuolta komentorivin kautta
<Henril1> miksei voi olla klassisia lataa ja asenna tiedostoja?
<Henril1> kolmen klikkauksen ohjelmia
<UrB> kyllä tuo hollantilaisten tapa toimii mutta tarvitsee yli kolme klikkiä ja vielä salasanan kirjoitteluakin :)
<Henril1> mikä ihmeen hollantilaisten tapa?
<UrB> .nl
<UrB> ylläpäin
<Henril1> kaikki nuo ohjeet mitä neuvottiin ainakin oletti että käyttää komentoriviä ja että noilla komennoilla toimis muttakun ei,
<skfin> Henril1: Koska Oracle halusi estää javan jakelun Ubuntun pakettivarastoissa.
<UrB> repository otsikon alta seuraat ohjeet
<skfin> Siksi ei voi olla klassista ja helppoa tapaa
<skfin> Oracle on paska pulju, sen takia on vaikeaa.
<UrB> "put the line
<UrB> deb http://www.duinsoft.nl/pkg debs all
<UrB> in the file /etc/apt/sources.list, either using Software Sources from your System Menu or by editing the file in an editor (as root)"
<UrB> tuoko vaihe kangertaa?
<Henril1> kiva tietää, pitää sinnitellä hetki ennenkuin saa uuden koneen missä on tutumpi ja "turvallinen" käyttöjärjestelmä
<n1ko> Henril1: teit jotain väärin jos ohjeet ei toimi
<n1ko> toi ensimmäinen toimii, tokasta en tiiä
<UrB> kun jaksaa kerran tuon repositoryn virittää, päiviyttyy java jatkossa automaagisesti
<skfin> Henril1: Ei se Ubuntusta ole kiinni. Oracle, joka javan omistaa nykyään, haluaa kiusata käyttäjiään jostain syystä
<Henril1> ei toimi n1ko vaan valittaa että tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<n1ko> kuten sanoin, toimii
<n1ko> jos haluat apua kerro mitä kohtaa yritit ja mitä sait vastaukseksi
<Henril1> UrB en ymmärrä vielläkään mistä löytyy repository ja mikä se on?
<Henril1> n1ko saat neuvoa minuutin päästä minua kun latailen tuon paketin ja koetan nyt noudattaa tasa noita ohjeita mitä linkissäs http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7  heitit
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/O8Ehty -> installation - How can I install Oracle Java JRE 7? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<UrB> siitä on hyvä aloittaa selvittäminen: repository == ohjelmalähde -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aVQp8g -> Repositories/Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Henril1> nyt koetan avata paketin komennolla tar -xvf jre-7u2-linux-x64.tar.gz  (perässä tiedoston nimi jonka latasin juuri ja jonka pitäisi olla uusin päivitys.
<Henril1> tar: jre-7u2-linux-x64.tar.gz: Toimintoa open ei voi suorittaa: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<Henril1> n1ko mitenkäs nyt kannattais otimia?
<Henril1> ja UrB onko repositoryllä nimi suomeksi?
<skfin> pakettivarasto
<Henril1> pitäiskö noita .bin tiedostoja pystyä käsittelemään ihan ilman komentoriviä?
<Henril1> äh tämä on ihan jääkarhun perseestä. toivotonta
<Finnish> Jipii, suht kivuttomasti meni päivitys 11.10
<Finnish> Tosin äänet pitää vielä saada HDMI:n kautta telkkuun, en oo asentanu vielä Nvidian ajureita. Kuva menee kyllä isoon töllöön mutta ääni ei
<Jupp3> Finnish: Kokemuksesta: Onnea tohon :P
<Jupp3> Jos itsekin sais joskus toimiin
<Finnish> Toimi 11.04-versiossa...
<Finnish> Kun asenti ajurit
<ath> Toimi siinä, seuraavaksi saat toimimaan tuossa ;D
<Finnish> On vielä 50min tiedonsiirtoa menossa ulkoiselta kovolta sisäiselle niin ei pysty vielä buuttaamaan
<Jupp3> Finnish: Kyllä ne mullakin toimi 11.04:llä
<Finnish> Täh, muttei uusimmassa?
<Jupp3> Juu, tosin eilisen vasta jaksanut tuskailla ton kanssa
<Jupp3> "Peruskorjaus" tehty (apt-get remove pulseaudio), mut tällä kertaa ei auttanut
<Finnish> No eikun kädet kyynerpäitä myöten ristiin että lähtee äänet lentoon buutin jälkeen, kuitenkin Die Hard nelonen tuloo ysiltä ja se on vielä kattomatta
<Jupp3> Finnish: Sä oot kuitenkin jo kerran bootannu siihen?
<Jupp3> ath: Niin jos sulla oli jotain nopeaa niksiä siihen, miten ne sai toimimaan, niin saa kertoa
<Finnish> En oo vielä buutannu ees asennuksen jälkeen
<ath> Jupp3: ei ole ei. Luojan kiitos olen säästynyt tuolta virittelyltä.
<Jupp3> Finnish: Ah, no sit varoitusta... Jos ei boottaa graafiseen asti, ja sulla on Xorg.conf, niin mv eri nimelle, asennat nvidian ajurit, sit pitäis bootata taas graafiseen
<Jupp3> Sit mä nakkasin ton takaisin, ja boottas jopa oikealla resolla
<ath> (Sen sijaan mulla kyllä on skripti, joka mun pitää ajaa joka käynnistyksellä, että äänet toimis :))
<Finnish> Voi hitto, toivottavasti ei tarvii tolleesti spedeillä
<Jupp3> Siinä vaiheessa kun tohon audio-ongelmaan löytyi semmoinen "ratkaisu", et käyttää hdmi:n sijaan sellaista liitäntää, mitä mulla ei ole, päätin jättää siltä osin kesken :D
<Finnish> 23 minsaa, sit buuttaan ja katotaan mistä tuulee
<Jupp3> Good luck - you'll need it! :P
<UrB> jahas, java jäi näemmä aiemmin päivittämättä - huonot neuvot ilmeisesti :)
<Finnish> ÄÄNET TOIMII!
<Finnish> Jupp3, Ihan normaalisti lähti kaikki käyntiin
<Jupp3> Onnittelut :)
<Finnish> Kiitto
<Finnish> Miten unityn palkin saa helposti siirrettyä vaikka oikeaan reunaan?
<tale> Finnish: Jos et pidä Unitystä, vaihda joku toinen työpöytäympäristö.
<Finnish> Pidän kyllä jos sitä sais vaan siirrettyä
<pesasa> Siis sen yläpalkin?
<pesasa> Ei kai mitenkään, kun ikkunan yläpalkkikin sulautuu siihen maksimoitaessa.
<Finnish> Siis ton vasemmalla olevan valikkopalkin?
<tale> Finnish: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/62903#62903
<tale> Katso kohdasta "to move unity bar to the bottom"
<Finnish> Ok
<Finnish> Mitähän pitäis tehdä että sais audaciouksessa isonnettua sen playlistin? Kun sitä yrittää isontaa niin se vaan siirtyy irti itse playeristä hiiren mukana eikä isone
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-03
<elias_a> Kysynpä vielä näin päivällä uudelleen että onko jollakulla muulla ressukalla sama havainto: Sampo-pankin kirjautuminen ei enää toimi Ubuntulla edes Sunin Javalla.
<Finnish> Mitä kansioita kannattaa sisällyttää Ubuntun Backuppiin että sais koneen palautettua täysin entiselleen jos sattuu menemään solmuun? Siis toi uus Backup-ohjelma siis kyseessä
<re-G> Finnish: kaikki?
<ath> elias_a: eikös Ubuntusta pitäis olla kadonnut Sunin javaplugin?
<n1ko> on, mutta ei niitä asennettuja kukaan poista
<n1ko> ja se on oracle,perkele :)
<ath> Ööö, kyllä nimenomaan.
<ath> Poistaa siis.
<ath> Koska siinä on reikä.
<n1ko> jaa? onko sulla lähdettä tälle automaattipoistolle?
<Finnish> re-G, Siis ihan koko File system?
<n1ko> ath: ainakin mä itse poistin sen juuri käsin toissaviikolla
<n1ko> ja wikikin viittaa vain siihen ettei sitä enää jaeta
<jjo> ei sieltä mitään automaattisesti poisteta
<n1ko> Finnish: ihan koko jos haluat "täysin entiselleen" :)
<n1ko> käytännössä kannattaa miettiä tarviiko esim tmppiä ja miten aikaa sen backupin palauttaa
<ath> n1ko: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<n1ko> *aikoo
<n1ko> ath: disable plugin
<ath> Niin
<n1ko> noh, toki toiminta on sama mutta ei tuo mitään poista kai (?)
<ath> No okei eeeeeeeeei se _poista_, mutta hitossako se enää toimii tuon jälkeen?
<jjo> niin no joo, asentamalla jotain samannimistä tilalle, voi toki aiheuttaa "poiston"
<n1ko> joo,niinhän tuossa pitemmän ajan pläni näyttäis olevan
<elias_a> ath: Outoa, että tuo pluginin poisto voisi aiheuttaa ongelman. Sammon oma testi väittää, että kaikki olisi kunnossa.
<elias_a> Onkos tässä kyse selainpluginistä?
<ath> Siitä niin
<ath> Eihän se voi toimia, jos tuo on disabloitu.
<elias_a> Totta - jännä, että Sammon sivujen testeri ei tunnista IcedTea-pluginia vaan luulee sitä Sunin Java-plugariksi.
<ath> No se on Java-plugin mikäs siinä.
<elias_a> Erikoinen vika tosin: 1. vaiheen kirjautuminen onnistuu, mutta sitten kun pitäisi antaa avainkortista vaihtuva salasana, kenttään ei pysty kirjoittamaan.
<jjo> oracle kyl tuntuu vihaavan käyttäjiä aika intohimoisesti
<elias_a> Jep. Ei hyvin mene.
<ath> En tiedä meneekö hyvin.
<crizzy> sampon login toimii vain sunin javalla
<crizzy> helpompaa kun vaihtaa vaan kunnon pankkiin
<ath> Voi mennäkin. Suomessakin on yksi tanskalainen pankki, joka mulkkuilee tosissaan. Ei nekään kärsi siitä.
<n1ko> helpompaa vaihtaa pankkia ku asentaa java?
<n1ko> sulla ei vissiin oo pankki kovin isossa käytössä :)
<crizzy> helpompaa vaihtaa pankkia kuin sietää paskaa verkkopankkia, kyllä
<n1ko> siinäkun rupiaa lainoja siirteleen ja setvimään menee vartti jos toinenkin
<n1ko> sunin javan asentelee kahvin juonnin ohessa viiteen minuuttiin
<crizzy> mutta sampon paska pankki piinaa pidempään kuin 5 minuuttia pidemmän päälle
<elias_a> Minä nyt vielä kerron, miksi tappelen tuon plugarin kanssa. Työnantaja tarjoaa ystävällisesti käyttööni Netvisor-nimisen sovelluksen. Siihen kirjaudutaan sisään pankkitunnuksilla. Käyttö on siis Vetuma-käyttöä. Netvisor ei tue käyttämääni pääasiallista pankkia, Tapiolaa.
<elias_a> Minä vaihdoin jo pankkia, tosin Merdeasta Tapiolaan.
<UrB> sampolla on varsin toimiva pankkisofta känny(i)lle - lisäksi aina kun chrome / chromium on jotenkin saatu rikki epiphanyllä on tuntunut toimivan verkkopankki
<elias_a> Joo - mutta sitä mobiilipankkia ei vissiin voi käyttää Vetuma-tunnistautumiseen.
<UrB> kasa höyryäväähän tuo säätö on, mutta asuntolainojen kanssa ei pankkia ihan noin vain vaihda nykyhetkellä ellei ole valmis maksamaan melko korkeaa preemiota uudesta verkopankista marginaaleina ;)
<elias_a> Eikä taida ihan mennä läpi tulonhankkimiskustannuksena... :)
<UrB> elias_a: kokeile sitä epiphanyä selaimena - sillä on varmiten tuntunut toimivan
<elias_a> UrB: Sain jo toisaalta vinkin siitä, missä vika. Sunin Java-plugin on disabloitu Canonicalin toimesta.
<UrB> juu
<UrB> eilen yksi kyseli samoja ja heitti kinttaat santaan :P
<elias_a> Mä pistän tässä manuaalisesti JRE 7:n kehiin.
<UrB> joidenkin verkkokauppojen tunnistautumisen kanssa oli enempi kuin vähän hankalaa tuon samponpankin kera
<UrB> paras ei toiminut kuin win7 + IE kombolla :)
<re-G> canonicalko ei tykkää oraclesta
<UrB> eiku oracle ei tykkää kenestäkään joka jakelee javaa
<re-G> aij
<UrB> "As Oracle withdrew the DLJ ("Operating System Distributor License for Java") in August, Canonical are unable to ship any updates and were already expected to stop distribution of the Sun JDK."
<UrB> koskee siis muitakin kuin canonicalia
<UrB> ja vanha plugari vedettiin pois kun siinä oli exploitteja eikä voitu enää tarjota uutta tilalle
<elias_a> Mistäs firefoxin plugin-hakemisto oikein löytyy?
<elias_a> Ubuntussa siis?
<elias_a> Kun pitäisi näköjään käsin linkitellä tuo plugin.
<UrB> just aloin kokeilemaan että toimiikos tuo schrödingerin verkkopankki minulla ja mitäs vielä: sampon serveri tuntuu olevan möks - sivu lataa, lataa, lataa...
<UrB> bonuksena jokin on särkenyt shotwellin importin
<UrB> "camera erroria" pukkaa importoi sitten kameralta, muistkortilta tai koneen hakemistosta
<UrB> huikeutta
<elias_a> No olihan se .mozilla
<elias_a> UrB: Samaa kirosin tässä joulukuussa.
<UrB> ratkesiko se jotenkin?
<elias_a> Ei.
<elias_a> En jaksanut selvittää.
<UrB> shotwell - rikki, picasa - wine, digikam - puoli kde:tä kaupanpäälle... - siinä kova kolmikko :D
<elias_a> Ei hemmetti - ei ollut firefoxin plugarihakemisto .mozilla/firefox -hakemiston alla...
<elias_a> Missähän se oikein on?
<elias_a> Huh. Löytyi: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<pesasa> UrB: Olivat digikamistakin rikkoneet PTP-importin viimeisimmässä Ubuntussa. :-(
<pesasa> Oraclen syy kieltää Sun JDK:n jakelu kai liittyy tuohon, että Open JDK:sta on tulossa se "virallinen" Java. Siis Oraclen version pohjaksi otetaan Open JDK.
<pesasa> Mikä ei pidemmän päälle varmaankaan ole huono suunta.
<pesasa> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LeH02k -> Java To Be Removed from Ubuntu, Uninstalled from User Machines
<andyn> onkohan toi lisenssin edellyttämä poisto vai varautumista tietoturvareikiin?
<n1ko> varautumista, ei lisenssiehtoja voi takautuvasti muuttaa
<n1ko> tai siis se viimeisin versio on jo reikänen, siksi se on nyt disabloitu. Kuten tuossa aiemmin jo puhuttiin
<mjr> Joo, se on jo reikäinen eikä ne saa päivittää sitä ei-reikäiseksi. Ihan ok ratkaisu paskassa tilanteessa, kun repon käyttäjät kuvittelevat että niitä paketteja ylläpidettäisiinkin.
<UrB> jahas, aloin selvittämään shotwellin ongelmaa
<UrB> kyllähän se on kopioinut kuvat library pathiin, mutta owner on root:oma_tunnari ja permissioneissa kirjoitusoikeus vain omistajalla
<UrB> najs...
<UrB> 0 bytes kokoiset filut oli luotu jokaisella epäonnistuneella import kierroksella
<UrB> cifs mountin uid ja gid kohdilleen fstabiin -> shotwell toimii \o/
<tabasko> howdy
<tabasko> asiani koskee debiania :)
<tabasko> mulla on kaksi verkkokorttia toinen perus 1Gb ja toinen 10Gb kuitukortti
<Lynoure> tabasko: yummy.
<tabasko> oon kääntänyt mukana tulleen ajurin ja se näyttäisi moduulina menevän sisään kiltisti
<tabasko> Lynoure: korjaan, ei ole mun, mutta vastuulla :D
<tabasko> ajattelin pitää tuon 10Gb verkon erillään ja antaa sille verkon 192.168.100.0/24
<tabasko> ip:t, netmask ja mtu on säädetty mutta silti en pysty pingaamaan reititintä
<tabasko> löysin myös /etc/networks filun josta löytyy 192.168.1.0, pitäisikö tuonne lisätä myös tuo uusi verkko vai onko tuo jotain legacy kamaa? :)
<tabasko> nolointa on että opensolaris tunnisti tuon kuituverkon heittämällä ja toimii :D
<tabasko> vaikka odotin pahinta taistelua sen kanssa
<tabasko> joten reititin on jotenkuten konffattu ok, ajurin README.ssä luki että pitäisi toimia 2.6 sarjalaisen kernelin kanssa
<tabasko> ja tässä oon..
<tabasko> 2.6.26-2-686 #1 SMP Wed Sep 21 04:35:47 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<tabasko> näytäis olevan kellokin väärässä
<Lynoure> tabasko: kuitukorteista debianissa mulla ei oo kokemusta. Mutta man networks  kertoo sulle mitä siinä fileessä pitäis olla
<Lynoure> ja muista nostaa interface kanssa (usein ihmiset unohtaa)
<tabasko> joo, #ifconfig eth12 up :)
<tabasko> tajusin sen vasta hiljattain, ei tosin vaikuttanut
<tabasko> Lynoure: siis networks komento?
<Lynoure> tabasko: man networks
<Lynoure> ei: man, networks keroo :)
<Lynoure> s/keroo/kertoo/
<Lynoure> route  voi kanssa kertoa mielenkiintoisia (et kertonut mitä toi nosto sanoi, jos mitään)
<tabasko> ei mitään :)
<tabasko> paaitsi, dmesgissä näkyy
<tabasko> [34774.567121] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth12: link is not ready
<tabasko> kuulostaa hyvältä
<tabasko> toinen rööri sanoo samaa
<tabasko> [34940.979120] ixgbe: eth13: ixgbe_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 10 Gbps, Flow Control: RX/TX
<tabasko> [34941.071679] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth13: link becomes ready
<Lynoure> teitkö jotain välissä vai oottelit vaan?
<tabasko> oottelin :D
<Lynoure> ja nyt toimii?
<tabasko> Lynoure: ei
<tabasko> mutta luulisin että toi eth13 on nyt se missä kuitu on kiinni, ei tarvitse kumpaakin yrittää säätää
<Lynoure> tabasko: juuh.
<tabasko> ajelen toisaalta lennyllä, päivitys squeezeenkin voisi kyllä auttaa
<tabasko> kun katsoo #lsmod | grep ixgbe , näyttää että ajuri on riippuvainen dca-moduulista
<tabasko> ehkä ne ei oikein synkkaa, who knows :)
<Lynoure> en olettaisi suurta eroa, tässä vaiheessa todnäk konffiongelma, en luulis päässeen tähän saakka jos ajuri ei toimis.
<tabasko> niin, tuossa on kieltämättä itua
<tabasko> Lynoure: http://pastebin.com/uRJAaPDR
<tabasko> sekava, mutta ainakin eth12 ja eth13 pitäisi olla kyllä reilassa?
<Lynoure> tabasko: mikä ton eth12:n rooli on?
<tabasko> nähtävästi ei mikään koska se ei noussut ylös, verkkokortissa on siis kaksi tökkeliä mutta ainoastaan toinen on kytketty
<tabasko> oon kuitenkin tehnyt asetukset kummallekkin kun en osannut sanoa kumpi on se kiinni oleva :)
<Lynoure> luulis että lähinnä voi aiheuttaa toimimattomuutta jos siellä ei oo mitään ja sama network/gateway. Jätä mieluumin konffimatta toistaiseksi. tai jos tarttet toisen ip:n siihen verkkoon, pistä alias.
<tabasko> mutta kuten äsken dmesgistä päätellen se ei noussut ylös lainkaan
<tabasko> okay
<Lynoure> ja ellei silti toimi, kerro kanssa mitä se routes sanoo.
 * Lynoure yrittää tehdä muuta muualla, joten on vähän puolimielisesti täällä
<tabasko> Lynoure: kiitos! :)
<tabasko> tuntee itsensä tyhmäksi, oon koko alkuviikon taistellut tuon kanssa enkä ajatellut että tosta kahden kortin samaan verkkoon konffaamisesta olisi mitään haitaa :D
<tabasko> nyt route komentokin noteeraa ton toisen verkon gatewayn
<Lynoure> tabasko: Jos tiedät jonkun joka etsii ohjelmoijaa/scrummasteria/ylläpitäjää, kiitokseksi voi vihjaista :)
<Lynoure> oon vaihtamassa muualle huhtikuusta, tai ehkä aikaisemminkin.
<tabasko> Lynoure: laitetaan korvan taakse, mistä päin suomea olet?
<Lynoure> Vielä ees jaksanut kunnolla katsella. Pääkaupunkiseudulla.
<tabasko> oon itse töissä ihan ylläpitäjänä postproduction firmassa, tosin sen kokoisessa että olen yksin it-osasto :)
<Lynoure> tabasko: tämä selittää kuituverkon, voi data vähän viuhua moisessa :)
<rikama> Miniläppäriin ubuntu vai ubu netbook remix
<Tekno> onks niis jotai eroo
<ninnnu> onko netbook remixiä enää?
<ninnnu> Ei
<ninnnu> Netbook Editioniin vain tuli Unity 6kk aikaisemmin ku muille
<Tekno> se tavallinenki ubuntu on sopiva miniläppärii
<ighea> tavallinen ubuntu?
<ighea> netbook-edikathan lakkasivat jo olemasta ainakin vuosi ehkä pari sitten
<Tekno> onneks
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-04
<happosade> Iltaa
<happosade> http://pastebin.com/2pWmVeYN mitä tuolle vois tehdä?
<tale> happosade: Arvaisin jotain tarvittavaa on jäänyt asentamatta. Asensitko Ubuntun pakettina ton ja riippuvuudet mukana?
<happosade> gem install rails käytin asentamiseen
<n1ko> varmaan oikeampi kanava ois joku rubyyn liittyvä
<happosade> kysyin myös @ #rails, mutta kovin ovat hiljaista väkeä :P
<mikkoJ> moro! oisin semmosta kysyny että kun kopioin CD levyjä koneelle .flac muotoon. Onko bittinopeudella merkitystä? Mikä olisi hyvä bittinopeus?
<UrB> http://flac.sourceforge.net/faq.html#general__lowest_bitrate
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AsUcCL -> FLAC - faq
<mikkoJ> jaa, eli ei periaatteessa mitään merkitystä
<Dakkus> Hephophop :)
<Dakkus> Lubuntua vääntelen käyttökuntoon tässä.
<Dakkus> Sain grafiikkatilan tapeltua päälle, seuraava tehtävä näyttäisi olevan Nokia CS-15:n saaminen käyttökuntoon.
<Dakkus> Sen pitäisi
<Dakkus> Tuo on versionumeroltaan 11.10, eli pitäisi toimia tuon tikun heittämällä, mutta eipä vaan toimi.
<Dakkus> Arvaan, että kun on kyse lightweight-ubuntusta, tästä puuttuu myös tuon vaatimat kernelikilkkeet.
<Dakkus> Miten voin varmistaa, onko todella näin kuin arvelen?
<mjr> tuskin sillä kernelillä eroa on, semminkin kun tuo on aika pieni palikka
<mjr> lähinnä network managerin heiniä, ja mahdollisesti usb-modeswitchin (oletko kokeillut asentaa jälkimmäistä)
<Dakkus> Mistähän sitten saattaisi kiikastaa, kun sama tikku kuitenkin on toiminut samalla koneella vielä, kun käytössä oli 9.04 -pohjainen eeebuntu ja toimii muilla koneilla, joissa on ubuntu 11.10.
<Dakkus> Katsotaanpas tuo..
<Dakkus> Ahaa, terminaaliemulaattoriakaan ei ole :D
<Dakkus> Onneksi virtuaalikonsolit toimivat.
<Dakkus> mjr: usb-modeswitch tosiaan puuttui ja sen asentaminen toi hieman eteenpäin: nyt tikun ledi vilkkuu punaisena.
<Dakkus> Network manageriin ei siltikään hyppää mitään, mikä viittaisi siihen, että tikku on kunnolla tunnistettu.
<Dakkus> Jaahas, usb-modeswitchin käpisteleminen käsin netissä annettujen ohjeiden mukaan tuotti kummaa:
<Dakkus> Inquiring device details; driver will be detached ...
<Dakkus> Looking for active driver ... No driver found. Either detached before or never attached
<Dakkus> Mitäs tämä nyt siis on? Ei ajuria?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-05
<tuhoojabotti> Miten pipetän logit stdoutista päivämäärän mukaisiin filuihin?
<tuhoojabotti> Et kun päivä vaihtuu niin alkaa mennä uuteen filuun
<tuhoojabotti> Varmaa joku helppo ratkasu siihen. :P
<IhqTzup> Hei, olis tämmönen ongelma että evolution, gedit yms softissa puuttuu kuvakkeita yms kde puolella ja niitten ohjelmien teemat on kanssa kökön näkösiä.
<re-G> wau, 11.04 yhdisti iphonen kautta suoraa ku löin usbin kii
<re-G> aiemmi käytin crunchbangissa bt-tetheriä ja sitä sai kyl purkkailla jonkin verran
<IhqTzup> Tommosen näppärän ohjelman löysin millä sain nuo teemat kuosiin, http://shuffleos.com/3321/how-to-change-icon-theme-for-ubuntu-11-10-using-dconf-editor/
<IhqTzup> Läppärillä vielä on 11.04 ja siinä toimii teeman vaihto gtk-ohjelmille normaalisti asetuksien kautta.
<IhqTzup> Mitä lie sit tuossa uusimmassa taas olivat vaihtaneet.
<SipuliSopuli> miten asennan käsin jnku firmiksen minkä oon ladannu?
<SipuliSopuli> latasin siis broadcomin hybridiajurin että sais wlanin toimimaan [ei ole ethrtnettiä käytössä niin ei voi vaan mennä additional driversin kautta]
<SipuliSopuli> jees toimiiii<3
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-06
<Lynoure> on sitten 191G (sic!) .xsession-errors
<Lynoure> whee
<SipuliSopuli> mikä auttais ku äänet meni yhtäkkiä, joku pulseudion tai alsan uudelleenkäynnistäminen?
<ninnnu> pulseaudio --kill; pulseaudio --start
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-07
<rejecti> apuva!
<Tm_T> rejecti: kerro toki ongelma, mahdollisimman tarkasti (:
<rejecti> mitkä trackkerit toimii bitaddictis?
<rejecti> kun transmissioni ja ktorrent ei toimi
<n1ko> varmaan ne mitkä bitaddict kertoo toimivan
<rejecti> niin mäkin ajattelin mut en löydä mistään ba sivuilta et mitä ne ois
<rejecti> jostain syystä toi ktorrent ei seedaa yhtää
<Wolde> Jaahas, taas tyssäs tähän että miten xubuntu suostuu sammuttaa x-serverin :D
<Wolde> aaa lightdm
#ubuntu-fi 2012-01-08
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Notepadpp
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8y95PD -> 2x02 Notepad++ - Viikon VALO #54 | Viikon VALO
<ninnnu> 5/win 20
<n1ko> hävisit
<skfin> Itselläni on alias /w
<skfin> Tuleew aina joku
<skfin> 5/w 20
<tuhoojabotti> Ite en oo ylimääräsil kannuil ni riittää sormet. 8)
<skfin> Mulla ei oo nyt kun 54 ikkunaa
<skfin> Kyl niitä parhaimmillaan on liki 200 ollut
<gildean> microsoftin natural keyboardissa on tässä keskellä nää fwd-back namiskat, ne toimii mainiosti kanavien selaamisessa irssissä
<samase_> mun IP on taas vaihteeks blokattu forumilta, kuka osais auttaa?
<ninnnu> 20:02 < samase_> no varsinainen ongelma on et en saa buutattua konettani näyttönä pelkkä telkkari tai ilman näyttöä ubuntu 11.10 // Määrittele "ei boottaa". Pysähtyy POSTiin vai käynnistyykö Ubuntuki? Kyl ton pitäs käynnistyä suunnilleen normaalisti. Tosin X kai sanoo "ei pysty" kun ei löydä näyttöjä
<Vilex> mites olette tyhjentäneet cd/dvd rw ubuntu 11.10?
<Vilex> ei toiminut terminaalin kautta enkä löytänyt braserosta toimintoa
<Vilex> ISO tiedostoa olin polttamassa DVD mutta näköjään kysyi automaattisesti polttaessa erase disk eli toimi noin mutta jäi silti ihmetyttään miten tyhjennys tapahtuu
<troopperi> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-erase-cd-rwdvd-rw.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/3VUT0W -> Ubuntu Tip: How to Erase CD-RW/DVD-RW  | Ubuntu Geek
<troopperi> Toimiiko tuolla
<Vilex> kokeilin ton alemman mukaan molemmat vaihtoedot
<Vilex> ei toiminu
<Vilex> eiku ylemmän kokrilin
<Vilex> kokeilin*
<troopperi> ok
<troopperi> harmi kun ei ole rw levyjä millä kokeilla...
<Vilex> mint 12 polttelin levylle kun en tykästyny tohon unityyn
<troopperi> Joo, sillä täälläkin ajellaan
<mjr> growisofs:llä oon poltellut mitä oon, se kai toimi niin että -Z :lla poltetaan vanhan päälle
<mjr> toimiiko growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=tiedosto.iso
<Vilex> täytyy kokeilla
#ubuntu-fi 2012-12-31
<Tm_T> hei te pelurit, loin sitten tämmöisen http://steamcommunity.com/groups/ubuntu-fi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TBIP6M -> Steam Community :: Group :: Ubuntu Suomi
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-02
<vililikku> moro
<vililikku> Mistäs tällainen voisi johtua: Kopioin kovalevyltä toiselle osiot (Windows ja Ubuntu asennettuna) tarkoituksena ottaa käyttöön isompi kovalevy. Kopiointi onnistui Live CD:llä (tai siis Live USB:llä...) ja sain asennettua grubinkin uudestaan. Nyt kuitenkin kun käynnistän tietokoneen, väittää se ettei mitään käynnistettävää ole. Jos taas valitsen "Boot Menun", ja siitä kovalevyni, kone käynnistyy täysin oike
<anger> pitää olla boottisektori kunnossa
<anger> pelkkä kopiointi ei riitä
<anger> yleensä suosiolla asentanut käyttiksen tossa tapauksessa uusiksi
<n1ko> dd ja resize
<vililikku> mutta kaikki on kuitenkin kunnossa jos valitsen biosin boottivalikosta kovalevyn?
<elias_a> Se grub lienee asentunut muualle kuin boottisektorille?
<vililikku> elias_a: ihan "grub-install /dev/sda" komensin?
<elias_a> Tai sitten sitä osiota ei ole merkitty boottaavaksi osioksi.
<elias_a> Mitäs partition manager sanoo siitä osiosta?
<vililikku> mistä osiosta on siis nyt kyse?
<vililikku> mietin myös, että voisiko ongelmia aiheuttaa että tein "loogisen osion" heti paikalle /dev/sda1. kuitenkin ihmetyttää miten käsin valitsemalla kovalevy kaikki toimii mutta automaattisesti ei.
<elias_a> No siitä miltä sen pitäisi bootata.
<elias_a> Onko se bootable?
<elias_a> vililikku: Sen grubin asetustiedoston tjsp. kannattaa myös katsella läpi.
<vililikku> elias_a: Ongelmahan siis on, että jos en valitse BIOSin käynnistysvalikosta käsin kovalevyä, BIOS ei tunnista kovalevyllä olevaa Grubia. Eli kun Grubiin pääsen niin kaikki on kunnossa, mutta automaattisesti se ei onnistu.
<elias_a> vililikku: Niin juuri. Ja tuo voi johtua siitä, että se partitio ei ole bootable. Silloin se BIOS ei lähde käynnistämään sieltä. Näin ainakin muistelen asian olleen.'
<vililikku> No niin. Ja miten siis voin tarkastaa tämän bootable-asian?
<anger> Mitä muuten /etc/fstab sanoo osioista?
<anger> Nykyäänhän noissa käytetään id-arvoja eikä dev-tiedostoja
<vililikku> anger: ei kai sillä ole väliä, koska ongelma on, ettei kone käynnisty automaattisesti edes grubbiin?
<anger> ei välttämättä
<anger> mut kuten sanottua, todennäköisesti pääset vähemmällä kun asentelet uusiksi
<vililikku> mjoo, kattelen vielä. siinäkin on aina oma hommansa. kiitoksia kuitenkin
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Seuraava kokous: saa ehdottaa | Gnome 3.6 -suomennossprintti: http://lokalisointi.muistio.tieke.fi/4 | Ubuntu 13.04: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/raring-changes/ | Kalenteri: http://dy.fi/mm0 | Muut kanavat: #ubuntu-fi (käyttäjätuki), #lokalisointi (kaikille vapaasoftasuomentajille)
<Mirv> äh, siis tiimit..
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS & Ubuntu 12.10 http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ , esittely http://is.gd/vcbPA7 | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | toimintaa #ubuntu-fi-tiimit | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugiraportit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<pesasa> Oliko se Ubuntun tämänpäiväinen suuri yllätys nyt sitten tuo, että ubuntu.com on ihan saavuttamattomissa? ;-)
<Myrtti> hehheh
<Myrtti> täällä heitettiin jo perinteistä zombo.com-läppää
<elias_a> Mitäs - onko kuormitus niin suurta, ddossataanko niitä vai mitä? :P
<elias_a> Mitäs siitä ylläristä tiedetään?
<Myrtti> puhelin
<Myrtti> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoXpLUr5WB4
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zalabW -> Ubuntu for phones - Trailer - YouTube
<elias_a> Nonnii. Linusin vitsi alkaa olla kohta realismia...
<elias_a> Se maailmanvalloitus....
<elias_a> Onko toi saatavana niin että sen voisi tunkea vaikka N9:iin?
<Myrtti> löl
<Myrtti> ihailtavaa optimistisuutta
<elias_a> Jaa ne hakee nyt partnereita.
<elias_a> Mitkäs messut nyt on?
<harriv> c3?
<Myrtti> "ensimmäiset laitteet saatavilla vuoden 2014 alkupuolella"
<elias_a> CES - nevöhööd....
<Myrtti> oot ajastas jäljessä sit
<harriv> hah, sotkin ces:n ja e3:n :)
<harriv> eka CES oli -67
<pesasa> Hiukan antikliimaksi kyllä tuo ubuntu.com. Pelkkä pysähtynyt lähtölaskenta?
<pesasa> Tuossa lähtölaskennan aikana kävin katsomassa sitä puhelimella (Android) ja pohdin, että nuo sivut voisivat näkyä paremminkin pienellä ruudulla.
<harriv> vähän kyllä tommonen what will kimi do next -tyyppinen tilanne
<elias_a> Myrtti: Ne on kato noita ammattilaisten messuja. Mä en ole (ainakaan tuon alan) ammattilainen :P
<pesasa> Nättiä. Kokeilin Ubuntun näytölukijaa. Se näköjään ... kuulemma siis ... lukee login-ruudussa salasanankin isoon ääneen. :-O
<shanttu> ikävästi hyppää run (alt f2) toiseen (=väärään) näyttöön. löytyisikö kikka kolmosta miten pakottaa se tottelemaan?
<shanttu> 12.04, gnome-shell
<shanttu> tuossa ubuntu-luurista lisää http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone/design
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6xVXrr -> Design and user experience | Ubuntu for phones | Ubuntu
<shanttu> yllättävän hieno
<shanttu> Nykyinen on kamala tabletissa. varmasti tietävät sen varsin hyvin
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-05
<Anteli> Moi! Osaako joku sanoa onko Katsomo mahdollista saada toimmimaan Ubuntulla?
<away> http://linux.fi/wiki/MTV3:n_Katsomo#Videoiden_katselu_Lanchy-selainlaajennoksen_avulla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JFbE2z -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<ninnnu> Mä luulen vahvasti että toi ei toimi
<ninnnu> http://linux.fi/wiki/MTV3:n_Katsomo#Netflix-Desktop Mut tällä voisi olla mahdollisuus
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JFbE2z -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
#ubuntu-fi 2013-01-06
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Trelby
<zets> läppäri uefilla ja windows 8, onko ehdotuksia mistä lähteä että saa mintin/ubuntun asennettua windowsin rinnalle, uefi/gpt-kovo
<zets> biosista boot optioneita päälle, refind?
<zets> grub-efi?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-12-30
<Elekaz> jaahas, reportsi näyttää bugaavan
<Elekaz> oho, väärä kanava :)
<Tehdastehdas> 13.10 Gnome palkit ovat rikki. Jouduin asentamaan 13.10, koska 13.04 rikkoi itsensä päivityksessä eikä enää käynnistynyt. Kotikansio on omalla osiollaan turvassa, missä olevat vanhat asetukset ehkä nyt rikkovat 13.10 Gnomen: ylä- ja alapalkit loppuvat kesken oikeasta päästä, ja loppu on vaaleanharmaata, ilmoitusalue on jumissa, esim. kello ei etene, työtilavaihdin on nykyään tolkuttoman leveä (mutta sain sen sentään compizco
<Tehdastehdas> nfigilla toimimaan), ja ikkunaluettelo ei näytä mitään, mutta sitä oikealla klikkaamalla pääsee asetuksiin.
<robotti^> mä asentelin läppäriin ja pelikoneeseen mint linuxin
<robotti^> mint 16
<robotti^> vaikuttaa ihan pätevältä
<jjo> cinnamon on hyvä, mutta mintin päivityspolitiikka ei hirveesti palkitse
<robotti^> jjo: eikös toi debian edition oo ihan jees
<jjo> jaa se on kyl
<robotti^> siihen kuitenkin backportata uusia juttuja
<jjo> pistin itse työkoneelle sen ubuntu-version
<jjo> sittemmin paloi hihat ja vedin sen aptilla ubuntuksi, tai ainakin melkein
<jjo> siis ubuntu + cinnamon ppa
<robotti^> jjo: miksi paloi hihat?
<robotti^> oliko paha vetää ubuntuksi?
<jjo> no siis, uusi cinnamon vaikutti paremmalta, mutta vanhaan minttiin ei tullut päivityksiä, eikä viitsinyt asentaa koko konetta uudelleen
<jjo> mä vaihdoin vaan repot, mintit pois ja ppa tilalle ja sit poistin prioriteetit aptilta eri repojen tiimoilta
<jjo> ei tässä vielä mikään mennyt rikki
<jjo> ai juu, oli tuolla kanssa jotain mintin paketteja jotka ylikirjoittivat bootissa jotain tiedostoja. niissä oli vähän selvittelemistä.
<robotti^> mä asennan suosiolla aina puhtaalta pöydältä, kun aina vaarana, että menee jotain särki.
<Sysi> sattuneesta syystä mulla on/oli pelkälle datalle erillinen osio eikä erillistä /homea
<robotti^> ei huvita säätää omaa järkeään suohon.
<robotti^> mulla on /home toisella osiolla
<robotti^> mounttaan sen aina /mnt/home kansioon
<robotti^> niin voin tehdä symboliset linkit, että voin käyttää sitä jokaisessa asennuksessa
<robotti^> kun mulla on useampi linux-jakelu koneessa
<robotti^> tai siis toisella levyllä se on
<hozmaster> mistä löytyy paketista user-accounts ohjelma?
<mjr> ainakaan tuolla tiedostonimellä ei näköjään löydy apt-file:llä
<thaurwylth> Tösös. U 12.04, haluaisin jakaa edelleen nettiyhteyden, joka tulee ppp0 kautta, siis edelleen eth0 vaikkapa. Löysin netistä parit ohjeet, ne ovat aivan hevosen vehkeen verran tarpeettoman raskaita tai sitten eivät toimi. Ei kai nyt vuodeksi 2014 tämä voi enää olla kovin vaikeaa?
<hozmaster> entäs system settings?
<mjr> ubuntu-system-settings?
<hozmaster> got it  main menu ---> systrem settings - gnome-control-center'
<hozmaster> vaieeta
<hozmaster> vaikeeta ... :
<hozmaster> gnome-control-center user-accounts käynnistää tämän näytölle
<hozmaster> ok se oli osa gnome-control-centeriä
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-01
<Echramath> Hmmm kalenterin mukaan on kohta kymmenen vuotta ensimmäisestä Ubuntu-asennuksta(ni)
<ninnnu> mulla lähtee kohta käyntiin vasta yhdeksäs
<ninnnu> kauas on tultu
<kirvesAxe> mula taitaa olla vasta seittemää vuotta
<ninnnu> Echramath: ja kui pystyy olee nyt jo kymmenen jos 4.10 oli eka :P Vai alotitko jostai hipster-ubuntusta
<Echramath> Kohta! On sama vuosi!
<ninnnu> okei
<happosade> 2007 taisin ekan ubun asentaa
<robotti^> http://robotti.kapsi.fi/tikku/IMG_2118_2014_01_01_02h30m23s.JPG
<happosade> hyvää tuplapalkattua uudenvuodenpäivää
<happosade> oho.. offtopicille piti sanoa
<happosade> no teille kans
<Iltsu> oiskoha 5.04 ollu eka
<Iltsu> tai 5.10
<Iltsu> 6.06 on legendaarisin
<Harriv> laitoin uuden vuoden kunniaksi upsin koneeseen ja sen usb-piuhalla koneeseen nut:ia käyttäen. Yhteys ei kuitenkaan bootin jälkeen muodostu, vaan nut-server -demoni pitää käynnistää uudelleen ("sudo service nut-server restart"). saisiko tuota jotenkin näppärästi korjattua automaattiseksi?
<IhqTzup> crontabilla @reboot
<IhqTzup> Oli siihen joku hienompikin tapa muistaakseni.
<IhqTzup>  /etc/init/ voi tehdä .conf tiedoston ja sinne määritellä. Se on hieman vaikeampi tapa mut se myös varmistaa et se ohjelmaa käynnistetään uudestaan jos sammuu jostain syystä.
<Harriv> lähinnä ajattelin että saisiko tuon starttaamaan vasta myöhemmin, niin ei tarvisi edes käynnistellä uudelleen
<jjo> myöhemmin?
<Harriv> joku syyhän tuossa on että usb-yhteys ei muodostu siinä vaiheessa kun sitä ensimmäisen kerran yritetään
<jjo> niin siis olet varma että sitä yritetään jossain vaiheessa?
<Harriv> totta, täytyypä tutkia :)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-02
<Hovnai> asrock oc tuner: bitmap image is not valid. Apua
<Hovnai> Kuinka asrock oc tuner: bitmap image is not valid korjataan?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-03
<Echramath> Hmmm millä youtubesta saisi screenshotin...
<Echramath> Menee overlaylle.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-04
<mika__> elikkäs ajattelin ubuntun ladata, mites se nyt sitten käy kun pohjilla Win8 64
<tale> Ubuntu ladataan sivulta http://ubuntu-fi.org/ kohdasta "LATAA UBUNTU". 64-bittiselle koneelle kannattaa valita 64-bittinen Ubuntu, ja versio 12.04 on se pitkän tuen luotettavasti toimiva versio.
<Fibubot> http://ubuntu-fi.org/ -> Ubuntu Suomi
<hozmaster> jos redmine on oiva työkalu projektinhallintaan mikä olisi vastaava kuvien tms hallintaan?
<tale> hozmaster: Etsitkö kuvatietokantaa?
<fishpopsicle> Hi, anyone have experience setting up dynamic dns on a home server?
<teprrr> joskus on tullut tehtyä moinen. joko ddwrt+dyndns suoraan reititinpurkissa tai sitten joku konsoliskripti, joka on päivitellyt tietoa eteenpäin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-01-05
<Mikaela> Minulla on yleensä dnsmasq asennettuna paikalliselle koneelle, mutta uskoisin tuon kysyjän olevan eksynyt #ubuntu:lta.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Mechanical_Curator_collection
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sK2zCA -> 4x02 Mechanical Curator collection - Viikon VALO #158 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-29
<Mikaela> :)
<ioURT> hi
<Mikaela> hi, for support in English you might want to try /join #ubuntu
<ioURT> im banned there thank you
<Mikaela> or a little silent discussion channel in English, /join #ubuntu-fi-en
<Mikaela> I see. Anyway, this channel is Finnish speaking
<ioURT> whats a silent discussion again?
<Mikaela> something where nothing has been said in a few months
<ioURT> your a poet
<Mikaela> oh, no there was talking/spam on 14th this month
<Mikaela> :)
<ioURT> now news is good news
<ioURT> anything is better then spam
<ioURT> or nothing
<jone> Hellou! Voisiko joku vilkaista mun syslogia? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9639535/
<jone> Taas löysin koneeni jumitilasta. Näyttö ei saanut signaalia, ssh:lla ei päässyt sisään ja tuulettimet huusi hoosiannaa. Yön ollut päällä itsekseen.
<anacron> cpu 2 hard lockup
<jone> ja siellä loppupäässä on myös cpu soft lockuppeja
<jone> mutta siis käytännössä mitä ja miten voi estää?
<ansa> oliko tuo ensimmäinen lockup/warning/tms. mitä logeissa näkyy?
<anacron> onks tietoa onko ongelmia muilla käyttiksillä
<anacron> kokeilisin ajaa jotain livelevyä jollain toisella distrolla niin näkis onko kernelissä ongelmaa
<jone> Lokeissa ei mitään ihmeellistä ennen tuota kohtaa josta pasteni aloitin.
<jone> Ei tietoa muista käyttiksistä kun tässä koneessa on vain yksi..
<anacron> sit kans emo + prossu + ubuntu googleen saattais kertoo onko joku yleinen ongelma chipsetin kanssa
<jone> ongelma alkoi silloin kun päivitin 14.04 versioon ja ilmaantuu aina jos kone on itsekseen pitkään. Käytössä ei jumiudu..
<gumrak> rautavialta tuntuis
<ansa> ei välttämättä, voi olla tuon nouveau-ajurin ongelmakin
<ansa> tiedätkö muuten että oliko ennen käytössä tuo vai nvidian binääriajuri?
<jone> ennen oli nvidian oma ajuri, mutta nyt olen kyllä molemmilla kokeillut ja sillä ei ole ollut vaikutusta asian kanssa.
<jjo> voihan se olla käytössä olevan kernelin ongelmakin ko. raudalla
<jjo> äkkiähän sitä kääntää oman
<ansa> varminta olisi aina kokeilla ensin sillä mikä on ennen toiminut, siinä olisi parempi lähtökohta lähteä haarukoimaan vikaa
<jone> Ei oo kyllä enää mitään muistikuvaa mikä se versio oli joka toimi. Joku kaksi vuotta vanha xubuntu kuitenkin kyseessä.
<Hejkki> tale: ja puhuri: Löytyy /var/log/syslog kiitti
<Hejkki> mut sielä on paljon vdr:stä tietoa, en osaa eritellä tuota kaikkea.
<Hejkki> mitään tuohon viittaavaa en löydä, ja kun tv sekioaa milloin sattuu, yleensä kun en ole koneen äärellä
<Mikaela> entä /var/log/dmesg ?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/BasKet_Note_Pads
<markosu> Miten saan softa raidin päälle kubuntu 14.04 asennuksessa? Onnistuukop ihan asentamassa
<markosu> siis asennusvaiheena
<tale> markosu: Ubuntun palvelinasennuksessa pitäisi olla mahdollista tehdä software RAID. En ole itse tehnyt, mutta asentimen toiminnoissa on tommoinen mahdollisuus.
<tale> markosu: Googlella löysin ohjeen: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<markosu> tale: thx.. vähän jäänyt epäselväksi että jos haluaa koko systeemin juurihakemistoineen RAID1 tekniikkaan niin mitä pitä tehdä ja miten sen toimivuutta voi testata
#ubuntu-fi 2014-12-30
<tale> markosu: Ohjeita pitää lukea, itse kokeilemalla on paljon vaivalloisempaa selvittää nuo asiat.
<markosu> tale: Juu.. tulee luettua ohjeita ja useitakin.. esim. jossain mainittiin että dd:llä pitää kirjoittaa koko levy osioinnin jälkeen ja sit vasta raid päälle
<tale> Mahtaako tuossa dd-tempussa olla mitään taikaa? Selittikö se miksi se olisi tarpeen?
<ansa> joku dd-temppu vois olla tarpeellista tilanteessa että muutettaisiin joku olemassaoleva ei-raid asennus raid-asennukseksi - joskus aikoinaan tuo oli oikeastaan ainoa tapa tehdä asennus softaraidille
<markosu> tale: Ei muistaakseni lukenut miksi niin pitäisi tehdä. Vähän vaan sekoitti pakkaa, mut tuolla laittamallasi ohjeella uskon onnistuvani.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-02
<Sickki> mikä distro on nykysin sopiva vanhaan rautaan? ubuntu tai debian pohjanen
<gumrak> Puppu Linux
<|PuLi|> ubuntu on debian pohjainen
<Yohio> tai Crunchbang
<|PuLi|> vanhois koneis kannattaa kattoa että millä työpöytäympäritöllä distro on
<|PuLi|> xfce ja lxce on kevyitä vanhoille
<|PuLi|> xubuntu ja lubuntu
<gumrak> kunhan ei ole Unityä, niin toiminee
<Yohio> mä sain vanhalla fujitsun läppärillä crunchbangin toimimaan suht mukavasti
<Yohio> ostettu joko 2004 tai 2005 jouluna, puol gigaa ramia ja AMD mobile Sempron 3100+ muistaakseni
<Sickki> http://lxle.net/ tollasta joku käyttänyt?
<|PuLi|> Sickki: ite en oo törmänny mut mitä lukee sivuilta että toi en lähes sama ku Lubuntu
<|PuLi|> siin taitaa vaan olla ohjelmat uudempia ja hieno teema
<Sickki> http://distrowatch.com/search.php?category=Old+Computers
<Sickki> distrowatchis se on suosituin
<|PuLi|> sil kannattaa mennä
<Mikaela> minä laittaisin Lubuntun tai Ubuntu MATEn, en ole varma kumpi on kevyempi
<jjo> lubuntu on kevyempi
<gumrak> mikähän noista on rumin?
<jone> Moikka. Olen taas viihdyttämässä itseäni hakkaamalla päätä seinään.. Xubuntu 14.04 (kerneli vaihdettu -> 3.16), Nvidia GT216. Suspendistä yritän saada konetta toimimaan. Käynnistyy kyllä ja ssh:lla pääsee sisään, mutta näyttö ei herää. pm-suspend loki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9659346/ Ideoita?
<jone> Sama tilanne riippumatta kumpaa ajuria käyttää nvidialle.
<gumrak> suspend pois käytöstä:)
<jone> Se olisi liian helppoa :)
<ansa> varmaan joku ongelma nouveau:n ajurin kanssa, ehkä kernel-logista näkyis jotain
<jone> En kyllä itse ainakaan mitään hälyttävää nähnyt. Tämä pätkä on suspendista siihen asti kun painoin virrat pois: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9659426/
<jone> Ellei sitten rivillä 78 oleva "pcieport 0000:00:0a.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI"?
<jone> ja samaten siinä ylempänä on noita disabled by ACPI rivejä
<ansa> niin, ei siellä nyt välttämättä mitään näy, mutta jos se kerran ei toimi, niin ajurista sitä vikaa varmaan kannattaisi etsiä
<jone> ansa, sama vikahan toistuu sekä avoimella ja suljetulla nvidian ajurilla.
<jone> 3.13 kernelillä suspend toimi, mutta sen joiduin vaihtamaan kun välillä tapahtui koko järjestelmän jumiutumisia. 3.17 kernelillä ei sammuttanut kaikkea suspendissä vaan jotain jäi hurisemaan. Eikä myöskään siinä enää näyttö toipunut.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-03
<sippis> win 13
<sippis> prse
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Screen
<Mikaela> tmux täällä
<pesasa> Se onkin toinen vaihtoehto. :-)
<Mikaela> ja WeeChat kun taas tuolla puhutaan irssistä
<Mikaela> irssikin heräsi nyt henkiin https://weechat.org/media/images/stats/weechat_commits_other_clients.svg
<janihhh> :q
#ubuntu-fi 2015-01-04
<nonix4> Mitkäköhän buuttaavat raid1-lvm-konfiguraatiot toimivat UEFI:n kanssa? Kokeiltu alustavasti a) mdadm+lvm, b) lvm mirror (ilman --type raid1:stä) ja c) lvm mirror --type raid1 -- joista a) ei asentunut installerista, b) asentui, mutta degraded-boot ei mene loppuun asti (mm. mirror-log vain toisella levyllä), c) grub-probe valittaa mm. "unknown LVM type raid1". (14.04.1 LTS)
<czr> nonix4, itse menin intel-fakeraidin kanssa
<czr> mut ei sekään ihan ongelmaton ole. shutdownissa tulee unclean state ja bootissa lähtee rakentamaan sit uusiksi, mikä on kiva bonus
<czr> dm sen varsinaisen duunin toki tekee tuossakin, mut bonuksena bios-näkyvyys uefin kannalta
<allubella> morjesta, onko kellään kokemusta ubuntun asentamisesta tablettiin ?
<allubella> tuli hankittua acer aspire switch hybridiläppäri
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-04
<tathhu_> Pitäisköhän sitä koittaa Plasmaa pitkästä aikaa :o
<tathhu_> Jos 16.04 sitten
<tale>   
<Tekno> xp on paras
<ninnnu> röllääs ny vielä vähän enemmän
<Tekno> :(
<tathhu_> ninnnu, ootko muuten löytänyt steam-ohjaimelle käyttöä?
<ninnnu> tathhu_: kyl mä välillä istutan läppärin hdmi-piuhan päähän ja istun sohvalle.
<Iltsu> LTT:n arvostelussa sanottiin, että se tekee esim Civeistä pelattavan ilman näppistä ja hiirtä
<anacron> just mietin noit gamepadejä toisaalla
<anacron> ja tuli puheeks et viimeks ku kokeilin steam ohjainta niin tosi moni peli olis kaivannut sitä että mäppää ite ne toiminnot
<anacron> sit en myöskään päässyt kokeilemaan sitä mäppäystä kun steamin overlay ei halunnu toimia ja sit ei tietenkää voinu muuttaa conffeja yms
<ninnnu> Iltsu: se on ihan kelvollinen hiiren korvike jos ei tarvi klikkailla nopeasti ja tarkasti
<ninnnu> ts. ei sillä CS:ää pelaa, mutta Hearthstone on ollu ihan ok
<Iltsu> juu
<ninnnu> TF2 menee silleen pieninä annksina :P
<Mirv> blogattu Firefoxin oikoluvun tilanteesta suht selkokielisesti http://blog.ubuntu-fi.org/2016/suomen-kielen-oikoluvun-palauttaminen-toimintaan-firefox-selaimessa/
<Mirv> lopetin varsinaisen korjauksen yrittämisen, ja on ilmeisesti varsin mahdollista että Firefox tulee estämään kaikkien oikolukutyyppisten laajennusten toiminnan myöhemmin tänä vuonna. oikea korjaus olisi että Firefox (ja Chromium) käyttäsivät jo tarjolla olevaa, toimivaa järjestelmänlaajuista oikolukua omien viritysten sijaan
<Mirv> mitä ei kuitenkaan viimeisimmän vuosikymmenen aikana ole tapahtunut, koska helpommilla kielillä toimii heikompikin oikoluku
<elias_a> Mirv: Eikös tuon nyt voi sanoa suoremminkin tuon viimeisen kommenttisi?
<elias_a> Mirv: Jotenkin niin, että asia etenee morfologisesti alkeellisten kielten, kuten englannin, sanelemina.
<elias_a> ei kun sanelemana.
<Mirv> elias_a: no en viitsi varsinaisesti valittaa vaikka valituksen aihetta toki on
<elias_a> Mirv: No ei se englannin kielen ylivallasta aiheutuvan rakenteellisen idiotian esiin tuominen ole valittamista.
<elias_a> :P
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-05
<pesasa> Mirv: Onko tossa Voikko-tapauksessa kyse siitä, kun Firefox alkaa vaatia lisäosien allekirjoitusta?
<pesasa> Eli eikö Ubuntu voi jakaa järjestelmänlaajuisesti sitä allekirjoitettua versiota?
<pesasa> Vai mistä tuossa on kyse?
<Mirv> pesasa: osittain joo. alkoi jo. ongelma on että Mozilla on viisas säätiö joka ei luota onnettoman tietoturvan Debian-paketoijiin tai muihin allekirjoittamisen amatööreihin. pelkkä normiallekirjoitus ei riitä, vaan pitää olla täysi Mozillan tekemä arviointi jos haluaa että järjestelmä voi asentaa sen käyttöön. mulla oli jo paketointi siihen normiallekirjoitukseen mutta se ei riitä.
<Mirv> pesasa: lisäksi Mozilla saattaa poistaa myöhemmin tänä vuonna kokonaan rajapinnat jotka tuo lisäosa vaatii, joten se täysi arviointi ei välttämättä ole asian väärti
<ansa> Debian kai voi omassa iceweaselissaan ohittaa tuon allekirjoitusvaatimuksen, mitä ei voi Firefox(TM) - versiossa tehdä
<ansa> eos ovatko ohittamassa
<Mirv> pesasa: isommin ongelma on kuten elias_a tiivisti siinä että meillä on liian helppo globaali maailmankieli jonka harrastajia pikkukielet eivät kiinnosta. laajennus on väärä taso korjata perustoiminnallisuutta, mutta viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana ei ole mitään tapahtunut että esim. Firefox tai Chrome käyttäisivät järjestelmän tarjoamia oikolukupalveluja
<Mirv> ansa: joo Debian voi tehdä, toki, isoja käyttäjämääriä ajattelen pääasiassa Ubuntu ensimmäisenä mielessä
<Mirv> ja Fedora tarjonnee vaihtoehtoisen selaimen myös
<Mirv> Firefox GTK-käyttäjänä voisi käyttää GtkSpelliä, joka käyttää Enchantia jonka kautta nykyiset Hunspell-oikoluvut toimisivat mutta niin myös esim. Voikko. pahoin pelkään vaan että tässä Firefoxin tuotantotapa iskee eli kun eivät halua käyttää järjestelmän kirjastoja vaan haluavat bundlata kaiken omiin sorsiinsa... ja vaikka GtkSpell:n ja Enchantin mahdollisesti vielä hyväksyisivät
<Mirv> niin epäilen että Voikko-lähdekoodit koskaan menisivät Firefoxin repoihin.
<pesasa> Mirv: Aa... Eli järjestelmätasolta ladattava laajennus tarvitsee tuon täyden Mozillan arvioinnin ja käyttäjätasolla asennettavalle riittää tuo "normaali"?
<Mirv> pesasa: joo
<pesasa> Ok. Itsekin yhden laajennoksen olen tuolla normitasolla allekirjoituttanut.
<Mirv> ärsyttävää tässä on lähinnä se että ongelma on täynnä teknisiä/käytäntölähtöisiä ongelmia jotka eivät ole ns. oikeita syitä olla korjaamatta ongelmaa, mutta on ihan mahdoton homma saada perusjenkkiselaindevaajan kurkusta alas että tämä pitäisi ratkaista
<pesasa> Joo, samaa mieltä elias_a:n kanssa, että englanninkieliset pitäisi pitää kaukana kaikesta lokalisaatioon liittyvästä. Sotkevat vaan. Aina on jossain kovakoodattua englantia tai letter-paperia.
<Mirv> tosiaan toi Hunspellin vaihto GtkSpelliin Linux-desktopilla olisi teknisesti luultavasti varsin triviaali homma, ja olisi oikea ratkaisu ongelmaan... paitsi että kun Mozilla/Firefox lienevät sellaisia Windows / Mac OS -laitoksia pääosin että tällainen ajattelutapa järjestelmäkirjastojen käytöstä sotii käytäntöä vastaan
<Mirv> tarkistin että Ubuntun Firefox ei käytä järjestelmän hunspell-kirjastoa vaan ilmeisesti bundlaa omansa, ja tämä voi olla jälleen trademark-säännöksissä. sentään GTK on järjestelmästä (ooh), ja gtkspell itsessään ei varmaan vielä olisi ongelma, eikä ehkä enchantkaan mutta jossain kohtaa pitäisi sallia että jos käytettäisiin järjestelmän Enchant-Voikko-pluginia ja järjestelmän V
<Mirv> oikko-kirjastoa tai homma on - ei teknisesti vaan käytäntöjen takia - mahdoton
<pesasa> Joo, itseä kanssa usein harmittaa tuollaiset, joissa cross-platform tarkoittaa "tehdään itse oma, joka toimii kaikilla alustoilla samoin" sen sijaan, että käytettäisiin alustan omia olemassaolevia kirjastoja.
<Mirv> ymmärrän perusteet sinänsä tähän bundlaukseen ja siihen että väärä versio ei voi epästabilisoida käyttäjäkokemusta, mutta kun se on lähtökohta josta joustamista ei mietitä niin se rajoittaa ongelmia
<Mirv> tai siis mahdollisuuksia rajoittaa.
<pesasa> Ihan Linuxin sisälläkin mua sylettää jo pelkästään se, että vaikka Firefox ei voi käyttää KDE:n parempaa tiedostodialogia vaan Gnomen kökköä. ;-)
<pesasa> Joskus KDE 3:n aikoihin oli muistaakseni esimerkiksi kdeprint (vai kprint), joka oli vaan wrapperi kde:n print-dialogille ja jolle voi tulostettavia putkittaa samaan tapaan kuin lpr:lle. Eli mistä tahansa ohjelmasta, josta pystyi printtaamaan lpr:lle, pystyi printtaamaan kde:n print-dialogilla.
<pesasa> Ja taisi file-open-dialogilla olla vastaava.
<pesasa> Eihän open-dialogin tartte periaatteessa kai tehdä muuta kuin palauttaa ohjelmalle tiedostonimi polkuineen.
<Mirv> hsivonen twitterissa juuri mainitsi että GtkSpell on GPL mikä ei käy Mozillalle... enpä huomannutkaan. mutta nyt kysyn vielä jos hänellä olisi alustavaa arviota jos aloittaisi Enchantilla
<Mirv> mainitsin GtkSpellin vain koska siinä lukee "Gtk", mutta se mitä se käyttää on Enchant joka on se varsinainen wrapperi
<Mirv> joo Enchant voisi olla teoriassa mahdollinen ilmeisesti. se tukisi muuten myös Mac OS:n applespellia että se olisi ihan näppärähkö vaihtoehto.
<Mirv> en tiedä sitten miten käytännössä, Voikkoa ei myöskään voi bundlata koska on puhdas GPL ja Mozilla haluaa LGPL:n
<ansa> mitenköhän hyvin tuo toimii, 2015 ollut vajaa kymmenen committia ja sitä ennen edelliset vuonna 2011
<Mirv> ansa: se on ns. valmis, ja siis se minkä kautta kaikki Gnome- ja KDE-softat ovat pyörittäneet oikoluvun viimeiset N vuotta, ja on oletusasennuksessa joka distrossa
<Mirv> joskus ei committeja on hyvä asia :)
<Mirv> koska se on abstraktio niin siihen ei voi myöskään kovin monimutkaisia ominaisuuksia tuoda, vaan on nimen omaan perusoikoluku. kielen analysointityökalut sitten erikseen kuten libreoffice-voikossa
<Tomin> jaha, foorumit (ja ilmeisesti koko Tentacle Networks) nurin
<Tomin> no nyt vastas tentacle.fi
<Tomin> mutta foorumit ei vielä
<Tomin> ja nyt foorumitkin. Jostain syystä eivät toimineet vielä viitisen minuuttia sitten (isup.me oli samaa mieltä)
<Tomin> jumittaa kyllä edelleen aika pahasti
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-06
<Tekno> onks tääl ketää
<StockAntenna> ei
#ubuntu-fi 2016-01-09
<Tekno> kökköö
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-02
<tjp> onko kellään äkkiseltään kokemusta sshfs:n käytöstä ilman avaimia? En heti keksinyt mitään muuta ratkaisua automaattiseen mounttaamiseen kuin jonkin "echo 'salakala' | sshfs ... -o password_stdin" -tyyppisen skriptin.
<puhuri> yksi vaihtoehto on käyttää master-socket vaihtoehtoa, jossa kaikki yhteydet tiettyyn koneeseen käyttävät samaa ssh-yhteyttä, jolloin riittää kun kerran kirjottaa salasanan
<puhuri> toki sekään ei auta sen kummemmin jos salasanaa ei halua kirjottaa ollenkaan
<tjp> joo, ei haluttais kyl mitään interaktioita
<puhuri> seuraavana tietysti "miksei avainta" (muuta kuin palvelimen pää ei osaa/voi)
<tjp> juuri tuo :)
<tjp> "emme tue"
<tjp> seuraaavana tietty 'hankimme sitten palvelun toiselta tarjoajalta', mutta kun ei sekään nyt oikein.
<puhuri> tollanen tietty: http://andre.frimberger.de/index.php/linux/reading-ssh-password-from-stdin-the-openssh-5-6p1-compatible-way/ voi antaa jotain vinkkejä jos ei voi käyttää toimivaa systeemiä
<puhuri> mulla on siis .ssh/config:ssa sisältönä tuon komennon tuotos: echo -e 'Host *\nControlMaster auto\nControlPath ~/.ssh/master/%r@%h:%p\n'
<puhuri> ja sitten pitää olla .ssh/master -hakemisto. Tuossa voisi käyttää kanssa jotain /run/user/<userid> hakemistoa kanssa koska tuossa voi buutin tai muun yhteydessä jäädä vanhoja töpseleitä auki
<tjp> jep, kiitos, pitää katsella
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-03
<Echramath> Jos minä sanon .spotifylle, että cacheta Muualle niin mikä saa aikuisten ihmisten tekemän ohjelman silti tekemään pesää ~/.cachen alle...
<kirvesAxe> ei voi tajuta
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-04
<rhkfin_> Jos tieskari on verkossa WLAN:in kautta mut haluaisin laittaa sen juttelemaan tommosen Oumanin lämmönsäätimen kanssa ethernet-piuhalla ni miten tommonen hoituis?
<rhkfin_> Kumpaankin konffataan manuaalisesti sama oma verkko (vaik 10.10.10.1 ja .2?)? Mites maski ja gateway?
<Iltsu> kytkemällä piuha siihen lämmönsäätimeen, määrittelemäl säätimelle ja koneelle kiintee ip ja sit hoitaa homman silleen ettei se yritä reitittää kuitenkaan sit mitään muuta kun sen säätimen ip:n liikenteen verkkopiuhalle
<Iltsu> eiks maskiks ihan 255.255.255.0 oo ok
<Iltsu> ja gatewaytahan eio pakko olla?
<rhkfin_> mites tuo 'ettei yritä reitittää muuta' -osuus hoidetaan?
<Iltsu> https://askubuntu.com/questions/263572/can-i-use-wifi-and-cable-ethernet-networking-at-same-time
<rhkfin_> Koneessa on headless ni ois kiva jos se wlan ei tippuis matkan varrella :)
<rhkfin_> tänks!
<Iltsu> en siis ite oo koittanu, mut oon aika varma et homma menis näis :D
<Iltsu> tolla mä ainaki lähtisin liikkeelle
<rhkfin_> Ton vastauksen perusteella pääsee jäljille. Ilmeisesti gateway-konffauksella voi vaikuttaa
<rhkfin_> Tossa lienee about valmis konffi toteuttamaan tuon: http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/8851/setting-up-wifi-and-ethernet
<rhkfin_> Eli gateway tosiaan vain sille joka ajaa internettiin, hotplug-disablointia ethernetille jne
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-05
<rhkfin> Lisäksi piti käydä disabloimassa /etc/dhcpcd.confista eth0:lle dhcp (denyjotain eht0 -rivi)
<pfp> iltaa, mikähän on nykyään oikea tapa asentaa ubuntu usb-tikulta macille?
<pfp> mielellään minimaalinen image, koska saksa ja saksan mobiilinettiquotat
<hahlo> iltaa se varmaan riippuu macistakin, itsellä ei oo yhtään maccia etten osaa tässä auttaa
<pfp> 2010 macbook pro (intel), FWIW
<pfp> kysymys oli vähän harhaanjohtava, oikeastaan ongelmana on vain luoda se boottaava USB-tikku
<pfp> asennus siitä eteenpäin on ihan piece of cake
<pfp> manuaali sanoo että "cp debian.iso [sic] /dev/sdX" riittäis & myös mini.iso:n pitäis kelvata, mut eipä toi omppu siltä edes koita bootata
<Laodikea> dd:llä olen noita tikkuja tehnyt
<ninnnu_> dd on ollu aika tyypillinen ratkaisu
<Akuli> cp:tä voi käyttää noin joo, ei siinä mitään
<pfp> nojoo, dd:tä itsekin, mut sama lopputulos
<pfp> unetbootinin kanssa taiteillessa menee ikä ja terveys, jos sillä ikinä saa jonkun boottaavan tikun luotua, ubuntun installeri detektoi sen ja moittii kun tikkua on kosketeltu tuhmasti
<ninnnu_> unetbootin voi olla kans kokeilun arvoinen kalu
<ninnnu_> eiku jaa, mainittu
<hahlo> ninnnu_: tekeekö desktop-käyttäjä mitään apparmorilla?
<Akuli> mulla ei näköjään ole asennettuna
<hahlo> joo ei varmaan tarvi desktop user
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-06
<Shadowbird> moi, mulla on muistitikku jossa muistaakseni oli joku osiointi tai formatointi ongelma ja ois tarkotus pistää se kuntoon.. tikku on nyt kiinni ja haluisin ens alkuun tarkistaa tunnistaako kone laitteen.. mites sen näkikään?
<Shadowbird> lsusb näkyy laite ainaski
<Echramath> Joo, se ei tosin meinaa paljoa vielä
<Echramath> Näyttääkö fdisk -l noita ulkoisia vehkeitä
<Shadowbird> tolla ei tullu mitään näkyviin
<Echramath> Se vaatii rootin
<Laodikea> mä sain vain lupa evätty-ilmoitusta, täytyis laittaa sudo eteen
<Laodikea> sitten näkyikin jo kaikenlaista
<Echramath> Mä en tiedä onko toi edes järkevä komento tähän, yleensä sitä käytän että näkis oikeat levyt
<hahlo> entä mount?
<Laodikea> lsblk näyttää usb-muistit kans
<Shadowbird> joo näkyy toi laite
<Shadowbird> Disk /dev/sdb: 15.9 GB, 15879634944 bytes
<Shadowbird> en muista käytinkö fdisc tai jotai muuta työkalua viimeks.. mitäs näitä oli muita yleisiä? nää optionssit ei näytä kovin tutuilta
<ninnnu_> gparted olis ehkä suositeltavin
<ninnnu_> mutta myös esim. fdisk ja cfdisk on kelpoja muistitikkujen kanssa
<xet7> Shadowbird: apt install gparted gpart , se guesspart arvailee osioiden kokoja tarvittaessa
<xet7> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<Shadowbird> okey
<Shadowbird> joo kyll mä itseasissa tällä fdiscille taisin viimeks työskennellä piti alkaa näyttää vähän tutummalta nyt ku tarpeeks selaili juttuja
<Shadowbird> oon nyt /mount sdb pistäny ni aukes toi tutun näkönen valikko.. en vaa muista et pitiks kaikki vanhat osiot poistaa ja luoda uudestaan et alko toimii, tai miten se piti tehä
<Shadowbird> ahaa, sielt on jo poistettu kaikki osiot.. pitänee luoda siis uus
<Shadowbird> primary partition varmaankin
<Shadowbird> muisti vähän jäässä.. ei varmaan onnistunu, kun en ei tullu usb laitetta näkyviin tohon unity palkkiin
<Laodikea> Jos se partitiointi on valmis, niin ei muuta kuin tikku irti ja takaisin kiinni koneeseen
<Shadowbird> ah
<Shadowbird> ei näy tikkua viellä
<Shadowbird> näyttääks tossa kaikki ok? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23753010/
<Shadowbird> unohdin verify aluks, mutta nyt seki tehty ja ei muuttanu mitään
<xet7> ja on kirjotettu tikulle w:llä ?
<Shadowbird> joo
<Echramath> Hahahaha Irssi on tullut valmiiksi
<hahlo> kui?
<ninnnu_> 1.0.0
<hahlo> ok
<Echramath> 17 vuodessa ei paha!
<xet7> ok, no sitte sudo umount /mnt/sdb1 ja sitte sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 jos haluat ext4:n sinne
<hahlo> tai mkfs.vfat jos haluat windowsissa käyttää
<xet7> ja sitte klikkaa tikkua tiedostonhallinnassa että mounttautuu ja sitte sudo chown username:username /mnt/sdb1 -R
<Shadowbird> joo tarvis sekä käyttää windows että linux
<Echramath> Onko ntfs nykyään optio?
<xet7> joo vfat sitte
<xet7> joo toki ntfs onnistuu myös
<xet7> saa isompia tiedostoja
<xet7> mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<Shadowbird> umount: /mnt/sdb1: not found
<ninnnu_> no ei se sdb1 todennäköisesti ole edes mountattuna
<ninnnu_> "mount|grep sdb"
<Shadowbird> tyhjää
<ninnnu_> noni
<ninnnu_> sit vain "sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1"
<hahlo> haittaako se et osion id on linux?
<xet7> vois sen kyllä vaihtaa
<hahlo> joo
<xet7> että olis NTFS
<xet7> fdiskillä
<xet7> sitten jos joskus tarttee korjailla NTFS:ää niin ntfsprogs (tai ntfs-3g) paketista saa komennon (jos ei ole asennettuna) sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<Shadowbird> okei
<Shadowbird> noni, nyt toimii :) kiitos
<Sm1thY> Tyhmä kymysys, lueskelen tässä uusista Intelin ja AMDn prossuista, ja rupesin miettimään kun tuli vastaan lause että Kaby Lake ei toimi Win7lla vaan vaatii Win 10, niin miten Ubuntu-yhteisö näitä päivittelee?
<ninnnu_> Intel toimittanee ajurit LKML:ään ja sitten toimii Linuxissa
<ninnnu_> Olettaisin
<ninnnu_> tai jostain ne ajurit on tähänkin mennessä härmistyny
<l0llip0p> Smithy: yleensä mielestäni uudet ajurit tulee uudessa kernelissä. Intel on aika hyvä päivittämään näitä
<Sm1thY> Jees
<Sm1thY> Mietin siis uuden koneen ostamista ja tuli tuo vastaan
<Sm1thY> Eli en halua käyttää Win 10ntä vaan Ubuntua
<ninnnu_> 4.5:ssä näköjään tuli Kaby Lake
<ninnnu_> eli 16.10:ssä kai toimii
<l0llip0p> ninnnu_, Sm1thY : jep, siinä versiossa ubuntua jossa tulee 4.5 tai uudempi kernel
<ninnnu_> 4.8 näköjään on 16.04:llekkin
<Sm1thY> Noniin, huva tietää =)
<ninnnu_> 16.04 vain käyttää defaulttina vielä 4.4:ää, mutta 16.10:ssä on 4.8 (ja mahdollisuus downgradettaa 4.4)
<ninnnu_> eiku kusetin, 16.10:ssä ei saa 4.4:sta ellei ole ARMv8 (Snapdragon)
<l0llip0p> ninnnu_: eikös canonical yleensä päivitä lts kerneleitä? Siis mustaakseni ne toimittaa aina uuden julkasun yhteydessä edellisen kernelin lts versioon
<ninnnu_> l0llip0p: saattaa olla
<l0llip0p> aloin taas käyttää ubuntua 0,8 vuoden debianin käytön jälkeen niin en oikein muista näitä juttuja :P
<ninnnu_> mä vain kattelen tän hetken tilannetta apt-cachella ja packages.ubuntu.comilla
<Sm1thY> Mjooh, täytyy nyt tuumia että ostaakko uutta konetta vai ei
<hahlo> mulla on 4.9 tässä 16.10, mutten huomaa eroa 4.8
<Sm1thY> Tyhmä kymysys, mistä näen että mikä kerneli miulla on käytössä?
<ninnnu_> uname -a
<hahlo> uname -a
<Sm1thY> Terminaaliin oletan?
<ninnnu_> ju
<Akuli> uname -sr
<Sm1thY> 4.4.0
<Sm1thY> Kannattaisiko tuo päivittää?
<ninnnu_> jos sä kuvittelet hyötyväs siitä jotenkin
<hahlo> mä en tiedä missä vaiheessa on tullut mitäkin muutoksia
<ninnnu_> itseasiassa ei kannata, koska mikään virtuaalipaketti ei osoita siihen jolloin et saa automaattisesti kernelin tietoturvapäivityksiä
<hahlo> ja riippuu raudastakin
<ninnnu_> sun tarvis käsin vahtia milloin tulee uus 4.8.0-x ja asentaa käsin
<Sm1thY> Selvä, jätän sen sitten väliin
<ninnnu_> se tulee "itsestään" sit ku tulee
<ninnnu_> tietty jos oot heti huomenna menossa Intel-kauppaan niin sitä 4.8.0:aa kannattaa harkita
<Sm1thY> Enpä taida ihan hetkeen, pärjäilen varmaan tällä masiinalla vielä tovin
<Sm1thY> 2012 syksyllä tän kasasin
<ninnnu_> Lisää RAMia ja paree GPU ja ehkä SSD, sillä pääsee pitkälle. En oo kauheesti kokenu CPU:ta pullonkaulaksi omassa atk:ssa
<Sm1thY> 3570k, 8gb ddr3, 960 gtx 4gb
<ninnnu_> juu, vastaava setup mullaki
<Sm1thY> Ja Crucialin 240ssd
<ninnnu_> tosin kesällä nostin RAMin 8G -> 20G ku yks kampa lahos n. 10M alueelta ja tajusin ettei mun tarvikkaan kaikkia kampoja korvata
<ninnnu_> oli 4x2G, nyt on 2x2G + 2x8G
<Sm1thY> 2x4 itellä
<StockAnt1nna> ihan hyvä konehan tuo on Ubuntulle
<Akuli> mulla on vaan 2GB ramia
<Akuli> riittää kaikkeen ihan hyvin
<elias_a_> Vau!
<elias_a_> Eipä paljoa kyllä tarvitse mitään tehdä jos 2 gigaa RAMia riittää.
<Akuli> no muutama välilehti ja pääteikkuna ja irc-ohjelma yleensä kerrallaan
<elias_a_> No juuri niin.
<elias_a_> Eli vain kevyttä nettikäyttöä.
<elias_a_> Eipä juuri käsitellä audiota tai videota noilla muistimäärillä.
<elias_a_> Mutta kukin tyylillään.
<ninnnu_> aika harva kotikäyttäjä tekee muuta ku lukee faboa ja kattoo kissakuvia imgurista ja -videoita tubesta
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-07
<StockAnt1nna> mitäs toi "audion käsittely" tarkoittaa? Eilen tuli käsiteltyä audiotiedostoa kolmekikasella 16.04-koneella Audacityllä ihan kivasti
<elias_a_> StockAntenna: No jos nyt vaikka ajaa moniraituria jackin päällä ja on vaikka 200 megaa audiotiedostoja ja tekee niihin efektejä reaaliaikaisesti niin kyllä loppuu muisti kesken.
<elias_a> Kas - mulla oli häntä!
<StockAntenna> joo tollainen
<Iltsu> Sm1thY, mulla itellä on i5-2500k ja totesin eilen ku katoin testejä ettei maksa vaivaa päivittää
<Iltsu> enemmän sais irti kellottamalla, mut on oikee tiiä mistä lähtis ettimää emoa jolla se onnistuu
<Iltsu> kun silloon vuonna 2011 en kokenu tarviivani
<Sm1thY> Iltsu, mulla on kellotusemo mutta en oo koskaan tullut tehneeksi sitä
<Iltsu> katoin eilen vertailuu mis sandy bridge ja uusimmat oli vertailtu samalla kellotajuudel ni erot oli tosi olemattomat
<Iltsu> et suurinosa tehon kasvust on tullu kasvaneil kellotaajuuksil
#ubuntu-fi 2017-01-08
<Sm1thY> Tyhmä kymysys, kone päätti yrittää ladata Adobe Flashin uusinta versiota ja minä uuno painoin sen pois.. Eli selaimessa ei näy lainkaan sitä, mitä teen?
<foolaround> löytyisko ubuntun softamanagerista flash laajennus
<Laodikea> Flashin painaminen poishan on viisautta! Mutta Ubuntun sovellusvalikoimasta vain flashplugin-installer, niin saa asennettua uudestaan
<Laodikea> Mikä selain on käytössä?
<Sm1thY> Firefox
<Sm1thY> Siis näyttää että ei ole lainkaan flashia koko koneessa?
<Laodikea> antaa näyttää, flashplugin-installer -ohjelmalla saa sen takaisin
<Sm1thY> Okei, milläs taikasanalla sen saan :D
<Laodikea> päätteeseen kun kirjoitta: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<foolaround> toimiikoha firefoxilla netflix chromiumilla ei
<ninnnu_> ei
<ninnnu_> tarvit Google Chromen
<foolaround> kiits
<Tomin_> Netflixistä tuli mieleen, että Katsomo muuten toimii nykyään FX:lläkin, kunhan Widevine (ts. käytännössä Chrome) on asennettuna
<Tomin_> lisäksi pitää vaihtaa user agent
<ninnnu_> Netflix saattaa myös toimia tuon jälkeen
<Wapsi> firefoxil toimii netflix nykyään myös linuxissa: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/08/firefox-49-linux-netflix-google-widevine-cdm
<hahlo> https://www.soneraviihde.fi/ tota en ole saanut toimimaan
<Akuli> yks vaihtoehto on ajaa selainta winessa
<Akuli> taitaa toimia ainakin firefoxilla
<hahlo> niinku wine + winfirefox + silverlight?
<Akuli> nii
<hahlo> sitä en oo vissiin kokeillut, vaan sitä pipelight
<Wapsi> tuollainen palvelu, joka toimii vain silverlightilla sietääkin jäädä toimimattomaksi
<Wapsi> muistaakseni google chrome ei enää edes windowsissa tue silverlightia?
<hahlo> joo se on ihme kun hbonordic toimii, mutta soneran kautta ei
<hahlo> satuin vaan saamaan soneran tunnukset, mut kännykällä ja padilla toimii
<hahlo> Akuli: koitanko 32 vai 64 win-firefoxia?
<Akuli> alottaisin 32-bittisestä
<hahlo> joo ja wine laitetaan win7
<Akuli> oikeastaan uusin 32-bittinen firefox toimii xp:ssä
<hahlo> ok
<hahlo> wine ei suostunut sitä .msi silverlightiä asentamaan
<Akuli> wine msiexec /i tiedosto.msi
<Akuli> jos muistan oikein
<hahlo> okei kokeilen
<Akuli> joo oli se /i
<hahlo> hmm mielenkiintoista, ffox asentui wineen hyvin ja toimi kokeilin, myös silverlight asennin meni läpi, mutta nyt ei wine ffox en mene nettiin, aukeaa mutta ei edes aloitussivu näy
<Akuli> wine on kiva koska voit tehdä näin
<Akuli> $ mv .wine vanha-wine
<hahlo> ja yrittää uudestaan
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-01
<Echramath> http://i10.aijaa.com/b/00334/14445122.jpg
<Laodikea> Powerillakin polkupyöriä
<Laodikea> Verkkishän myi omalla brändillä polkupyöriä, yks tuttu näki, kuinka sellaisen runko katkesi kesken ajon :D tais kuskata jotakuta tarakalla tämä, jonka verkkis-pyörä hajos
<Echramath> On vain kaksi tapaa harrastaa seksiä, nimittäin oikea ja väärä
<Echramath> Tässä on vähän sama homma
<Echramath> Laodikea: Noitahan ei edes ole myyty vaan annettu kaupan päälle
<Laodikea> Niinhän se olikin
<kirvesAxe> mitäköhän fillarilla tekee elektroniikkaliikkeen katolla..?
<Echramath> Ajaa!
<Talikka> Unity on niin kauhea käyttöliittymä, että harva tavallinen käyttäjä, joka Windowsiin on tottunut, jatkaa Ubuntun käyttöä vaan hylkää koko paskan Linuxin.
<Talikka> (yhdistelin eräiden aloittelevien ja edistyneempien käyttäjien kommenteista hypoteesin)
<Echramath> Katselin mä sitä vartin
<kirvesAxe> siihen lienee syynsä miksi 17.04 lähtien taisi oletus palata gnomeen?
<kirvesAxe> itelläni tosin on miniläppärissä edelleen unity, kun oisin halunnu kubuntun mut sitä ei saanu mitenkään järkevästi toimimaan sen näytön kanssa :/
<elias_a> Kyllä sen Unityn kanssakin elää mutta Gnome kyllä on parempi.
<kirvesAxe> lähinnä häirinny se että jotkut softat ei ymmärrä mitä tarkoittaa koko näytön moodi
<kirvesAxe> libreoffice hienosti piilottaa omat valikkonsa ja levittää ikkunansa unity-vvalikkopalkin alle %D
<kirvesAxe> terminaali ja ff sentään ymmärtää et fullscreenissä valikko alistetaan
<elias_a> Lienee jonkun tietyn raudan ajuriongelma.
<kirvesAxe> sanoisin vian  olevan siinä että softat ei osaa käyttää guin fullscreenmodea oikein vaan sorkkivat omaansa :)
<ernie77> mun mielestä unityssa oli ihan hyviä ideoita, varsinkin läppäsillä käytettäessä
<kirvesAxe> joo no sehän oli tehty puhelin- ja tablettikäyttöä ajatellen
<Talikka> i5-suorittimen tietokone ja 8 GB ramia jumitti kauheasti Ubuntu Unityllä, sitten joku asensi Lubuntun ja nyt toimii hyvin, eräs vanha tuttava Jyväskylästä oli "potilaana"
<Talikka> edes ei jaksanut kahta-kolmea välilehteä pyörittää
<elias_a> No ei voi olla kiinni Unitystä.
<elias_a> Mulla on i5, 8 gigaa RAMia ja jatkuvasti noin 15 välilehteä selaimessa auki + puoli tusinaa muita sovelluksia.
<thaurwylth> En kyllä nyt oikein näe tätä Unity-kritiikkiä.
<thaurwylth> Enkä varsinkaan sitä, että se muka saisi ihmiset palaamaan Windowsin käyttöön.
<StockAntenna> eniten Unityssä ärsyttää nykyään softan eri instanssien välillä vaihtaminen alt-tabilla
<StockAntenna> on vaan epäkätevää
<Hejkki> vähäkö paras ominaisuus
<Hejkki> Alt+§ vaihtaa softien välillä
<Hejkki> jos on 7548957834975489 ikkunaa samaa softaa, niin kätevästi pääsee softasta toiseen Alt+§
<Hejkki> eiku meneeks se just päinvastoin
<Hejkki> noh enivei
<Hejkki> gnomessa
<puhuri> gnomessa toimii kanssa vaihto alt-tab ja nuolinäppäimillä voi sitten valita
<puhuri> tab:lla olettaa toista ohjelmaa §:lla samaa
<StockAntenna> lubuntussa toi pelaa järkevästi
<Talikka> Minä en ole koskaan tiennyt tuota alt-§
<Talikka> Unity on niin erilainen kuin windows että varmaan useimmat ihmiset tykkäisivät enemmän LXDE:stä
<Talikka> en ole itsekään ikinä tykännyt unitystä koska olen idiootti (Windowsin orja)
<Talikka> ärsyttää kun MAtessakin on jotain saatanan komposointia päällä oletuksena
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-02
<thaurwylth> Hetkinen, aktiivisten softien vaihtelu alt+jollakin on nimen omaan Windowsin puolelta tuttu jo jostain 90-luvulta tai ainakin 15 vuoden takaa. Ja sehän on justiinsa kätevä ominaisuus. Siitä en osaa sanoa, kopsattiinko se Microsoftin tuotteisiin alun perin jostakin graafisesta Unix-liitännäisestä, mutta Windowsissa mie ainakin opin sitä käyttämään.
<pesasa> thaurwylth: Ei alt+jollain vaan nimenomaan alt+tabilla on "tuttu" Windowsista. Alt+§ ei niinkään.
<thaurwylth> No juu, mutta Unityssähän myös alt+tab tekee jotakin, se vaihtaa erinimisten sovellusten välillä.
<thaurwylth> Näin ainakin neljä vuotta vanhassa Unityssä.
<elias_a> Olen samaa mieltä että Windowsistahan se on tuttu ja että sen on oltava koska se on pirun hyvä systeemi.
<elias_a> Alt + § oli hyvä vinkki - kiitos siitä!
<StockAntenna> siis jos sulla on vaikka kolme eri softaa auki, niin Unityssä alt-tab toimii identtisesti Windowsin (ja muiden graafisten vapaiden käyttöliittymien) kanssa ja järkevästi
<StockAntenna> mut jos sulla on vaikka 3 terminaalia eli samaa softaa auki, käytettävyys on täyttä paskaa
<StockAntenna> ideanahan tuossa lienee ollut, ettei avoimia tule kelattavaksi valtavaa määrää kuten muissa käy kun niputetaan saman softan ilmentymät "yhteen", mutta vaihtaminen tiettyyn niistä saman softan instansseista on hankalaa 5 v Unity-käytön jälkeenkin eli learning curve on toivoton
<thaurwylth> Mjaa-a, mjaa-a. Omassa käytössä tab ja § vaihtelevat näppärästi.
<StockAntenna> tota en ole koskaan kokeillut
<StockAntenna> alkaa olla turhan myöhäkin kun Unity on jo walking dead
<ernie77> an melkein ensimmäisiä asioita mitä uuden työpöydän käyttöönottossa on että katselen pikanäppäimet ja laitan omat mukaan. Jos omien pikanäppäinten asettaminen ei ole helppoa niin unohdan koko homman ja palaan entiseen.
<StockAntenna> sivupalkki on Unityssä ollut ihan hyvä
<StockAntenna> epäkätevänä softien avaamisen takia Lubuntussa piti alkaa tehdä ikoneita työpöydälle että saa tärkeimmät jutut nopeasti käyntin
<ernie77> joo, se on epäkäytännöllistä kun työpöytä jää aina ikkunoiden alle
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Tab-näppäimen vieressä on §-näppäin, jolla sen oikean terminaali-ikkunan tai muun instanssin löytäminen on helppoa.
<elias_a> StockAntenna: Ilmeisesti ajatus on ollut se, että ensin Alt-Tabilla etsitään oikea softa ja sen jälkeen voi §-näppäimellä siitä vierestä kliksutella oikean instanssi-ikkunan.
<elias_a> Onhan tuo toki hankalampi kuin pelkkä Alt-Tab, mutta kyllä tuossa on ollut selkeästi ihan ajatustakin takana.
<thaurwylth> Mjoo, varmaan se nappi ei oikeasti ole pykälä, vaan "se mikä on siinä tabin vieressä", hehe.
<thaurwylth> Siis veikkaan suunnittelun menneen tästä tulokulmasta.
<jjo> LXDE:ssä on ihan näppärä avata softia, kunhan asentaa sen paremman menun
<StockAntenna> nää Windows XP:stä vakiintuneet käytännöt vaan hallitsevat niin ihmisten mindsettiä että edes Windowsissa niistä luopuminen ei onnistunut ja kymppi on taas miltei identtinen NT/2000/XP:n kanssa
<puhuri> itselläni nuolinäppäimet toimii mukavammin. gnome3:ssa vielä näkyy vain saman työtilan ikkunat eikä kaikkia kuten muistaakseni jossain unitun versiossa
<elias_a> Tuo on hyvä pointti.
<jjo> siis sen jossa voi alkaa kirjoittamaan softan nimeä ja sen filtteröi sopivia vaihtoehtoja
<StockAntenna> eli ei ole tullut mieleenkään tutkia onko softien vaihtamiseen tullut jotain uusia värkkejä Unityssä
<puhuri> itsellä käytännössä yleisimmät pikanäppäimet (Alt-tab, § jälkeen) on crtl-alt-t ja win painallus ja softan nimen alun
<puhuri> kirjoitus
<jjo> jotenkin tuo softan nimen kirjoittaminen tuntuu tosiaan kätevimmältä tavalta käynnistää softia
<jjo> nykyisistä vaihtoehdoista ainakin
<StockAntenna> Unityssä olen käynnistellyt softat aina kahdella tapaa a) sivupalkista b) nimen alun kirjoittamalla siihen Ubuntun logosta tulevaan etsintä-kenttään
<thaurwylth> Missä vaiheessa muuten Win-nappi ja valikkonappi on keksitty? Ja miksipä ei vaikka myös internet-nappi, äänenvoimakkuusnappi ja sellaiset. Niitähän ei 80-luvulla missään nimessä ollut? Voidaanko näppäimistön karttaa ja erityisesti uusia ohjaussignaaleja muuttaa jollakin ISO-standardilla tai vastaavalla?
<StockAntenna> Windows-näppis tuli Win95:n mukana
<StockAntenna> vapaasoftaväkihän vastusti sitä 90-luvulla ja vaati windows-napittomia näppiksiä toimittajilta
<puhuri> vaadin ehdottamasti näppäimistön, missä on meta-, super- ja hyper-näppäimet
<StockAntenna> noi Internet/äänenvoimakkuus ei taida olla niin standardeja ihan kuin Win ja valikko-napit
<StockAntenna> tosin ne kyllä vapaissa käyttiksissäkin tuntuvat yleensä toimivan eli on niillä jokin teollisuustandardi näppäinkoodi
<thaurwylth> Tätä juuri mietin, että pakkohan niissä on olla jotakin ohjaussignaaleja, ja tuntuu myös, että raudan valmistajat eivät valitse niitä ihan satunnaisesti. Eli jokin elin niitä kai standardoi. Tosin: onko nykyajan USB-maailmassa tällaisilla enää väliä?
<thaurwylth> USB-kättely taitaa mennä ainakin suurin piirtein sillä lailla, että laite kertoo porttiin, että minä olen nyt semmoinen ja semmoinen laite ja täältä tulee kosta semmoinen ja semmoinen signaali? Eli riittäisikö metatasolla ja kuvailevasti, että USB-porttiin sitten vain ilmoitetaan, että tämä on nyt käsky nostaa volyymiä yksi pykälä, signaalin ei tarvitse olla standardi missään muussa mielessä kuin ...
<thaurwylth> ... että USB-portti sen lukee. Tietysti vastaavasti sen näppäimistön pitää tietää, mitä lähettää eteenpäin USB-väylään, kun namiskaa painetaan.
<thaurwylth> Kosta = kohta
<StockAntenna> eikös grub vaadi jotain alkeellista näppistukea että voi liikuskella valikossa? ainakaan normaali usbi ei liene vielä siinä vaiheessa ilman käyttistä tuettuna
<thaurwylth> Kuulostaa muuten uskottavalta, mutta koneenhan saa buutattua USB-CD-asemalta ihan jees ja USB-tikulta kohtuullisen jees, tai no uudemmat koneet ihan yhtä jees. Eli vähintään BIOS/UEFI tajuaa heti USB-asioista jotakin. Vaikka GRUBissa ei olisikaan näin, niin se voi jo siinä vaiheessa saada oikeat signaalit raudan kautta käännettynä, koska BIOS/UEFI osaa sen jo, hm?
<StockAntenna> UEFI varmaan tukee USBia paremmin kuin BIOS koska se on kehitetty aikana jolloin USB hallitsi jo tietokonemaailmaa ja siinä on tilaa enemmän tuille
<StockAntenna> noiden erikoisnäppäinten suosio on ollut laskussa, Logitechin ja Lenovon näppiksissä ei ole mitään tollaisia, MS:llä on ja HP:lla pikatsekin perusteella
<StockAntenna> suurin osa irtonäppiksistähän on nykyään pelinäppiksiä kun pönttökoneiden käyttökin on lähinnä pelaamisessa enää
<StockAntenna> niissä nyt on vaikka mitä
<Echramath> Tosin käytännössä kaikissa yritysläppäreissä on telakka
<Echramath> Monissa paikoissa se käyttökään ei ole muuttunut vaan se läppäri on 95%-100% ajasta siellä
<StockAntenna> totta
<StockAntenna> yritysmallit yleensä käyttävät toimittajalta saatavia halpoja näppiksiä
<Tomin> USB HID on aika joustava systeemi, näppäimistö kertoo millaisia paketteja se lähettää ja mitä ne sisältävät. tosin sitten kai on noita jotenkin kiinteitä profiileja, joissa on tietyt ominaisuudet ja ne sit toimivat myös BIOSin kanssa
<Tomin> toi Alt+tab/§ löytyy myös Gnomesta, koska jotkut haluaa sen vanhan toimintatavan, niin siihen tarkoitukseen on sitten kehitelty n+1 laajennosta
<Tomin> en osaa sanoa missä tuo Alt+§ on ollut alkujaan, luulisin että Gnome 3:ssa se on ollut alusta asti (mutta oliko sitä ennen jossain muualla?)
<pesasa> Luultavasti ainakin tuo, että normaali alt+tab kierrättää vain eri ohjelmia, on apinoitu, jälleen kerran, Macistä.
<StockAntenna> oon nyt lupuntu alla ja ai kun toimii hyvin ja perinteisesti alt-tab
<Akuli> graafinen ympäristö ilman alt-tabia olis aika kökkö
<Laodikea> Itse olen säätänyt vain niin, että ikkuna valitaan, kun hiiren osoitin kulkee sen yllä
<Akuli> sekään ei oo kökköä
<Akuli> .D
<Akuli> :D
<kirvesAxe> makunsa kullakin :)
<Laodikea> joo, täytyy ottaa toi alt+tab sen kaveriksi, niin saa näkyviin ehkä tehokkaammin myös niitä ikkunoita, jotka eivät ole näkyvissä
<pesasa> Focus-follows-mouseen on niin tottunut, että tuntuu oudolta, jos joskus joutuu käyttämään systeemiä, jossa tuota ei ole.
<StockAntenna> Laodikea: toihan on perinteinen unixin tapa
<StockAntenna> mut sitä ei uskalleta pitää oletuksena vapaissakaan käyttiksissä koska se on enemmistölle niin outo
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-05
<DrGrov> Päivää kaikille, pienimuotoinen kysymys....
<DrGrov> Onko Ubuntu 16.04:lle olemassa jonkunlaista ohjelmaa testatakseen tuota Meltdown/Spectre-bugin olemassaoloa?
<ninnnu> "On olemassa"
<DrGrov> Okei, ja tämä tarkoittaa käytännössä mitä tarkalleen?
<ninnnu> Että kaikki on perseestä
<DrGrov> Okei
<DrGrov> Ei kai sitten muuta :D
<ninnnu> Ellet sitten aja jotain eksoottisempaa CPU:ta (luultavasti et) tai jotain antiikkisempaa tuotetta
<ninnnu> joku spectre-testiskripti on, mutta se yrittää väittää mulle että kaikki olis ok mutta en suostu uskomaan
<DrGrov> Eksoottisempaa CPU:ta, siis tähän kategoriaan ei kuulu esim. Xeonit jne?
<ninnnu> Ei
<ninnnu> Puhutaan SPARCeista, PowerPC:istä ja tämmösistä
<ninnnu> ja Itaniumit
<DrGrov> Ok, sittenhän on aika selvä ettei vaikuta suoranaisesti
<DrGrov> Ei tähän asti ainakaan oo prossu hyytynyt millään tavalla niinku kuuluis hyytyä
<ninnnu> jos sä sitä 30% hidastumista mietit niin se on hyvin spesifille kuormatyypille joka ei käytännössä koske taviksia
<elias_a> Ei kai sen mitenkään kuulu hyytyä vaikka muistia luettaisiin.
<elias_a> Käytännössä ei huomaa mitenkään.
<DrGrov> Onko tuo spectren testiskripti sitten jotenkin epätarkasti tehty vai onko se jotenki ei-tuettu?
<ninnnu> en mä tiiä
<hahlo>  ninnnu: mistä sitten tietää onko ubuntussa se meltdown?
<DrGrov> Et tämä ei oikeastaan taviksia koske laisinkaan...
<hahlo> hehe ahaa
<ansa> https://gist.github.com/ErikAugust/724d4a969fb2c6ae1bbd7b2a9e3d4bb6 - tuo ainakin tuntuu saavan dataa luettua
<ninnnu> hahlo: on.
<ninnnu> Meltdown/Spectre on _kaikkialla_
<ninnnu> Paitsi TempleOS:ssä
<hahlo> koskeeko se vain linuxia?
<ninnnu> koska kaiken ajaminen Ring0:ssa on jumalan tahto
<ninnnu> 12:58:14 <ninnnu> Meltdown/Spectre on _kaikkialla_
<hahlo> myös windowsissa
<ansa> ja mäkeissä.
<hahlo> eikö fsecure estä
<ninnnu> ei
<Mirv> spectre-workarounditettu Firefox Ubuntu 16.04 LTS:lle on ulkona https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/57.0.4+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<hahlo> saako sen vaan selaimen kautta?
<Mirv> publised 11 minutes ago, luultavasti ilmestyy päivityksenä noin 20 minuutin kuluttua
<Mirv> hahlo: ^
<hahlo> just
<Mirv> tiedän about tuon LP-syklin published -> repo
<Mirv> https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2018/01/03/mitigations-landing-new-class-timing-attack/
<DrGrov> Tuleekohan nuo 16.04:lle mainstream updatteina pikemmin vai onko uudelleenasennus ainoa tapa?
<hahlo> kuka sen keksi sen meltdownin?
<Mirv> DrGrov: tuo on security-pocketissa, eli siis tosiaan n. 20 minuutin päästä teoriassa kaikille koko maailmassa tulossa, tai en ole varma onko jotain ajastuksia/porrastuksia tuossa
<DrGrov> Mirv: Ok, erittäin hyvää tietoa.
<DrGrov> Mirv: Tuleekohan yleispäivitykset systeemipäivityksinä vai tuleekohan ne uutena imagena 16.04:lle?
<Mirv> hahlo: kolme eri tiimiä löysi itsenäisesti Meltdownin viimeisen puolen vuoden aikana, ja kaksi tiimiä Spectren
<ninnnu> systeemipäivityksenä
<elias_a> ... kuten aina.
<DrGrov> ninnnu: Ok, hyvä juttu
<DrGrov> Et ei muuta kun odottaa, hyvä ainaki et tuo Firefoxi päivittyy heti nyt.
<Mirv> DrGrov: siis kaikki security-päivitykset tulee aina kaikille, imaget ovat muutenkin vain ajantasainen katsaus siihen mitä on jo kaikille jaettu (poikkeuksena käytännössä vain kernel, 16.04.2/.3/.4 asentaa oletuksena uudemman kuin 16.04 tai 16.04.1-asennus-CD)
<hahlo> ok ja amd:tä ei koske
<Mirv> hahlo: Meltdown ei koske, Spectre (selain-exploit) koskee kaikkia ARM/AMD64/Intel
<hahlo> ahaa ok
<Mirv> tai no Cortex-A53 on aika hyvä valinta nyt tässä kun ei ole predictionia, hyvä kun on puhelimessa vain niitä coreja :)
<Mirv> hahlo: tuolla on tiedot tiimeistä yms FAQ https://spectreattack.com/
<DrGrov> Siis, ymmärsinkö tämän nyt täysin oikein suomeksi? Meltdown koskee vain ja ainoastaan tiettyjä Intelin/AMD/ARM prossuja mutta Spectre koskee vain ja ainoastaan selain-exploitteja?
<hahlo> mun puhelin onkin jumitellut
<mjr> aika pieleen meni
<Mirv> DrGrov: ei vaan on vaikea yksinkertaistaa noita, mutta siis Meltdown koskee vain Inteliä ja ei ole kovin helposti selaimessa hyödynnettävä, mutta mikä tahansa koneella ajettava ohjelma voi sitä käyttäen halutessaan lukea kaiken koneelta, mukaanlukien vaikka ohjelma ajettaisiin virtuaalikoneessa
<mjr> Meltdown koskaa vain Inteleitä, mutta on pätsättävissä (joskin menee vähän tehoa hukkaan)
<Laodikea> hahlo: oletko käynnistänyt sen uudestaan milloin viimeksi?
<ninnnu> DrGrov: Meltdown koskee vain Inteliä, Soectre koskee kaikkia ja molempia voi exploitata esim. selainta pitkin (surffaa pahissivulle niin se lukee muistista sun kalamanagerin salasanat)
<mjr> Spectre koskee noin kaikkia noita prosessoriperheitä vähän eriasteisesti
<Mirv> DrGrov: Spectre koskee kaikkia Intel/AMD ja suurin osa ARM, ja sitä ei edes voi kovin helposti korjata, ja on selainten javascriptin kautta käytettävissä - sillä ei pääse koko koneeseen käsiksi, mutta pääsee esim. saman selaimen toisen välilehden pankkisalaisuuksiin jne
<mjr> vaikeampi puolustaa, joskin voi tehdä hankalammaksi (esim. selaimissa estää pääsy tarkkaan ajastustietoon)
<Mirv> Spectre on enempi "tällaisia kaikki nykyprosessorit, olis kannattanut suunnitella paremmin", Meltdown on "Intel failasi"
<DrGrov> Kohta kysyn tarkemman kysymyksen kunhan saan sen päähäni suomennettua ensiks :D
<hahlo> Laodikea: eilen
<Laodikea> Okei, mulla on jotkut puhelimet alkaneet hidastella esim. 100 tunnin päällä olon jälkeen
<hahlo> joo onhan se mahdollista
<hahlo> joku softa bugaa
<DrGrov> Mirv: Onko kernelin versiolla suurta merkitystä tuohon Spectreen?
<DrGrov> Firefoxin ja muiden selaimien esto pahissivuille ei tuota oikeastaan estä jos surffaa vahingossa sivulle jossa exploitia voi käyttää?
<Mirv> DrGrov: Spectreen ei ole, kernelissä ei ole mitään muutoksia tai tällä hetkellä tulossa korjauksia Spectren suhteen. selainvalmistajat voivat tehdä spectren hyväksikäytön vaikeammaksi, kuten nyt tuossa juuri Firefox 57.0.4:ssä
<DrGrov> Mirv: Ok, et vanhemmat kernelit kuten 4.10.x on kuitenkin altistunut?
<hahlo> viestintävirasto sanoo "Linux on julkaissut päivitykset Meltdown-hyökkäystä vastaan Intel- ja ARM-pohjaisille prosessoreille." varmaan sitte meltdowniin
<Mirv> DrGrov: spectre ei ole kernel-ongelma, vaan laiteongelma riippumatta käyttöjärjestelmästä
<mjr> ainiin joo, pari spesifistä arm-prossua oli meltdown-haavoittuvia joo kans, mutta useimmat ei
<DrGrov> Mirv: Ok, nyt menee tuokin minun tiukkaan pipoon perille asti :D
<Mirv> joo niin Cortex-A75 oli Meltdownilla varustettu
<Mirv> DrGrov: no on tässä itsekin saanut tavata aika monta kertaa tätä :)
<DrGrov> Mirv: No varmasti, emäntä tuossa kans ainaa miettii mun lauseita ja oivalluksia kun ne ei oo ihan suomistettuja oikein :D
<DrGrov> Mirv: Mutta, pointin ymmärtää... Ainakin silleen sinne päin :D
<pesasa> Onkos muuten mitään fiksua tapaa laittaa vfat-USB-tikulle ns. portable-softia niin, että ne olisi myös käynnistettävissä?
<DrGrov> Mirv: Mitäs mieltä olet taviskäyttäjän riskeistä ennen kuin nuo security updatet julkaistaan?
<pesasa> Kun oletuksena vfatilla kaikkien tiedostojen oikeudet ovat -rw-r--r-- eikä vfat ymmärrä niiden muuttamista.
<pesasa> Ja portablen ideana tietty on, että toimii useammassa koneessa, eli ilman mountti-asetusten muuttamisia.
<elias_a> Eipä vielä ole valunut paikko 16.04 repoihin.
<DrGrov> elias_a: Eiköhän se kohta tule sieltä, toivottavasti
<DrGrov> Niin, se updeitti on 57.0.4...
<Laodikea> Mulla on nyt 57.0.4, just päivitin
<DrGrov> Laodikea: Ok, hyvä juttu. Pakko katsoa itsekin et tulikohan se jo
<hahlo> #toisaalla väitettiin et jo 2005 tutkittiin meltdownia http://www.daemonology.net/papers/cachemissing.pdf
<DrGrov> Noin, nyt näkyy Firefox 57.0.4 päivityksenä :)
<hahlo> nyt saa rauhassa surffata
<DrGrov> Jees, nyt ei mitään muuta ku täyttä häkää :)
<elias_a> Jep. Nyt löytyi päivitys. Onkos muuten chromiumin kanssa mikä tilanne?
<Mirv> nyt tuli Firefox-päivtiys joo :)
<Mirv> uskaltaa surffailla taas
<Laodikea> Olen käsittänyt niin, että päivityksiä chromiumiin tulee 23.1.
<Mirv> DrGrov: no ennen tota selainpäivitystä joo vähän riskaabelia selata
<Laodikea> https://www.chromium.org/Home/chromium-security/ssca
<Mirv> Chromiumiin oli jokin advanced-asetus joka mitigoi ongelmaa
<Mirv> mut käytän kyl 99% Firefoxi
<elias_a> Sama täällä.
<DrGrov> No kai sitä on uskaltanut 57.0.3 kanssa myöski surffailla :D
<DrGrov> Mutta juu, päivitykset ovat aina tervetulleita :)
<ninnnu> umatrix <3
<DrGrov> Noin, nyt pyörii 57.0.4
<DrGrov> Pakko kai on todeta et vanhuus iskee ja autopäivitykset pitäis aktivoida :D
<Talikka> workaroundittaa on ikävää "suomea" - sopisiko esim. "kierretty"
<ansa> Onko tuo Chrome 63.0.3239.132 - paikattu versio?
<Hejkki> mitä. joku bugiko selaimissa?
<ninnnu> Feature
<Hejkki> ai mikäs?
<StockAntenna> just tekivät uuden hienon FF:n ja heti pahasti rikki
<ansa> Njaa, Chromessa on tuo site isolation mahdollisuus jo olemassa. Paljonkohan tuokin haukkaa muistia..
<StockAntenna> selviääkö Spectrestä jos ei ole mitään salasanoja selaimen tai muun passumanagerissa tallennettuna?
<ninnnu> ansa: merkittävästi
<ninnnu> StockAntenna: eikö sulla ole RAMissa ikinä mitään salaista?
<ninnnu> ts. muuta salaista kalojen lisäksi
<ansa> StockAntenna, onhan sitä sessiokeksejä yms. jos on kirjautunut johonkin saitille.
<StockAntenna> juu toki noita on
<StockAntenna> siis tuo vie kaiken mitä selaimessa on session aikana
<Hejkki> minen oo uskaltanu skypeä asentaa esim koneelle siinä pelossa että mikkisofta jotenki urkkii. Nyt ei uskalla nettiäkään selata =D
<Hejkki> (joo tiedän etteivät liity toisiinsa)
<StockAntenna> eihän Skype enää edes toimia se Linux-versio
<Hejkki> hä
<Hejkki> kyllä justa sensin kaverin ubuntuun skypen
<Hejkki> ihan uus skype
<Laodikea> Joo, se 4.3-versio lakkasi toimimasta heinäkuussa viime vuonna, mutta skypen sivuilta saa kyllä toimivan skypen linux-version
<Hejkki> jooh
<pesasa> Tai sitten voi käyttää sitä selainversiota. Jaaniiin, mutta selain... :-)
<ninnnu> Selain se uusi "natiivi"-clienttikin on..
<pesasa> Sitä just
<ninnnu> ja vielä erikoisuutena siihen ei välttämättä edes tule noita spekulointi-mitigointeja...
<StockAntenna> pitää kokeilla tuota uutta versiota
<StockAntenna> vuoden päästä ehkä päivittyy Spectre-turvalliseksi tuo?
<StockAntenna> hyvin tuo reimagined Skype tuntuu Ubuntussa pelaavan
<DrGrov> Noin, tulihan tuota Intelin SA-00086 työkalua testattua kahdessa kolmesta koneesta
<DrGrov> Ei onneksi ollut haavoittuvainen
<elias_a> DrGrov: Annapa linkki moiseen.
<DrGrov> elias_a: Tässä https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27150
<DrGrov> elias_a: Muista laittaa chmod +x siihen pythonin scriptiin ja niihin kahteen common kansiossa jotka ovat S jotain tiedostoja, katson ihan kohta tarkat nimet. Tai sitten katso se info-PDF:ä
<DrGrov> Ja tietysti sudo et etsii oikein
<DrGrov> Ne kaks tiedostoa jotka tarvitsevat chmod +x:n ovat spsInfoLinux64 ja spsInfoLinux64_3 common-kansiossa
<DrGrov> elias_a: Sinulle jää lokitiedostot sitten
<DrGrov> Ainakin itselläni sanoo et "may be vulnerable" jos ei käynnistä sudo python ./tiedostonnimi
<DrGrov> Oho, pieni korjaus. Tuo spsInfoLinux64_3 ei tarvitse chmod +x:ää mutta laitoin kumminkin
<DrGrov> Mutta tulos kumminkin sama, "not vulnerable"
<elias_a> Jos tuo testaa Meltdowniksi nimettyä reikää, miksi ihmeessä se on julkaistu jo lokakuussa 2017?
<elias_a> Päivitetty joulukuun 22. päivä.
<elias_a> Ottaen huomioon Intelin onnettoman selittelyn asian tiimoilta en kyllä luottaisi Intelin omiin testijuttuihin kovinkaan paljoa.
<DrGrov> Niin, toki. Ei luottamista ole ehkä kovinkaan paljoa mutta uskoisi ainaki et jonkunlainen fakta heillä siellä on asian tiimoilta
<elias_a> Jep. Enkä ole kärryillä siitä, että milloin tuo on saatettu Intelille tietoon.
<elias_a> Minä kyllä veikkaan, että ne muut julkaistut Meltdown proof of concept-ohjelmanpätkät osoittaisivat että on haavoittuva...
<DrGrov> Itse vapaasti spekuloin et Intel on asiasta tiennyt jo vähintään loppusyksystä asti mutta tarkoituksella (lue: ei aiheuttaa paniikkia) jättänyt kertomatta asiasta
<ninnnu> DrGrov: Inteliä on infottu kesäkuussa
<ninnnu> tai heinäkuussa
<elias_a> DrGrov: Toki piti johtajien ensin päästä myymään optio-osakkeet ennenkuin kakki osui tuulettimeen.
<DrGrov> ninnnu: Niin mutta itse pohdin että asiaan on suhtauduttu vakavasti vasta loppusyksystä
<ninnnu> Ei maailman olisi pitäny tietää tosta ku vasta 9.1, mutta tässä jotkut katteli vähän Linuxiin tulleita patcheja ja teki valistuneita arvauksia, niin tuli kiire pistää virallinen julkaisu
<DrGrov> elias_a: Niin, fooliohatun käyttöhän on aivan sallittua ja pitääkin ottaa huomioon että ajankohta kyseiselle myynnille on erittäin huomioo herättävä mutta ehkä ei itsessään todista minkäänlaista kytköksiä olemasssaolevaan ongelmaan
<elias_a> DrGrov: No jaa...
<DrGrov> ninnnu: Totta. Itse totesin jonkunlaisen ongelman asennettaessani uusinta 17.10:ä
<DrGrov> elias_a: Niin, juu
<DrGrov> No, ei muuta ku istua laivassa rauhassa ja odottaa
<DrGrov> Hyvät viikonloput kaikille ja kiitos vinkeistä
<elias_a> Hyvää loppumatkaa!
<Hejkki> moro
<Hejkki> apt-get update antaa erroria https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26326638/
<Hejkki> eiks toi ..../xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages ole ihan perus juttuja
<Hejkki> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<Tomin> näyttäs olevan jonkun PPA, jota ei ole julkaistu xenialille: https://launchpad.net/~aheck/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Mirv> https://bartongeorge.io/2018/01/04/xps-13-developer-edition-the-7th-gen-is-here/
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-06
<Talikka> en osaa käyttää noita magnet-linkkejä
<Talikka> yritän jakaa ubuntu-finnishremixiä (latasin sen pari kuukautta sitten) mutta en osaa. Torrentteja osaan käyttää. Transmission-QT
<Talikka> Miksei ubuntu finnish remixiä ole torrnet-tiedostona?
<Talikka> se on nyt ladannut metadataa viisi minuuttia, nolla prosenttia valmiina
<Talikka> kyllä sitä kuukausi sitten jaoin aika paljon mutta nyt piti tehdä muutoksia kun tila loppui eikä uusinta enää onnistu
<Mirv> no meillä taitaa olla ongelma että riittävän moni ei pidä sitä jaossa. metadatan lataamiseen voidaan verkkoyhteydestä riippuen tarvita esim. sellainen jakaja joka ei ole palomuurin takana.
<Mirv> ja torrent-tiedostoa ei ole kun joku sanoi joskus että magnet on hyvä, plus pitäisi laittaa se fyysinen tiedosto jonnekin
<Mirv> mut jos se sen metadatan lopulta saa ladattua niin sitten alkaa jakaaa
<Mirv> joskus siinä vaan kestää, en oikein tunne metadatan lataamiseen logiikkaa mutta niitä tracker-palveluja on kuitenkin pystyssä josta tietoa lataajista saa
<Mirv> laitoin nyt läppärissä ohjelman päälle jos jotain auttaa
<Talikka> Jaaha nyt se lähti toimimaan.
<Talikka> Kyllä minulla olisi palomuutittomia jakajia ja yhteyksiä kahdessa modeemissa /Adsl ja cable käytettävissä Hämeenlinnassa
<Talikka> Saako vanhojakin ladattua? Olisi yksi 16.04.1 vanhemmalle raudalle ja yksi 16.04.3 uudemmalle raudalle
<Laodikea> Eikö se .3 toimi vanhemmallakin raudalla
<Talikka> vanhempi kernel, ehkä jotain toiminnallisuuutta puuttuu harvoissa tapauksissa?
<Talikka> *uudempi
<Laodikea> Mulla kävi niin, että joku java-pohjainen 3d-ohjelma ei toiminut enää linuxin 4.4 kernelillä, mutta 3.10:llä toimi
<Laodikea> mutta itse laitteiston kannalta ei ollut ongelmaa, mitä kerneliä käytti
<Talikka> Pystyykö asentamaan 3.x kernelin ja tuetaanko sitä vielä? vanhimpia core 2 duo ja vanhempia koneita ajattelin lähinnä
<Laodikea> uusinta kerneliä vaan
<Laodikea> mulla on tullut ongelmia vanhan raudan kanssa vain silloin, kun käytin jotain 90-luvun alkupuolen näytönohjainta
<Laodikea> sen sai toimimaan vasta, kun lisäsi jotain grubin asetuksiin
<Laodikea> eikä sekään ollut käsittääkseni kernelin ongelma
<Talikka> Miksi vanhoja kerneleitä sitten tuetaan? HWE 16.04 ja 16.04.1
<hahlo> joku deb-developer osaisi varmaan vastata
<Mirv> 16.04.1 on ihan kiva olla joo vanhemmalle raudalla niin ei vaihdu kernel lennossa
<Mirv> no jos on vanhempi rauta niin harvemmin mitään hyötyä uudemmasta kernelistä, regressioita voi joskus olla
<ansa> Lähinnähän noita tuetaan ettei tarvitse päivittää - aina on riski päivityksen yhteydessä että jotain hajoaa.
<ansa> Mutta jos on mahdollisuus testata uudemmalla niin yleensä varmaan kannattaa ajaa uudempaa.
<hahlo> eli patchataan vanhaa ennemmin kuin siirrytään uuteen?
<Mirv> ja siis sekin että 14.04:lle uusin HWE vastaa 16.04.0/1:n kerneliä, joten jo 14.04:n takia pitää ylläpitää myös alkuperäistä 16.04:n kerneliä
<Mirv> Talikka: kaikki löytyy tuolta http://ubuntu.trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/ubuntu-finnish-remix/16.04/
<Mirv> lähinnä koska en tiedä tapaa poistaa vanhoja, esim. toi eka ja .2 on turhia
#ubuntu-fi 2018-01-07
<catct> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ LRH IS LIVE NOW!! TODAYS EDITION SLIMER GETS FUCKED IN VEGAS!! https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live CALL 315-505-4666 xbjbliin: lliehu crope Echramat1 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
